# El Blasfemo Coran



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2017)

Recopilación no exhaustiva de ineludibles blasfemias que uno se encuentra en la lectura del coran. Otras son eludibles o falsedades que no constituyen blasfemia.

Sura 95



> (4) Que en verdad creamos al hombre en la mejor armonía,
> (5) y luego lo convertimos en uno de los más bajos.



Nosotros se refiere a los angeles, dado que a Gabriel se le supone el trasmisor del coran y habla en nombre de su propia persona. Esta es la mejor interpretación de estos Plurales empleados. Más los ángeles no crearon al hombre (esta blasfemia es prolifica en el coran), ni los angeles lo echaron a perder(95:5), pues supone un agravio directo a la obra de Dios. Si lo perjudicaron en cambio los demonios.

Sura 92



> (6)y crea en la verdad de lo más Hermoso,
> (7)le haremos propicia la facilidad.
> (8)Pero al que sea tacaño, se considere autosuficiente
> (9)y niegue la verdad de lo más Hermoso,
> ...



Marcada blasfemia en (10) pues los ángeles no están para sembrar dificultades, si los demonios. Blasfemia en (13) las vidas solo pertenecen a Dios, no a esos hangeles que lo mismo facilitad que dificultan.

Sura 56



> (57)¿No os hemos creado?, ¿por qué entonces no dais fe?



El hombre no ha sido creado por los angeles, sino por Dios mismo. Recurrente blasfemia en el Coran, del que no se dará mas muestra. Toda esta Sura esta repleta de usurpación de trono.

Sura 78



> (31)Los temerosos tendrán un lugar de triunfo:
> (32)Jardines y viñedos
> (33)y doncellas de senos formados y edad invariable.
> (34)Y una copa rebosante.
> ...



Impia blasfemia colocar a Dios todopoderoso dando turnos de palabra en semejante prostíbulo.

Sura 75 


> (1)¡Juro por el Día del Levantamiento!



La veracidad de Gabriel se le presupone, no necesita de juramento ninguno. Atribuirsele es blasfemia. Veamos:

Sura 68

(10)Pero no obedezcas a ningún vil jurador, 

O de una fuente con Autoridad:

Mateo 5:34-37



> 34 Pero yo les digo: No juren de ningún modo: ni por el cielo, porque es el trono de Dios; 35 ni por la tierra, porque es el estrado de sus pies; ni por Jerusalén, porque es la ciudad del gran Rey. 36 Tampoco jures por tu cabeza, porque no puedes hacer que ni uno solo de tus cabellos se vuelva blanco o negro. 37 Cuando ustedes digan “sí”, que sea realmente sí; y, cuando digan “no”, que sea no. *Cualquier cosa de más, proviene del maligno.*



Sura 70



> (40)Y ¡Juro por el Señor de los orientes y de los occidentes! Que tenemos poder
> (41)para reemplazarlos por otros mejores que ellos, sin que nadie Nos lo pueda impedir.



Blasfemo juramento en (40) y usurpación de trono por angeles en (41), Dios está por encima de cualquiera de sus creaciones, por altas que sean.

seguiremos.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 00:07 ----------

pillamos sitio para continuar

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 00:34 ----------

Sura 74



> (31)No hemos designado como encargados del Fuego sino a ángeles cuyo número hemos hecho una tribulación para los que se niegan a creer.
> Para que aquéllos a los que les fue dado el Libro tengan certeza y los que creen aumenten en creencia y para que los que recibieron el Libro y los creyentes no duden. Y para que los que tienen una enfermedad en el corazón y los incrédulos digan: ¿Qué pretende Allah poniendo este ejemplo?
> *Así es como Allah extravía a quien quiere* y guía a quien quiere y sólo tu Señor conoce Sus ejércitos, que no son sino un recuerdo para el género humano.



En Sura 76:30-31 podemos encontrar elementos claros de predestinación y golemismo en el coran. Pero en esta Sura 74 se promulga abiertamiente la blasfemia de que Dios Todopoderoso se dedica a extraviar a quien quiere. El extraviado es la oveja perdida del rebaño a causa de su propia estupidez. Y los que extravian no se cuentan entre los cielos.

Sura 54



> (47)Hemos edificado el cielo con solidez. Somos capaces.
> (48)Y la tierra la hemos preparado para vivir en ella.
> ¡Con qué excelencia la hemos extendido!
> ....



Mas usurpaciones de trono.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Ago 2017)

San Juan Pablo II besó el coram. ¿Qué explicación tiene eso?

Porque yo no lo entiendo. Ni siquiera por ignorancia.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 02:37 ----------

El Corán admite que Alá es Satanás.Algo que la Biblia ya habia revelado mucho antes... -[Nosotros.cl]



> vamos a ver quien es este "Alá" que como ya sabemos no es Dios, sino un gran y perverso usurpador. Un usurpador que esta revelado por el propio Corán, y del que la Biblia ya había hablado miles de años antes que siquiera apareciese en la imaginación del auto-proclamado profeta Mohamed.
> 
> • Alá es el más grande de los engañadores (Sura 3:54, 7:99, 8:30)
> La Biblia nos enseña que es Satanás quien engaña al mundo: "Satanas los engaña y engaña al mundo" (Apocalipsis 12:9, 20:10)
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2017)

Es curioso que el Coran tenga una Sura titulada con "Mahoma no es un poseso". Sigamos:



> Sura 37
> 
> (6)Hemos embellecido el cielo de este mundo con el adorno de los astros.



Dios crea los astros, no los angeles entre los que se cuenta Gabriel. 



> (79)Paz para Noe en todos los mundos.
> (80)Así es como recompensamos a los que hacen el bien.
> (81)Él fue uno de Nuestros siervos creyentes.
> (82)Luego, a los demás, los ahogamos.



Angeles metiendose nuevamente donde no les llama nadie, mas adelante veremos como los hangeles que le hablan a mahoma son los mismos hangeles que imparten castigos en el Infierno. Esto se desvelan como Demonios, haciendo del coran un libro blasfemo simplemente de origen.

Sura 44



> (38)Y no hemos creado los cielos y la tierra y lo que entre ambos hay para jugar.
> (39)No los creamos sino con la verdad, sin embargo la mayoría de ellos no sabe.



Creaciones de Dios que estos hangeles usurpan.

Ahora lo prometido, angeles que son en verdad demonios. Descripción del infierno:


> (44)Será el alimento del malvado.
> (45)Cual metal fundido, se derretirá en sus vientres
> (46)como el hervor del agua hirviendo.
> (47)*¡Agarradlo y llevadlo a rastras en medio del Yahim! *
> ...



Estos hangeles que revelan el Coran a mahoma, tienen encomendadas las tareas mortificatorias del infierno. Ergo son Demonios.

Sura 50



> (25)ése que no se desprende de los bienes, transgrede y está en duda.
> (26)Y pone junto a Allah a otro dios. Arrójalo al castigo inmenso.
> (27)Dirá su acompañante: Señor nuestro no fui yo quien lo extravió, sino que él estaba en un profundo extravío.
> (28)Dirá: No discutáis ante Mí, pues realmente os advertí por anticipado.
> (29)Y la palabra que doy no cambia ni soy injusto con los siervos.



Estos hangeles blasfemos ponen en (28) palabras en boca de Dios que aun no ha dicho.



> (43)Nosotros somos Quienes damos la vida y Quienes damos la muerte y a Nosotros es el retorno.



Otra vez el impio angel blasfemando. Es Dios el Señor de todo ello. En la siguiente Sura vamos a ver hasta que punto el Islam es la versión de un analfabeto del Judaismo, sino que es rematadamente blasfemo, se narra el encuentro de Moises con Dios en la cumbre de Sinai, en donde aparece como fuego:

Sura 20



> (17)¿Qué tienes en tu mano derecha Moises?
> (18)Dijo: Es mi bastón, en él me apoyo, con él vareo los árboles para mi ganado y en él tengo otras utilidades.
> (19)Dijo: ¡Tíralo, Moises!
> (20)Lo tiró y era una serpiente que reptaba con rapidez.
> ...



El poder a Dios se le presupone sin necesidad de que realice ninguno de los trucos de los sacerdotes del faraón. Se sabe y reconoce en el mismo instante a 50 años luz de su presencia. Es blasfemia equipararlo con un vendealfombras del desierto cualquiera que necesita jurar o demostrar nada para vender su mercancia.

Tambien vemos el plural empleado en *lo devolveremos* y es que los angeles que trasmiten el Coran a Mahoma, continuamente suplantan la identidad de Dios. Se muestran continuamente como usurpadores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2017)

Más

Sura 15



> (9)Nosotros hemos hecho descender el Recuerdo y somos sus guardianes.
> (10)Ya habíamos enviado (mensajeros) antes de ti a las comunidades de los antiguos.



Los angeles son los que disponen los mensajeros y el mensaje, segun el coran entre los angeles tambien se cuenta a Iblis, Satanas.



> (19)Y hemos extendido la tierra poniendo en ella cordilleras.
> Y hemos hecho que cada cosa creciera con una medida.
> (20)Y hemos puesto en ella medios de vida para vosotros y para aquéllos a quien vosotros no proveéis.
> (21)No hay nada cuyas despensas no estén junto a Nos y lo hacemos descender en una cantidad precisa.
> ...



Concilio de Angeles arrogandose poderes que solo Dios tiene.

Sura 19


> (83)¿Es que no ves que hemos enviado a los demonios contra los incrédulos y los incitan seduciéndolos?



Los que trasmiten el Coran y deciden sus profetas, envian demonios a incitar.

Veamos la Sura 27



> (24)....Satanas les ha embellecido sus acciones y les ha desviado del camino, y no tienen guía.



Es decir, los guardianes del Coran tienes las mismas atribuciones que Satanas, esto es desviar del camino a las personas. Lo mismo se le es atribuido en el Coran a Allah mismo, que desvia a las personas.

Sura 38


> (67)Di: Es un anuncio de enorme transcendencia.
> (68)Del que vosotros os apartáis.
> (69)No he tenido acceso a conocer la discusión del Consejo Supremo* (angeles)
> (70)sino que sólo se me ha inspirado que sea un claro advertidor.



En esta Sura se desmiente que el Coran sea palabra de Dios (como es evidente por la puerilidad del libro), sino que es una cosa discutida por el consejo de Angeles (caidos) para ver como hacer el perfecto arrejuntamiento de verdades y mentiras para extraviar como demonios que son las almas. En la epoca de Medina es donde el mal Satanico asoma definitivamente.

Sura 36



> (12)En verdad Nosotros damos la vida a los muertos y escribimos las obras que adelantaron y las huellas que dejaron.



Angeles usurpando la obra de Dios.

Sura 43



> (3)Lo hemos hecho una Recitación árabe para que pudierais entender.
> (4)Está en la madre del Libro*, ante Nos es sublime, sabio.
> *[Es decir, en la Tabla Protegida, fuente de todos los Libros Revelados y el Libro de la Existencia en el que está escrito el Decreto y el momento de la Hora.]



Los angeles han compuesto el coran, hipoteticamente traducido de otro libro "madre".


> (6)Y ¿cuántos profetas enviamos a las primeras comunidades?



Recordad que estos angeles que envian profetas son los mismo que envian demonios para confundir.



> (36)Y al que está ciego para el recuerdo del Misericordioso le asignamos un demonio que se convierte en su compañero inseparable.
> (37)Y éstos les apartan del camino mientras ellos se creen guiados.



En la siguiente Sura directamente se afirma que los demonios han participado en la redacción del Coran a Saber:

Sura 72



> (1)Di: Se me ha inspirado que unos genios han escuchado y han dicho: Hemos oído una Recitación maravillosa.
> (8)Quisimos acceder al cielo pero lo encontramos lleno de una fuerte vigilancia y de estrellas fugaces.



Los que no pueden acceder al cielo por las estrellas fugaces son los demonios segun el coran, pero no obstante participan en su redacción.



> (26)El Conocedor del No-Visto, a nadie le da acceso a Su No-Visto.
> (27)A excepción de aquel mensajero que goza de Su beneplácito.
> Y es cierto que despliega vigilancia delante y detrás de él
> (28)para saber si ha transmitido los mensajes de su Señor.
> Él abarca lo que ellos poseen y toma en cuenta con detalle cada cosa.



Lo que sabe mahoma lo sabe el Consejo Supremo, que es quien guarda el Coran. Pero han tomado un enviado a alguien de quien no se fian, es decir deciden como enviado a alguien que no es de fiar, dado que le vigilan expresamente. 

Sura 67



> (1)Bendito sea Aquel en cuyas manos está la Soberanía y es Poderoso sobre todas las cosas.
> (2)Quien creó la muerte y la vida para probaros y ver cuál de vosotros sería mejor en obras. Y es el lrresistible, el Perdonador.



Ya hemos visto que tales poderes se los han arrogado los angeles, y ahora se vendicen a ellos mismos.


> (5)Hemos adornado el cielo de este mundo con luceros, dispuestos para lapidar a los demonios. Y a ellos les hemos preparado el castigo del Sair.



Lo que deciamos de que los apedreados con estrellas fugaces eran los demonios, que no obstante dejan sus impresiones en el Coran segun vimos.


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

Interesante.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (14 Ago 2017)

_Matalos donde los encuentres (Sura 2:191)_

Seleccionando suras a vuestro antojo y beneficio,como siempre,sin estudiar el porque de ellas.

Mirate esta:

_CIERTAMENTE, los que creen [en esta escritura divina], los que profesan el judaísmo, los cristianos y los sabeos --todos los que creen en Dios y en el Último Día y obran con rectitud-- tendrán su recompensa junto a su Sustentador; y *nada tienen que temer ni se lamentarán.*_(Sura 2:62)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2017)

Sura 9



> (5)
> Y cuando hayan pasado los meses inviolables, matad a los asociadores donde quiera que los halléis.
> Capturadlos, sitiadlos y tendedles toda clase de emboscadas; pero si se retractan, establecen el salat y entregan el zakat, dejad que sigan su camino.
> Verdaderamente Allah es Perdonador y Compasivo.



No hay nada que estudiar del porqué de ellas,  el corán está dado en Aleyas claras se repite una y otra vez en el Coran. Que el Coran es un libro contradictorio es cosa evidente, que contiene cosas opuestas a otras y por tanto necesariamente mentiras, lo que es otra muestra más de que semejante escombro no tiene ningun caracter divino.

En todo caso a los que no sois del libro no os exime de sufri rebanación de cuello.



CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> _Matalos donde los encuentres (Sura 2:191)_
> 
> Seleccionando suras a vuestro antojo y beneficio,como siempre,sin estudiar el porque de ellas.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2017)

Más blasfemias:

Sura 23



> (12)En verdad creamos al hombre de una esencia extraída del barro.
> (13)Luego hicimos que fuera una gota de esperma dentro de un receptáculo seguro.
> (14)Luego transformamos la gota de esperma creando un coágulo de sangre y el coágulo de sangre creando un trozo de carne y el trozo de carne en huesos que revestimos de carne haciendo de ello otra criatura.
> Bendito sea Allah, el mejor de los creadores.



De nuevo angeles usurpando la creación. Toda la sura es asi.



> (23)Enviamos a Nuh a su gente y dijo: Gente mía, adorad a Allah, no tenéis otro dios que Él. ¿No vais a temerle?



Los angeles hacen enviados.

Sura 21



> (16)No hemos creado el cielo, la tierra y lo que entre ambos hay como un juego.
> 
> (104)El día en que enrollemos el cielo como un manuscrito.
> Igual que comenzamos por vez primera la creación, la repetiremos; es una promesa a la que Nos comprometemos. Es cierto que hacemos las cosas.



Usurpación de poderes de los angeles nuevamente.



> (105)Ya habíamos escrito en los Salmos después del Recuerdo* que *Mis siervos* justos heredarían la tierra.*[Alusión a la Torá o a la Tabla Protegida.]



Aqui el angel directamente se apropia de los Siervos de Dios, ahora ya son sus siervos. El coran es esto, una jarca de angeles impios que se arrogan un representatividad de Dios y usurpando su Sagrada Voluntad, que mezclando verdades y mentiras en un patetico libro confunden al que busca a Dios. Pero Dios no está en ningun lado del Coran, no aparece sino en distante tercera persona, solo está lo que los angeles dicen que se le ha sido trasmitido Dios. Angeles que dicen que son los que envian a los demonios a confundir, y administran tambien los suplicios del infierno, tambien demonios expulsados con estrellas fugaces escriben sus impresiones en el coran. Blanco y en botella. Seguimos.



> (107)Y no te hemos enviado (a Mahoma) sino como misericordia para todos los mundos.



Una vez más son los angeles los que hacen y desacen. Ellos erigen un muro entre el Hombre y Dios, una aduana y asi confunden con su falso profeta.

Sura 25


> (11)Sin embargo niegan la veracidad de la Hora.
> Hemos preparado para quien niegue la Hora un fuego encendido.



Los angeles que recitan el Coran son los que crean el Infierno. ¿Les suena?

Sura 27



> (4)A los que no creen en la Última Vida, les hemos embellecido sus acciones y están desorientados.



Angeles manipulando las percepciones del personal para condenarlo al infierno que ellos han creado. Cristalino.

Sura 18



> (17)...Esto es parte de los signos de Allah. A quien Allah guía es el que está guiado y a quien extravía, no encontrarás para él ni quien lo proteja ni quien lo guíe rectamente.



Herejia de la predestinación en estado puro, esta aleya trasforma el juicio final en un soliloquio y farsa en donde no puede juzgarse al hombre, dado que es imposible de voluntad ninguna. Satanismo antihumano de primer nivel. Angeles atribuyendo blasfemamente que Dios se dedica a extraviar al personal, lo tiene todo.

Sura 41



> (25)Les habíamos asignado compañeros inseparables que les embellecieron lo que tenían ante ellos y lo que había de venir, y así fue como la Palabra se hizo realidad en su contra, como ya ocurriera con las comunidades anteriores de genios y de hombres. Fueron, en verdad, perdedores.



Angeles nuevamente corrompiendo la obra de Dios, el alma humana. Los demonios quisieron desde el principio la perdición del hombre.



> (27)A los que se niegan a creer les haremos probar un durísimo castigo y les pagaremos por lo peor que hayan hecho.



Como si lo hubiera escrito uno de los impios centuriones de Satán mismo.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 13:44 ----------

La descripción que ofrece el Coran de Dios, es compatible con la gnosis. Los angeles coranicos tienen atribuido confundir y condenar a las personas con sus embelecos, tambien de torturarlos en el Gehena que ellos mismos han creado. Los angeles son de facto demonios y la descripción de Allah, que lo mismo conduce que extravia al alma humana, no es sino la mentira de Satanas de que el creador del universo es el Demiurgo. 

Asi que si es cierto que el Coran respalda la Gnosis, pero esque tanto la Gnosis como el Coran son de origen demoniaco y es normal que se respalden.



beck-ola dijo:


> Y las citas que has colgado del Coran dan la razón a los que somos Gnosticos y pensamos que este mundo ha sido creado por demonios y por un ser que se hace pasar por Dios pero no es más que otro demonio o un Dios menor.Llamaló ALA, Jehova,Yahve o Satan que me da igual.
> 
> Para los Gnósticos Hiperboreos ALA es otra manifestación de Jehova o del demiurgo creador de este mundo y tanto los angeles como los demonios son servidores de él.


----------



## PutinZOG (15 Ago 2017)

Para que sean blasfemias debes de creer en el cristianismo y yo no creo en el cristianismo, que para mi sigue siendo una religion invasora de asia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2017)

Un poquito de porfavor, pero si soys los gnosticos los que estableceis un origen demoniaco al mundo! ¿como no va a ser demoniaco el Coran que te emplaza a adorar a sus demonios creadores del consejo supremo? 

Que el Gnosticismo es una doctrina Demoniaca quedo cristalino y luminoso como es el agua poco profunda de una de esas playas del caribe, en el recomendable hilo de:


Gnosticos, os convoco 

Si cree que no lo es, ya sabe donde defender el pabellón.



beck-ola dijo:


> Claro,de esa manera te quitas el problema de encima y te quedas tan ancho.Las dos son de origen demoniaco porque lo dices tu y quien no piense igual es un blasfemo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2017)

Seguimos:

Sura 45


> (23)¿Has visto a quien toma por dios a su pasión y Allah lo extravía en virtud de un conocimiento, sella su oído y su corazón y pone un velo sobre su vista? ¿Quién lo guiará fuera de Allah?¿Es que no vais a recapacitar?



Nuevamente Allah se dedica a extraviar y confundir. Más solo los demonios y los estupidos malogran la obra del Señor. El consejo de angeles inventando blasfemias contra Dios.

Sura 17


> (41)Hemos alternado las aclaraciones en esta Recitación para que recapacitaran, sin embargo su aversión no ha hecho sino ir a más.



Nueva confesión de que el Coran es una creación angelical. Ahora atención:



> (61)Y cuando les dijimos a los ángeles: Postraos ante Adam y se postraron. Sin embargo Satanas dijo: ¿He de postrarme ante quien has creado del barro?
> (62)Dijo: Mira a éste que has honrado por encima de mí. Si me das plazo hasta el Día del Levantamiento pondré bajo mi dominio a toda su descendencia, a excepción de unos pocos.
> (63)Dijo: Vete de aquí, y quien de ellos te siga... Yahannam será vuestro pago; cumplida recompensa.
> (64)Seduce con tu voz a quien puedas, reúne contra ellos tu caballería e infantería, asóciate a ellos en los bienes e hijos y hazles tener falsas esperanzas. Sin embargo lo que el Shaytán les promete no es sino un engaño.



Los angeles dicen que Allah dio ordenes a Satanas de que malogre tantas almas como pueda. ¿quien quiso malograr la obra de Dios sino Satanas? Asi quien encuentre en Dios a quien malogra al hombre, solo encuentra a Satanas. Y si los angeles que le hablan a mahoma le envian para que enseñe que Dios malogra al hombre, entonces son demonios que le enseñan sobre Satanas.

Mas ejemplo



> (97)Y al que Allah guía es el que está guiado y al que extravía... No encontrarás quien lo proteja fuera de Él...



Sura 16



> (40)Ciertamente cuando queremos que algo sea, simplemente le decimos: Sé, y es.



Angeles insolentes, altivos. Arrogandose una totipotencia que no tienen.



> (93)Si Allah hubiera querido os habría hecho una comunidad única, pero Él extravía a quien quiere y guía a quien quiere.Verdaderamente seréis preguntados por lo que hayáis hecho.



Más Satanismo.

Sura 30



> (58)Realmente en este Corán le hemos puesto al hombre toda clase de comparaciones; pero aunque fueras a ellos con un prodigio, los que no quieren creer dirían: No sois mas que farsantes.
> (59)Así es como Allah marca los corazones de los que no saben.



Es decir el consejo de angeles redacta el coran y es Allah quien lo refrenda marcando a quienes lo toman por farsa. ¿pretenden estos angeles que el Señor este al servicio de la validez de sus comparaciones y aleyas acaso? Seran Impios.

Sura 11



> (18)¿Y quién es más injusto que quien inventa una mentira sobre Allah? Esos serán mostrados ante su Señor y dirán los testigos: Estos son los que mintieron sobre su Señor. ¿No es cierto que la maldición de Allah caerá sobre los injustos(19)que desvían del camino de Allah deseándolo tortuoso y no creen en la Última Vida?



Quienes se dedican a desviar sino estos falsos angeles que enviar demonios a confundir a las gentes como ya vimos en suras anteriores. ¿No dicen lo mismo pues de Dios que desvia a quien el quiere? Pero la verdad es que el Coran es un libro que desvia al hombre.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Ago 2017)

Tiene más sustancia el Señor de los Anillos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tiene más sustancia el Señor de los Anillos.



Sobre todo porque Tolkien no tiene nada que ver con el Cristianismo...:fiufiu:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2017)

He que hoy 17/08/2017 que hemos recogido nuevamente los frutos de la perfidia sanguinaria de esta religión maldita. Que la paz de Dios sea con los muertos.

Sura 28


> (27)Dijo: Quiero casarte con una de mis hijas a cambio de que trabajes para mí durante ocho años, aunque si culminas hasta diez será cosa tuya, no quiero hacértelo difícil; si Allah quiere encontrarás que soy justo.
> (28)Dijo: Esto es algo entre tú y yo; y cualquiera de los dos plazos que cumplas no me causará ningún perjuicio.
> Allah es Garante de lo que decimos.



¿Desde cuando es el Señor garante de las palabras de su Siervo? ¿no es el siervo quien intenta garantizar de las palabras del Señor? ¿quien manda y quien sigue lo mandado? Asi es de blasfemo el Coran, que pone a Dios como garante de la palabra de semejante banda de perfidos angeles caidos.



> (49)
> Di: ¡Traed un libro de parte de Allah que contenga más guía que éstos y entonces yo lo seguiré, si es verdad lo que decís.



Si el Coran fuera el libro sagrado, no habria alternativa a él y no habria otra cosa a la que seguir. Aqui los angeles implicitamente reconocen la falsedad de su pretensión de que sea el libro sagrado, ellos dicen que la mercancia por ellos fabricada es buena y retan a que traigan unas alfombras mejores.

Sura 39



> (49)Y cuando algún mal afecta al hombre Nos ruega; pero después, si le concedemos alguna merced procedente de Nos, dice: Me ha sido concedida gracias a algún conocimiento.Pero no, es una prueba; sin embargo la mayoría de los hombres no saben.



Angeles llamandose a ruegos y a dispensar gracias, si ellos se tubieran por siervos no se mostrarian tan altivos. Pero son usurpadores.

Sura 29



> (2)¿Es que cuentan los hombres con que se les va a dejar decir: creemos y no van a ser puestos a prueba?
> (3)Es verdad que ya probamos a los que les precedieron. Para que Allah sepa quiénes son sinceros y quiénes son los falsos.



¿Prueban estos Angeles la obra de Dios como Job fue puesto a prueba por Satanas?



> JOB: 6Y un día vinieron los hijos de Dios a presentarse delante del SEÑOR, entre los cuales vino también Satanás. 7Y dijo el SEÑOR a Satanás: ¿De dónde vienes? Y respondiendo Satanás al SEÑOR, dijo: De rodear la tierra, y de andar por ella. 8Y el SEÑOR dijo a Satanás: ¿No has considerado a mi siervo Job, que no hay otro como él en la tierra, varón perfecto y recto, temeroso de Dios, y apartado de mal? 9Y respondiendo Satanás al SEÑOR, dijo: ¿Teme Job a Dios de balde? 10¿No le has tú cercado a él, y a su casa, y a todo lo que tiene en derredor? Al trabajo de sus manos has dado bendición; por tanto su hacienda ha crecido sobre la tierra. 11Mas extiende ahora tu mano, y toca todo lo que tiene, y verás si no te blasfema en tu rostro. 12Y dijo el SEÑOR a Satanás: He aquí, todo lo que tiene está en tu mano; solamente no pongas tu mano sobre él. Y salió Satanás de delante del SEÑOR.



Una prueba más de que son demonios, los que ponen a prueba a la creación para descarriarla.



> (47)Y del mismo modo hemos hecho que te descendiera a ti el Libro....



Los que malogran con tentaciones la obra de Dios descienden un libro a mahoma, ¿una nueva tentación para malograr al hombre? Por las obras de ellos conocemos como han sido malogrados. Los demonios descendieron una perdición a los hombres con ese libro blasfemo.



> (55)El día en que el castigo los envuelva por arriba y bajo sus pies y diga: ¡Gustad lo que hacíais!
> (56)¡Siervos míos que creéis! ¡Ancha es Mi tierra, adoradme sólo a Mí!



Quien asi habla es Satanas mismo, habitante del infierno mismo viendo a los allí cautivos, disfrutando de su tormento. Pretendido Usurpador del Trono de Dios desde un comienzo, que ansia ser adorado en su lugar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2017)

Más:

Sura 42


> (3)Así te inspira, como a los que hubo antes de ti, Allah, el Poderoso, el Sabio.



Es decir el perfido angel que narra el Coran, se hace pasar por Dios, asumiendo que este angel es la inspiración de Dios. Todo lo que dice el angel, es la inspiración de Dios, pero no obstante habla por su propia boca. Es un usurpador. Asi es de blasfemo el coran.


> (17)Allah es Quien ha hecho descender el Libro con la verdad y la Balanza; y ¿quién sabe si la Hora estará próxima?



Angeles embusteros, son ellos quien le han descendido su libro a mahoma, ellos los que discuten sobre el y los demonios que son repelidos con estrellas fugaces los que dejan sus impresiones en él como ya vimos.



> (51)
> No es propio que Allah le hable a ningún ser humano, excepto por inspiración, o a través de un velo, o por medio de enviar a un mensajero que le inspire con Su permiso lo que Él quiera.Verdaderamente Él es el Excelso, el Sabio.



Y no obstante no es Dios quien envia al mensajero sino que son los angeles caidos:



> (48)Y si se apartan... No te hemos enviado como guardián de ellos, a ti sólo te incumbe transmitir.
> Y es verdad que cuando al hombre le damos a probar una misericordia que viene de Nos, se alegra, pero si algún mal le afecta a causa de lo que sus manos hicieron, entonces el hombre es desagradecido.



El coran es un ibro de demonios que usurpan a Dios y Mahoma es por estos demonios elegido.

Sura 10



> (11)Y si Allah precipitara el mal a los hombres como ellos quieren precipitar el bien, el plazo se les habría cumplido; sin embargo, a los que no esperan que han de encontrarse con Nosotros, los dejamos errantes en su extravío.



Confunden Dios con el consejo de angeles, los angeles pretenden usurpar la voluntad de Dios. Son angeles caidos, apartaros pues impios.


> (12)Y cuando el hombre es tocado por el mal, Nos suplica acostado, sentado o de pie; pero cuando lo libramos de él, sigue como antes, como si no Nos hubiera suplicado por un mal que le tocó.
> Así es como hacemos que a los que se exceden les parezcan hermosas sus acciones.



Usurpando nuevamente. Visto lo visto Allah es el nombre que puede darsele al consejo supremo de angeles caidos. 



> (24)La vida del mundo se parece al agua que hacemos caer del cielo y se mezcla con las plantas de la tierra de las que comen hombres y ganado.
> Y cuando la tierra ha florecido, se ha embellecido y sus habitantes se creen con poder sobre ella, viene entonces Nuestra orden de noche o de día y la dejamos lisa como si el día anterior no hubiera sido fértil.
> Así es como explicamos los signos a la gente que reflexiona.



Mas usurpacion de poderes.



> (37)Este Corán no ha sido inventado fuera de Allah en nada, sino que es una confirmación de lo que ya había antes de él y una aclaración precisa del Libro, en el que no hay duda, procedente del Señor de los mundos.



Si esa aleya hubiera sido inventada por Dios, lo hubiera narrado en primera persona "yo Dios..." pero son los angeles caidos los que hablan y escriben de su pensamiento. Ellos son usurpadores, los mas viles asociadores. ¿Donde estaran aquellos a los que asociabais el dia del juicio, seguidores del falso profeta?




> (100)Ningún alma puede creer si no es con permiso de Allah y Él impondrá el vil castigo a quienes no razonen.



Nuevamente predestinación. El consejo de angeles caidos es despota, confunde y tortura a quien quiere.



> (103)Y siempre, después de ello, salvamos a Nuestros mensajeros y a los que han creído. Así es; salvar a los creyentes es un deber que nos hemos impuesto.



Angeles caidos arrogandose poderes que no les corresponden nuevamente, ellos usurpan y se ponen en medio de Dios mismo. Intentan suplantarlo como lo ansio siempre Satanas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2017)

Seguimos con el recorrido por el blasfemo coran:

Sura 34



> 33Pondremos argollas en los cuellos de los que se niegan a creer. ¿Acaso se les pagará por algo que no sea lo que hayan hecho?



Nuevamente estos hangeles hacen gala de su sadismo demoniaco








> (40)
> El día en que *los reunamos* a todos y luego les digamos a los ángeles: ¿Era a vosotros a quienes éstos adoraban?
> (41)
> Dirán: Gloria a *Ti, Tú* eres nuestro Protector, no ellos.
> Por el contrario adoraban a los genios y la mayoría tenían fe en ellos.



Vean como la conjura de los Demonios, hablan de si mismo en Plural, pero exigen que sean llamados en Singular, es decir usurpan el Trono de Dios. Ya lo hemos visto multitud de veces; ellos tambien se dicen haber creado al hombre. Todo el Coran esta revelado por demonios que pretenden usurpar la autoridad de Dios diciendo que vienen en su nombre, pero los malditos no bienen en el nombre de Dios.

Luego mas adelante, en el ultimo periodo de Medina, Mahoma usurpará directamente la autoridad de Dios, para sus propios desvergonzados fines. Que grande e impio blasfemo era Mahoma.

Sura 35


> (8)
> ¿Pero cómo va a ser aquel a quien la maldad de sus acciones le haya sido disfrazada de hermosura...? Es cierto que *Allah extravía a quien quiere y guía a quien quiere.*Que tu alma no se consuma en lamentaciones por ellos; verdaderamente Allah sabe lo que hacen.



Mahoma tenia una obsesion tan grande en controlar a aquellos que le desmentian, que no podia aceptar otra cosa que no fuera que los desmentidores fueran confundidos por el mismo consejo Supremo de demonios que le hacian las delicias a sus oidos. Predestinación nuevamente de un Dios que no es Dios, sino un caprichoso grande Demonio.

Sura 7



> (2)
> Es un Libro que se te ha hecho descender, que no haya pues ninguna estrechez en tu pecho por su causa.
> Para que adviertas con él y sea un recuerdo para los creyentes.
> (3)
> ¡Seguid lo que os ha descendido de vuestro Señor y no sigáis a ningún protector fuera de Él!¡Qué poco recapacitáis!



El coran es realmente patetico. El coran se supone que es una revelación directa de Dios, no obtante ya hemos visto que los Demonios participan en su redacción. ¿Que es eso de que la revelación directa de Dios habla acerca de consideraciones sobre la propia revelación? Esto es como si en las Tablas de la Ley que Dios graba en el Sinai en lugar de poner la escueta lista de los Diez mandamientos empezara a escribir de esta guisa:



> _Estas son unas tablas de la ley que nosotros los angeles te hemos hecho descender, que no haya pues ninguna estrechez en tu pecho por su causa.
> Para que adviertas con él y sea un recuerdo para los creyentes.
> ¡Seguid lo que os ha descendido de vuestro Señor y no sigáis a ningún protector fuera de Él!¡Qué poco recapacitáis! Amaras a Dios sobre todas las cosas.



Es una broma, ¿como va a ser una revelacion directa de Dios si esta escrita por la persona de los angeles?, es demencial. Esta forma de proceder solo se le puede ocurrir a un analfabeto vendealforbras del desierto.

Sura 7


> (11)
> Y os creamos, os dimos una forma y luego dijimos a los ángeles: ¡Postraos ante Adam! Y se postraron todos, menos Iblis, que no estuvo entre ellos.
> (12)
> Dijo: ¿Qué te impide postrarte habiéndotelo ordenado?
> Contestó: Yo soy mejor que él; a mí me creaste de fuego, mientras que a él lo has creado de barro.



Nuevamente el plurar del consejo de demonios que dictan el coran se confunden en la acción con el singular de Dios. Una muestra más de blasfemia en el Coran.



> (44)
> Y llamarán los compañeros del Jardín a los del Fuego: Hemos encontrado que lo que nuestro Señor nos había prometido era verdad. ¿Habéis encontrado vosotros que lo que vuestro Señor os prometió era verdad?
> Dirán: Sí. Y una voz pregonará entre ellos: ¡Que la maldición de Allah caiga sobre los injustos!
> (50)
> ...



Esta diciendo que desde el paraiso musulman, se ve el infierno y puede hablarse con los condenados. Imaginarse la perspectiva, hace falta tener un tinte sadico para congratularse de semejante vision paraisiaca. En verdad el infierno solo se ve desde el infierno y solo puede hablarse con sus moradores desde el infierno, asi el paraiso musulman en donde sadicamente observan a los condenados, es el infierno mismo.



> (99)
> ¿Es que están a salvo de la astucia de Allah?
> Sólo la gente perdida se siente a salvo de la astucia de Allah.



Quien es astuto es el Demonio, Dios no necesita ni hurdir, ni conspirar, ni tramar, ni ser astuto, como ladron en desventaja. ¿Con que clase de Demonio lo han asociado en el Blasfemo Coran?



> (143)
> Y cuando Musa vino a Nuestra cita y su Señor le habló, dijo: ¡Señor mío! Muéstrate ante mí para que pueda verte; dijo: No Me verás, pero mira el monte y si permenece en su sitio entonces Me verás.
> Y cuando su Señor se manifestó al monte lo pulverizó y Musa cayó fulminado. Al volver en sí, dijo: ¡Gloria a Ti! A Ti me vuelvo y soy el primero de los creyentes.



Nuevamente los angeles usurpan a Dios. Como es eso de que Nosotros incluye a Dios. ¿Puede decir el sirviente cuando su Señor tiene visita, que han ido a visitarles a todos ellos?:XX: Es demencial. Pero ya lo hemos dicho, Allah es el nombre del consejo supremo de demonios que dictan el Coran, se dirijen a si en singular o en plural.


> (145)
> Y escribimos para él, en las Tablas, una exhortación para todo y una explicación de todo.
> ¡Tómalo con fuerza! Y ordena a tu gente que tomen lo mejor de ellas.
> Os mostraré la morada de los pervertidos.



Como ven dicen que ellos escribieron las tablas. Ellos usurpan a Dios con cosas que son ciertas, para a continuacion añadir su propia doctrina demoniaca para completar un libro Demoniaco. Mahoma es un criminal de hecho, es un adorador del consejo de demonios que obtiene a cambio Botin de guerra. Hay una Sura entera en el Coran titulada el Botin de Guerra que habla sobre ella.



> (179)
> Hemos creado para Yahannam muchos genios y hombres. Tienen corazones con los que no comprenden, ojos con los que no ven y oídos con los que no oyen. Son como animales de rebaño o peor aún en su extravío. Esos son los indiferentes.



Reconocen los demonios que envian a la gente sin remedia al infierno, porque sí, sin opcion de redención. Son demonios caprichosos.


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Sep 2017)

La verdad es que la mitología musulmana no me resulta interesante. Para ver el demonio en eso hay que partir de una interpretación católica.

Pero no dejaría de ser visiones míticas contrapuestas. Pero como tal, eso estará en debates entre religiosos.

A mí me preocupa mucho más cuando se habla de cosas que implican la vida de las personas, como lo de matar infieles y esas cosas. Más que nada porque esa es la verdadera razón por la que dan por el culo en el mundo real, más allá de lo que opinen en sus mezquitas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2017)

Las manzanas son manzanas aqui y en marte. Los demonios tienen unas atribuciones espirituales que las definen como tales, y aquello que concuerda con dichas atribuciones espirituales pues es demonio. 

¿No te resulta extraño acaso que Mahoma decapitase Tribus enteras? ¿o que se acostase con las mujeres de sus propios soldados cuando estos habian partido a hacer botin? Que otra cosa podia hacer si estaba maldito y era susurrado por un consejo de Demonios.




Pinchazo dijo:


> La verdad es que la mitología musulmana no me resulta interesante. Para ver el demonio en eso hay que partir de una interpretación católica.
> 
> Pero no dejaría de ser visiones míticas contrapuestas. Pero como tal, eso estará en debates entre religiosos.
> 
> A mí me preocupa mucho más cuando se habla de cosas que implican la vida de las personas, como lo de matar infieles y esas cosas. Más que nada porque esa es la verdadera razón por la que dan por el culo en el mundo real, más allá de lo que opinen en sus mezquitas.


----------



## eloriol (1 Sep 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las manzanas son manzanas aqui y en marte. Los demonios tienen unas atribuciones espirituales que las definen como tales, y aquello que concuerda con dichas atribuciones espirituales pues es demonio.
> 
> ¿No te resulta extraño acaso que Mahoma decapitase Tribus enteras? ¿o que se acostase con las mujeres de sus propios soldados cuando estos habian partido a hacer botin? Que otra cosa podia hacer si estaba maldito y era susurrado por un consejo de Demonios.



El Ariki, te doy toda la razón. Y ya está bien de relativismos, que muchos en este foro si legalizasen la pedofilia o la zoofilia la aceptarían al segundo. Mahoma era guiado por un demonio, lo veas desde la óptica cristiana o japonesa. ¿Quién se acostaría con las mujeres de sus aliados?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2017)

¿Os imaginais que en las tablas de la ley de los diez mandamientos se repitiera cada mandamiento 20 veces de formas ligeramente diferentes? ¿Si un mandamiento no vale de una sola vez que esta escrita, vale que se haya escrito veinte veces? quien no entiende la primera no entiende la milesima ¿que clase de tabla sagrada seria una tal chapuza propia de un vendedor de alfombras, que a costa de repetir y repetir espera tomar con la guardia baja al publico que se dirije? Pues en el Coran, la historia de noe se explican unas 20 veces, la de moises otros 20 y asi todo se repite una y otra vez dando versiones diferentes del mismo hecho. Esto solo puede ser libro sagrado para un imbecil.


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Sep 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las manzanas son manzanas aqui y en marte. Los demonios tienen unas atribuciones espirituales que las definen como tales, y aquello que concuerda con dichas atribuciones espirituales pues es demonio.
> 
> ¿No te resulta extraño acaso que Mahoma decapitase Tribus enteras? ¿o que se acostase con las mujeres de sus propios soldados cuando estos habian partido a hacer botin? Que otra cosa podia hacer si estaba maldito y era susurrado por un consejo de Demonios.



Te lo voy a explicar de otra manera. Si indices en criticar al Islam desde una óptica mística con tintes cristianos, te apartas de los potenciales aliados que no comparten esa visión como ateos, agnósticos y de otras religiones.

Prácticamente todo el mundo no musulmán puede criticar a este por sus barbaridades en el mundo real.
Pero mucha de esa gente defendería su derecho a adorar a demonios, extraterrestres o el monstruo del espagueti en tanto eso lo haga en la intimidad de su casa y sus lugares de culto y no tenga intención de hacer sacrificios humanos ni actos violentos de ningún tipo. O sea, mientras sea compatible con la sociedad.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Sep 2017)

¿De verdad quieres tener como aliados a gente que adora a demonios pero sólo en la intimidad?


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿De verdad quieres tener como aliados a gente que adora a demonios pero sólo en la intimidad?



Es complicado. Lo que para unos es un demonio, para otros es un ángel, y para otros un espíritu liberador.

Me preocuparía la naturaleza de la relación pues reflejaría sus pensamientos e intenciones.
¿Qué le dice esa religión o creencia que es ese ser y qué implica en sus relaciones con los demás?
Alguien que adora a Lucifer que tiene por norma hacer lo que le place, pero manteniendo la norma estricta de *no dañar a otros*, no implica riesgo alguno.

¿Qué como es posible que acepte a un adorador de Lucifer? Muy sencillo, porque bajo su propio modelo, ese Lucifer no es el mismo Lucifer cristiano. No es el mal, porque su regla, sin ser altruista, no es malvada.

Ten en cuenta que estamos hablando de creaciones mentales, al margen de lo que pueda ser la realidad.

Si uno parte de una visión cristiana, decir que los ángeles hicieron esto o lo otro, puede ser una blasfemia. Desde una perspectiva agnóstica, es una idea no falsable tan válida como cualquier otra.
Desde una perspectiva atea, es una tontería discutir si fueron ángeles o demonios porque como ateo ambas cosas son inexistentes.

¿Ves por donde voy? Todo esto pertenece al reino de las ideas.

El problema es cuando esas ideas saltan la barrera de las opiniones respetuosas y creencias y pasa al de los actos.
Y es ahí donde marca la diferencia si él cree en un ser que le manda matar a una que le manda respetar.
Decir si esas fuerzas son creadoras del universo o meros mensajeros no me dice nada. Decir si el inspirador es Gabriel o Lucifer tampoco.

Si el mensaje es de respetar o rebanar cabezas... ahí sí me toca la fibra, porque el vecino puede estar conspirando contra mí para matarme.

Espero que se haya entendido lo que quiero decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2017)

Vamos a ver, un ateo no podrido de nihilismo que lea el Señor de Los Anillos sabe perfectamente quienes son los buenos y quienes son los malos. Si esta podrido de nihilismo y naufragado en el relativismo, ser bueno o malo pues es una cosa arbitraria totalmente sin apice de valor intrinseco, pero eso es porque son enfermos mentales. Ademas, un relativista deberia de abstenerse de hablar siquiera, dado que acepta de modo intrinseco la relatividad de su propio planteamiento, por tanto solo está juntando-letras o cacareando. Quien habla sabiendo que cacarea, es un mero profanador de la palabra.

Te vuelvo a repetir que una manzana es una manzana aqui o en la China, los seres etereos que se dedican caprichosamente y sin motivo alguno a confundir y condenar a las almas como dice el coran, predestinandolos a los suplicios del infierno, para luego tenerlos cautivos y ponerles argollas al cuellos, son demonios como la copa de un pino. Porque eso son atribuciones de los demonios, los demonios confunden y extravian a los hombres. Cuatro patas y sirve para sentarse pues es una silla. 

Pero es que si somos Conductistas y nos dejamos de procesos mentales y consideraciones Psicologistas de como los Demonios influyen en los musulmanes, preguntemenos entonces cual fue la conducta de Mahoma. Juzgemos las cosas por su conducta, por sus obras, Mahoma y los primeros Musulmanes no fueron sino sanguinarios Criminales que pasaron a cuchillo pueblos enteros, que se dedicaban al saqueo y a la violación. Es decir si vaciamos de contenido psicologista o teologico el Coran, por ser consideraciones unicamente relativas, quedemonos al menos con las conductas que ha originada que tienen sumido en el tercermundismo mas absoluto terrenos que antes eran cuna de la civilizacion.

Pero claro, entonces cuando la realidad y las conductas homicidas y sanguinarias, falsarias y ladronas son las que son. Entonces hay que decir que el Coran esta siendo malinterpretado y volver a llenar de contenido psicologista para escusar esa religión. Pero esa trinchera ya esta destrozada como aqui y en otras partes hemos destacado, el Coran es un libro trasmitido por Demonios a Mahoma, que era un ser impio y maldito.



Pinchazo dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar de otra manera. Si indices en criticar al Islam desde una óptica mística con tintes cristianos, te apartas de los potenciales aliados que no comparten esa visión como ateos, agnósticos y de otras religiones.
> 
> Prácticamente todo el mundo no musulmán puede criticar a este por sus barbaridades en el mundo real.
> Pero mucha de esa gente defendería su derecho a adorar a demonios, extraterrestres o el monstruo del espagueti en tanto eso lo haga en la intimidad de su casa y sus lugares de culto y no tenga intención de hacer sacrificios humanos ni actos violentos de ningún tipo. O sea, mientras sea compatible con la sociedad.


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Sep 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Vamos a ver, un ateo no podrido de nihilismo que lea el Señor de Los Anillos sabe perfectamente quienes son los buenos y quienes son los malos. Si esta podrido de nihilismo y naufragado en el relativismo, ser bueno o malo pues es una cosa arbitraria totalmente sin apice de valor intrinseco, pero eso es porque son enfermos mentales. Ademas, un relativista deberia de abstenerse de hablar siquiera, dado que acepta de modo intrinseco la relatividad de su propio planteamiento, por tanto solo está juntando-letras o cacareando. Quien habla sabiendo que cacarea, es un mero profanador de la palabra.



Los malos del señor de los anillos son malos porque matan,destrozan todo lo que pillan, adoran a un tipo que quiere instaurar un régimen de terror eterno, etc. no porque sean feos, o porque sirvan a un ojo gigantesco que se llama Sauron.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir que una manzana es una manzana aqui o en la China, los seres etereos que se dedican caprichosamente y sin motivo alguno a confundir y condenar a las almas como dice el coran, predestinandolos a los suplicios del infierno, para luego tenerlos cautivos y ponerles argollas al cuellos, son demonios como la copa de un pino. Porque eso son atribuciones de los demonios, los demonios confunden y extravian a los hombres. Cuatro patas y sirve para sentarse pues es una silla.



"los seres etereos que se dedican caprichosamente y sin motivo alguno a confundir y condenar a las almas"... sólo confunden bajo tu óptica, y para la óptica de sus musulmanes son muy claros, y bajo los ateos es todo una filfa que no merece su tiempo.

Es comparable a considerar malos a los del señor de los anillos por ser feos.
Ese NO es el problema.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero es que si somos Conductistas y nos dejamos de procesos mentales y consideraciones Psicologistas de como los Demonios influyen en los musulmanes, preguntemenos entonces cual fue la conducta de Mahoma.



Pero fíjate que eso es un discurso diferente. Mahoma decía cosas horribles, pero las cosas que son fácil de no relativizar son precísamente las que pertenecen a nuestro mundo material, donde no se puede uno montar las pajas mentales que quiera.

Precísamente es donde te incido. No estoy defendiendo a los musulmanes. Digo que criticarles por cosas que son fácil de relativizar es un error porque precísamente ahí es fácil encontrar argumentos para defenderlos.
En su lugar, lo que hay que señalar son los puntos donde verdaderamente no hay lugar a la confusión. En lo relativo a las órdenes de comportamiento en nuestro mundo, donde es fácil discernir entre lo bueno y lo malo.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Juzgemos las cosas por su conducta, por sus obras, Mahoma y los primeros Musulmanes no fueron sino sanguinarios Criminales que pasaron a cuchillo pueblos enteros, que se dedicaban al saqueo y a la violación. Es decir si vaciamos de contenido psicologista o teologico el Coran, por ser consideraciones unicamente relativas, quedemonos al menos con las conductas que ha originada que tienen sumido en el tercermundismo mas absoluto terrenos que antes eran cuna de la civilizacion.



Precísamente. Aquí los ángeles y demonios ni pinchan ni cortan.
Y ahí es donde digo. Critiquémoslos por razones con fundamento, donde todos, ateos, agnósticos, cristianos y en general gente con sentido común podemos entender por igual.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero claro, entonces cuando la realidad y las conductas homicidas y sanguinarias, falsarias y ladronas son las que son. Entonces hay que decir que el Coran esta siendo malinterpretado y volver a llenar de contenido psicologista para escusar esa religión. Pero esa trinchera ya esta destrozada como aqui y en otras partes hemos destacado, el Coran es un libro trasmitido por Demonios a Mahoma, que era un ser impio y maldito.



¿Acaso no podría llegar a la misma conclusión si dijera que Mahora era sólo un charlatán que vió en vestirse de profera un gran arma para cumplir sus objetivos personales?
¿O que en realidad era un enfermo mental (no un poseido) y que convirtió sus alucinaciones en un culto peligroso?

No necesitamos saber el origen del Corán. Nos basta con saber qué es el Corán por lo que ha llevado a sus seguidores a hacer y quien fue Mahoma por sus actos sin tener que traducirlo a temas de demonios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2017)

Vamos aver, este no es colegio para que puedas hacer la taquiyya. Tres cosas hacen que a los musulmanes hemos de tomarlos por mentirosos hasta que demuestre uno de ellos lo contrario, que lo hará apostatando.

1º El Coran les obliga a servirse de la mentira
2º Conductualmente lo demuestran ejerciendo la falsedad y la mentira
3º El Coran como libro demoniaco, cria una hueste demoniaca 

Ya veo que no te has leido el hilo. Que los redactores del Coran se dedican a confundir y a extraviar a las almas, no es algo que digo yo, es algo que dice explicitamente el Coran. Los redactores del coran, el consejo supremo, admiten varias veces que confunden o conducen al infierno a quien ellos quieren, por mero capricho suyo. Que los musulmanes acepten ese comportamiento de unos redactores de un libro supuestamente sagrado, quiere decir que aceptan el comportamiento y el libro de unos Demonios.

En fin si no haces la taquiyya o si solo ignoras, te dire que la contentacion de los musulmanes de que el Islam con su demoniaco libro este contenido a la esfera privada es una cosa ofensiva y ridicula en el islam propia de un necio. El Islam venderá esa idea cuando es debil, para que sea aceptada y no perseguida, pero no es una situacion que le guste porque ya aspira a imponerse en todo ambito. No existe islam tolerante, esta el Islam que exige tolerancia con ellos cuando son minoria.

A ti como ateo te valdrán las tesis conductistas para comprender que el Islam es una religión nociva para las sociedades, tienes la vida y obra de los primeros musulmanes y de mahoma mismo, tienes la satanica depravación de sus atentados hoy dia. Pero este es un hilo teologico, en donde doy argumentos y señalo aleyas del Coran como propiamente demoniacas, de modo que practica y teorica coinciden.




Pinchazo dijo:


> Los malos del señor de los anillos son malos porque matan,destrozan todo lo que pillan, adoran a un tipo que quiere instaurar un régimen de terror eterno, etc. no porque sean feos, o porque sirvan a un ojo gigantesco que se llama Sauron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Sep 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Vamos aver, este no es colegio para que puedas hacer la taquiyya.



Oye... Tú lees lo que te da la gana. Te digo que los musulmanes son criticables, y mucho. Y precísamente criticarles por lo que *NO ES IMPORTANTE* es un error que divide a las potenciales fuerzas antiislámicas.

Puedo entender que desde tu punto de vista veas esto como importante. Pero de ahí, ver una defensa de lo musulmán va un trecho.

Poco me has leído si piensas que defiendo el Islam.
Más al contrario, advierto de una potencial debilidad de anticipado. El hecho de criticarlos por temas de poca importancia, que pueden defender fácilmente y desalentar a la gente en su más de justificada crítica de semejante culto.



> Tres cosas hacen que a los musulmanes hemos de tomarlos por mentirosos hasta que demuestre uno de ellos lo contrario, que lo hará apostatando.
> 
> 1º El Coran les obliga a servirse de la mentira
> 2º Conductualmente lo demuestran ejerciendo la falsedad y la mentira



Perfecto. Ninguna pega a esto.




> 3º El Coran como libro demoniaco, cria una hueste demoniaca



Y quí apatinas. ¿Acaso no te das cuenta que ese debate divide al potencial frente antiislámico? ¿Cómo podría un ateo, por ejemplo, estar de acuerdo con esta afirmación?



> Ya veo que no te has leido el hilo. Que los redactores del Coran se dedican a confundir y a extraviar a las almas



Almas=concepto NO UNIVERSAL.




> ...
> 
> A ti como ateo te valdrán las tesis conductistas para comprender que el Islam es una religión nociva para las sociedades, tienes la vida y obra de los primeros musulmanes y de mahoma mismo, tienes la satanica depravación de sus atentados hoy dia. Pero este es un hilo teologico, en donde doy argumentos y señalo aleyas del Coran como propiamente demoniacas, de modo que practica y teorica coinciden.



Si quieres venir aquí a hablar de tu libro, pues vale. Pero advierto del gran peligro de atacar a una institución por un lugar defendible en lugar de lo indefendible.


----------



## ciudadlibre (1 Sep 2017)

se sabe que fumaba mahoma?, o directamente se chutaba?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2017)

Aver, aver... me importa 3 si a un ateo todo lo que sea salir del discurso del opio del pueblo le chirria o no le deja de chirriar. Abrete un hilo dando razones para los de tu pabellón de porqúe desde la perspectiva de los axiomas progresistas el islam es deleznable, que razones encontraras y de seguro que les hace falta oir a esa prole unas cuantas verdades, pero no vengas aqui a negar unas razones que como ateo que eres ni comprendes ni son de tu incumbencia. Sino que comprendemos y nos atañen a nosotros, pues son nuestros axiomas.




Pinchazo dijo:


> Oye... Tú lees lo que te da la gana. Te digo que los musulmanes son criticables, y mucho. Y precísamente criticarles por lo que *NO ES IMPORTANTE* es un error que divide a las potenciales fuerzas antiislámicas.
> 
> Puedo entender que desde tu punto de vista veas esto como importante. Pero de ahí, ver una defensa de lo musulmán va un trecho.
> 
> ...


----------



## hortera (2 Sep 2017)

que se afeiten y se duchen y luego hablamos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Sep 2017)

Seguimos; el Coran es un libro que repite una y otra vez las mismas revelaciones, si se eliminaran todas las duplicidades se quedaria en 50 paginas como mucho. Vamos a ver que las mismas blasfemias por tanto se repiten una y otra vez:

Sura 46


> (2)
> Descenso del Libro procedente de Allah, el Poderoso, el Sabio.
> (3)
> No hemos creado los cielos y la tierra y lo que entre ambos hay, sino con la verdad y por un tiempo determinado. Pero los que se niegan a creer se apartan de lo que se les advierte.



Volvemos a lo mismo, el consejo de demonios dice que han creado el universo. A su vez son los que descienden el coran a mahoma, los que lo dictan en plural, pero dicen que es descendido por Dios. Arriba dice que son los del consejo supremo los que crean el mundo, pero en la misma Sura Dice:



> (33)¿Acaso no han visto que Allah, que creó los cielos y la tierra y no está fatigado por haberlos creado, tiene el poder de dar la vida a los muertos?
> Sí, Él tiene poder sobre todas las cosas.



¿Por que esta contradicción? Porque Allah es el consejo supremo Mismo, Allah es una agrupación de Demonios. No en vano y casualmente la Kaaba era un lugar en donde todos los idolos preislamicos se almacenaban, posiblemente eran los demonios de la Kaaba quienes le hablaban, haciendose a si mismos, al cubiculo mismo, usurpadores de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2017)

Más, veamos las incogruencias del Coran.

Sura 6



> (1)
> Las alabanzas pertenecen a Allah que ha creado los cielos y la tierra y ha hecho las tinieblas y la luz. Sin embargo *los que se niegan a creer equiparan a otros con su Señor.*



Mientras que en Sura 46 vimos que:



> (3)No *hemos creado los cielos y la tierra y lo que entre ambos hay*, sino con la verdad y por un tiempo determinado. Pero los que se niegan a creer se apartan de lo que se les advierte.



Pero no hay incongruencia si se entiende que el Consejo Supremo, Angeles caidos que trasmiten el coran, es Allah. En efecto, si en el coran se confunden continuamente las atribuciones de Allah y del Consejo Supremo (los angeles que debaten el propio coran, segun el coran), es porque son lo mismo y de facto el Islam es Politeista. Allah es el nombre del cubiculo que contiene los demonios de la Kaaba.

Seguimos en la Sura 6:



> (25)
> De ellos hay quien te presta atención, pero hemos puesto velos en sus corazones para que no lo comprendan y hemos ensordecido sus oídos; y aunque vieran toda clase de signos no creerían en ellos. Hasta el punto de que cuando vienen a ti discutiéndote, los que se niegan a creer llegan a decir: Esto no son más que historias de los antiguos.



VEmos que son de hecho demonios, pues solo los demonios ensordecen y confunden la creacion de Dios. Allah es un enemigo de Dios, Allah confunde a placer y capricho a las almas, como demonios susurrantes que no solo infunden cegera y sordera, sino que infunden el abyecto Islam, que es una Blasfemia Contra Dios.

Vamos a ver mas pruebas de que el Consejo Supremo (nombre de la agrupacion de demonios que dictan el coran que se encuentra en el propio coran):
*
(91)
No han apreciado a Allah en su verdadera magnitud, al decir: Allah no ha hecho descender nada sobre ningún mortal.
Di: ¿Quién hizo descender el libro que trajo Musa, luz y guía para los hombres? Lo ponéis en pergaminos que mostráis, aunque ocultáis mucho de él; y se os ha enseñado lo que no sabíais ni vosotros ni vuestros padres.
Di: Allah; luego déjalos que jueguen en su inútil palabrería. *

Los Demonios dicen que Allah desciende la escritura, ahora veamos:



> (92)
> Este es un Libro bendito que hemos hecho descender, confirmando lo que ya teníais y para advertir a la Madre de las Ciudades* y a quienes están a su alrededor. Los que creen en la Última Vida, creen en él y cumplen con el salat.



Y aqui dicen que son ellos, los Demonios los que lo descienden ¿por qué?, porque Ellos son Allah. Ellos son los demonios contenidos en la Kaaba, hablan por ellor en plural o en sigular si hablan del Kubiculo que los contiene. Esta es una gran verdad.

VEamos mas pruebas de que son demonios:




> (110)
> Mudaremos sus corazones y su visión, de la misma manera que no creyeron en ello la primera vez, y los dejaremos errantes en su extravío.



¿Que Santa Figura desvia y malversa las Almas?, ninguna.

Veamos ahora como los demonios envian demonios en forma de enemigos, ¿el que envia enemigos no es acaso un enemigo? ¿No dispensa el mal el que envia a alguien a quien lo ejecute? ¿el que favorece envia enemigos?. Solo el demonio envia demonios.



> (112)
> Y así es como a cada profeta le hemos asignado enemigos: demonios, hombres y genios, que se inspiran unos a otros palabras adornadas con seducción. Si Allah quisiera no lo harían; déjalos pues a ellos y lo que inventan.



Dentro de poco nos adentraremos en El coran revelado en la epoca de Medina, en donde la vertiente sanguinaria del Endemoniado del Desierto despunta, pero veamos como en Sura 64 los demonios mienten con respecto a la tarea de Mahoma de lo que hara más adelante:



> (12)
> Obedeced a Allah y obedeced al Mensajero.
> Y si dais la espalda... Ciertamente a Nuestro mensajero sólo le incumbe transmitir con claridad.



Vemos que empieza a reclamar una obediencia personal, obedeced al mensajero, esto es una blasfemia, en un libro sagrado no se puede reclamar ninguna autoridad ni obediencia que no provenga de Dios. Asi Moises no le pide obediencia al faraon en su nombre, "obedeceme soy mensajero" sino que exige obediencia a lo dispuesto Por Dios, no lo dispuesto por moises.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2017)

Gran hilo, mis diez.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2017)

Más, Pasamos a la Sura 2, la primera del periodo de la Medina, despues de que en la meca conjuraran para asesinarlo y tubiera que huir de alli. Mas pruebas de que Allah es un grupo o conjunto de voluntades, Demonios como ya vimos, especificamente los demonios que habitan la Kaaba:

Sura 2:



> (38)
> *Dijimos:* Descended todos de aquí; y si os llega de *Mí* una guía, los que la sigan no tendrán nada que temer ni se entristecerán.



Vean como se confunde el plural y el singular en la misma frase. Atiendan a lo mismo a estas aleyas que son consecutivas:



> (39)
> Pero los que se nieguen a creer y tachen de mentira
> 
> 
> ...



En verdad no existe Dios en el Coran, solo exiten los perfidos demonios que agrupados en Allah o Consejo Supremo dictan al criminal mahoma de como habra de lograr poner fuen fin a sus fechorias.

Ya hemos mencionado antes el estupido reto de los demonios de que su mercancia es la mejor que hay, que mejor humo no vas a ser capaz de traer, aqui se repite:


> (23)
> Y si tenéis alguna duda sobre lo que hemos revelado a Nuestro siervo, venid vosotros con una sura igual; y si decís la verdad, llamad a esos testigos que tenéis en vez de Allah.



Hace falta ser vendealfombras para dar semejante argumento, pero resulta que el Coran es un libro tan preescolarizable, de analfabeto, que cualquiera con minimas nociones de Teologia puede traer cualquier cosa superior a ella, y aun asi no seria una trasmisión Directa del Altisimo. Un Santo Ser que trasmite un mensaje divino no tiene ninguna necesidad en dar pruebas de la validez de lo que trae, intentando comparar su camello con los que hay sueltes. Si lo tomas mejor para ti, si lo dejos alla tu. Los que son de la verdad, entienden la verdad.

En las siguientes aleyas nuevamente se confunden el plural y el singular, se confunden los demonios de la kaaba y la kaaba misma.



> (47)
> ¡Hijos de Israel! Recordad los beneficios con los que *os favorecí* y recordad cómo os preferí sobre los mundos.
> 
> (49)
> ...



Que malo era el Faraon que degollando a los hijos ademas dejaba con vida a las mujeres. Esto ya entra en el terreno comico.

Fue Dios quien se le aparece a Moises y no esta hedionda jarca de suplantadores. Recordad que confunden a quienes ellos quieren, ¿confundieron a los Musulmanes porque querian? Sí. 



> (53)
> Y cuando *dimos* el Libro a Musa y el discernimiento para que os pudierais guiar.



Mas de lo mismo;



> (60)
> Y cuando Musa pidió que se diera de beber a su pueblo y *dijimos*: Golpea la piedra con tu vara.
> Brotaron de ella doce manantiales y cada uno supo donde debía beber. ¡Comed y bebed de la provisión de Allah y no hagáis el mal en la tierra como corruptores.



Veamos ahora como en el Coran se acepta que el Coran es una chapuza demoniaca. En esta Aleya se dice que las aleyas son suprimidas porque traen ahora algo mejor. Como si el supuesto libro sagrado fuera una improvisación, una chapuza que hay que ir enmendando, segun se va redactando. ¿Y por que? Porque allah es todopoderoso, y por eso hace una chapuza. Esto es como si en los Diez Mandamientos, en la Undecima dijera que no, que el mandamiento numero 2 no vale, que queda enmendado por la 11, porque Dios es Todopoderoso y hace la chapuza que el quiere. Que ridiculos ignorantes son los que creen una semejante patraña. Asocias a Dios con un patán? Allah es un patan, el consejo demoniaco de patanes. 



> (106)
> No hay signo que suprimamos o hagamos olvidar sin traer en su lugar algo similar o mejor.
> ¿Acaso no sabes que Allah es Poderoso sobre todas las cosas?



Seguimos con perfidia Coranica, nuevamente usurpacion del consejo demoniaco de la persona de Dios.



> (121)
> Aquéllos a quienes* dimos *el Libro y lo leen como debe ser leído, creen en él; pero los que lo niegan, esos son los perdidos.
> 
> (122)
> ¡Hijos de Israel! Recordad los beneficios con los que *os favorecí y cómo os preferí *por encima de todos los mundos.



Ya hemos visto que el patán de Allah donde dice una cosa ahora dice otra, los que asocian a Allah con Dios estan perdidos. Veamos como de decir que debian rezar mirando a Jerusalen para engatusar a los Judios hacia el blasfemo Islam, cuando los Judios pasan de Mahoma, este en revancha dice que rezarán mirando a la Meca. Vease como es la justificación:



> (142)
> Dirán los hombres necios: ¿Qué les apartó de la dirección hacia la que miraban?*
> Di: De Allah son el oriente y el occidente y Él es el que guía a quien quiere hacia un camino recto.
> *[Se refiere a Jerusalén, que era la dirección -alqibla- hacia la que rezaban los musulmanes antes de establecerse ésta en Meca.]



Si hay una dirección del rezo por un motivo Sagrado, la hay antes y ahora. ¿Que clase de majaderia es esta? pues la del consejo de Demonios y del Falso profeta. Aqui por fin, los Demonios le espetan hacia donde debe de Rezar, hacia la Kaaba, lugar en el que en aquel entonces almacenaba los idolos del panteon politeista Arabe, en donde moraban los antiguos demonios que lo susurran. De cajon de pino.



> (144)
> Te hemos visto mirar al cielo con insistencia y vamos a darte una dirección que te satisfaga: vuelve tu rostro hacia la Mezquita Inviolable y vosotros, dondequiera que estéis, volvedlo en dirección a ella.
> Los que recibieron el Libro saben que es la verdad procedente de tu Señor.
> Y Allah no está inadvertido de lo que hacen.



Más mezcla de plurales y singulares, la Kaaba y los demonios de la kaaba:



> (151)
> Igualmente *os hemos enviado un Mensajero* que viene de vosotros mismos y que os recita Nuestros signos, os purifica, os enseña el Libro y la Sabiduría y os enseña lo que no sabíais.
> 
> (152)
> Así pues, recordadme que *Yo os recordaré; y agradecedme y no seáis ingratos conmigo.*



Más de lo mismo, esta vez el Singular asume que es el Compasivo, uno de los nombres de Allah



> (159)
> A los que oculten las evidencias y la guía *que hemos* hecho descender, después de haberlas hecho claras para los hombres en el Libro, Allah los maldecirá y los maldecirán todos los maldecidores.
> 
> (160)
> Salvo los que se vuelvan atrás, rectifiquen y lo pongan en claro*; a ésos les devolveré Mi favor, pues *Yo soy el que se vuelve sobre el siervo, el Compasivo.*



Es una continua reincidencia e insistencia en los mismo, el consejo de Demonios es Allah. Los demonios de la Kaaba son la kaaba. Luego Dice:


> (163)
> Vuestro dios es un Dios Único, no hay dios sino Él, el Misericordioso, el Compasivo.



La kaaba es una, no hay mas kaaba que la kaaba. Pero esta compuesta de los demonios antiguos. Esta es una verdad. Mirad sino como confunden plurar y singular todo el libro. Ellos son Allah, que pretenden asociarse con Dios, pero Dios nada tiene que ver con semejante jarca de perfidos y patanes demonios, y con su maldito Profeta.

Veamos mas analfabetismo y cretinismo en el Coran:



> (186)
> Y cuando *Mis siervos te pregunten sobre Mí*...
> Yo estoy cerca y respondo al ruego del que pide, cuando Me pide; así pues que ellos Me respondan y crean en Mí, ¡*ojalá* se guíen rectamente!



Es decir si fuera Dios quien escribe esto, ¿Como puede decir Ojala? esto es, por la buena de Dios. Pues porque el que trasmite el coran es un cretino, o miente a tal punto que no se da cuenta lo que dice. Los Siervos son de Dios, pero quien los reclama en el Coran, son Demonios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2017)

Seguimos en la epoca de Medina, despues de ser expulsado de la Meca escapando de la muerte, la ultima epoca del coran, la sangrienta. Atención a este pasaje:

SURA 2



> (260)
> Y cuando lbrahim dijo: ¡Señor mío! Déjame ver cómo resucitas lo que está muerto.
> Dijo: ¿Acaso no crees?
> Dijo: Por supuesto que sí, pero es para que mi corazón se tranquilice.
> ...



¿que clase de estupidez es esa de que Abraham reivindica una muestra del poder de aquello que se le habia manifestado?¿que clase de aberración es esta de poner a Dios haciendo trucos para demostrarle a Abraham que es todopoderoso? Que cretino puede atribuirle a Dios semejante exhibición propia de un vendepocimas?. Es demencial. ¿como hiba a aceptar abraham semejante magia sino aceptó con anterioridad ante la mera presencia misma del todopoderoso ¿Como hiba a ser convencido con mero truco de mago quien ya lo habia dudado? Este episodio demencial, no es mas que la ocurrencia de un demente.

Vamos a ver que en Medina el supuesto libro sagrado no pide solo obediciencia al consejo de demonios, sino que directamente empieza ha pedir obediencia al propio mahoma. Esta es la primera vez que tengo constancia que se hace en la cronologia del coran:

SURA 64



> (8)
> Creed pues en Allah y en Su mensajero y en la luz que ha hecho descender.
> Allah está perfectamente informado de lo que hacéis.



¿Como que creer a su mensajero? ¿Dice acaso algo el mensajero diferente a lo dispuesto por alah de forma que no solo basta con creerle a él, sino que hay que creerle tambien al mensajero para creer en todo lo necesario? Esto significa que Mahoma es fuente de autoridad por si mismo. POr tanto ya vemos que no solo el consejo demoniaco se apropia de la autoridad de Dios haciendo pasar por suyo el Coran, sino que el propio mahoma, alumno demoniaco aventajado, empieza ya a usurpar la autoridad de los propios redactores del Coran. Atribuyendose a si mismo autoridad, de aquello que es dicho por su propia persona. Y es aqui donde ya empieza a meter su manaza de cazabotines ensuciando una hipotetica revelacion divina, en la que mahoma solo tendria que ser agente trasmisor. Pero habra más, como todas esas prerrogativas que se atribuye en cuanto al reparto del botin y del numero y filiacion de las mujeres a las que podria tomar. Que no provienen sino de esta usurpación.

Mas de lo mismo


> (12)
> Obedeced a Allah y obedeced al Mensajero.



¿no vasta con pedir la obediencia a la kaaba? ¿obedecer al coran significa obedecer tambien al mensajero? entonces el coran es tambien obra del mensajero, porque si fuera solo obra de allah, pedir obediencia a mahoma para que todo el coran fuera obedecido estaria de mas. Es evidente que en el coran mahoma mete lo que bien le parece, no solo el consejo supremo de demonios, sino el mismo participa.

Vamos al asunto del botin, que es lo normal que uno se espera en la trasmisión de la voluntad del Todopoderos, en como se reparte el Vil Metal en los saqueos:

SURA 8



> (1)
> Te preguntan acerca de los botines de guerra.
> Di: Los botines de guerra pertenecen a Allah y al Mensajero, así pues, temed a Allah, poned orden entre vosotros y obedeced a Allah y a Su mensajero si sois creyentes.



¿Como va ha pasar a pertencer a Dios algo que ya disponia con anterioridad? como si el vil metal le importara en algo o necesitará de un tarado para deleitarse con el incremento patrimonial. Cual perfido y manipulador es Mahoma ahora que ya ha mamado del consejo supremo de demonios hasta la putrefaccion. Habla por su boca. 

Mas; vemos como mahoma pone ya a trabajar para si mismo al cubiculo demoniaco o Allah

(12)
Cuando tu Señor inspiró a los ángeles: Estoy con vosotros, dad firmeza a los que creen; Yo arrojaré el terror en los corazones de los que no creen. *Por lo tanto golpead las nucas (cortarles el cuello) y golpeadles en los dedos*

(13)
Eso es porque se han opuesto a Allah y a Su mensajero.
Y quien se opone a Allah y a Su mensajero... Es cierto que Allah es Fuerte castigando. [/QUOTE]



> (27)
> ¡Vosotros que creéis! No traicionéis a Allah y a Su Mensajero ni traicionéis lo que se os ha confiado después de lo que sabéis.



Vean como confiesan el caracter maquinador de ese allah, un vulgar maquinador y tramante, un astuto ladron de la noche que se reparte el botin junto con mahoma. ¿Con que le asocian a Dios estos descarriados?



> (30)
> Y cuando los que se niegan a creer urdieron contra ti para capturarte, matarte o expulsarte. Ellos maquinaron y Allah también maquinó, pero Allah es el mejor de los que maquinan.



Ahora vamos a ver lo que paso en la Meca, al parecer los mecanos se le rien retandole a que Allah les haga llover piedras del cielo, vean como justifica el analfabeto del desierto el episodio:


> (32)
> Y cuando dijeron: ¡Oh Allah! Si esto es la verdad que viene de Ti, haz que nos lluevan piedras del cielo o inflíngenos un doloroso castigo.
> (33)
> Pero Allah no los castigaría mientras tú estuvieras entre ellos ni tampoco tendría por qué castigarlos mientras pidieran perdón.



Lo que se dice es que no tentaras ni pondras a prueba al Señor tu Dios. Pero el profeta es un mero falsario que sigue con la mejor escusa a bien traida para seguir vendiendo sus alfombras. Porque el hecho de que podria lanzar piedras acertando al milimetro en la sien sin más efectos colaterales para el profeta, al Todopoderoso se le presupone. El coran es un libro del equivalente teologico de un poligonero.

Ahora vamos a ver que el coran reconoce explicitamente que Allah mete mentiras y falsedades en las mentes de los musulmanes!. este demonio lo tiene todo. Atención:


> (43)
> Cuando Allah hizo que, en tu sueño, los vieras poco numerosos. Porque si te los hubiera hecho ver muy numerosos, habrías perdido el valor y habrías discutido el mandato. Pero Allah os salvó.
> Realmente Él conoce lo que hay en los pechos.
> (44)
> ...



Es decir allah juega con las percepciones de los musulmanes, proyectandoles cosas que son mentira. ¿Como puede ser capaz de infundir una mentira Dios? Porque allah no es sino la kaaba con todos sus demonios dentro y como entidad demoniaca, pues miente.

Angeles que son sadicos demonios nuevamente:


> (50)
> Y si vieras cuando sean arrebatadas las almas de los que se niegan a creer y los ángeles les golpeen en la cara y en la espalda y prueben el castigo del Hariq...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

Que sarta de estupideces son esas interpretaciones del Corán que has puesto:
Sura 95

(4) Que en verdad creamos al hombre en la mejor armonía,
(5) y luego lo convertimos en uno de los más bajos.

En el versiculo 4 de esta Sura (capítulo) , "Nosotros", es el Nos Mayestatico usado varias veces en el Corán y se refiere a Dios solo. El versículo 5 hace referencia a los hombres que Dios a extraviado, una persona sin Fe, es lo más ignorante y bajo entre los hombres. Hombres incrédulos como tú que se creen o inventan lo que Al lah quiere decir en Su Libro Revelado. Que Dios te guíe.

En la Sura 92 , vuelves a cometer la misma pifia.
(10) le haremos propicia la dificultad.
De nuevo no se refiere a los ángeles, es de nuevo Nos Mayestatico, se refiere a Al lah Solo. Y en el versículo anterior explica a quién le hara propicia la dificultad.
(9) y niegue la verdad de lo más Hermoso. ( Quien niegue las verdades de Dios, Él le vetará lo más hermoso, es decir a incrédulos como tú. Que Dios te guíe)

En la Sura 56 , afirmas la misma falsedad y caes en el mismo error. Es un Nos Mayestatico y se refiere a Dios Solo.
Sura 56
(57)¿No os hemos creado?, ¿por qué entonces no dais fe?

En la Sura 78 Al lah avanza las delicias del Paraíso, en la otra vida e informa en su libro que dispondrán de la mejor comida, la mejor bebida y las mujeres más hermosas a parte de otros grandes dones, no habrá ni vanidad ni mentira como la que sale de tu boca. Si a ti te gustan los tíos y encima feos no es mi problema.A mi me gustan las mujeres y bellas y Al lah la ha prometido a los creyentes. ¿ No iba Al lah a dar lo mejor a los creyentes en la otra vida?
(31)Los temerosos tendrán un lugar de triunfo:
(32)Jardines y viñedos
(33)y doncellas de senos formados y edad invariable.
(34)Y una copa rebosante.
(35)Allí no oirán vanidad ni mentira.
(36)Recompensa de tu Señor, regalo idóneo.

En la Sura 75 sigues haciendo gala de tu ignorancia con tus estúpidas interpretaciones, es Al lah mismo quien jura por el día del levantamiento, no el Angel Gabriel la paz con él, y Al lah lo hace reforzando y recordando la veracidad del día del levantamiento ( resurrección).
Sura 75
(1)¡Juro por el Día del Levantamiento!

En la Sura 70 vuelves a hacer el ridículo y caes en el mismo error el Nos es Mayestatico se refiere solo a Al lah
Sura 70

(40)Y ¡Juro por el Señor de los orientes y de los occidentes! Que tenemos poder
(41)para reemplazarlos por otros mejores que ellos, sin que nadie Nos lo pueda impedir.

En la sura 74
Tu dices que es solo por la estupidez de uno mismo que se extravía, pero es que si uno es estupido y se extravía, es porque Dios no le ha dado guía, no es que Dios no quiera guiarle es que ese ignorante no quiere la guía y la rechaza cuando se la ofrecen. Dios guía a los creyentes y extravía a los demonios e incrédulos como tú, que Dios te guíe. Lo del golemismo supongo que será un desvarío tuyo, pero la predestinación o el decreto de Dios es verdad, el Corán lo deja más que claro, Todo está decretado de antemano por el poder, el conocimiento y por la voluntad de Dios. Y el hombre no tiene permiso para saber o curstionar de su decreto más que lo que Al lah quiera.
Además pareces desconocer lo que dice la Iglesia católica sobre la predestinación:
De acuerdo con el Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica:

Para Dios todos los momentos del tiempo están presentes en su actualidad. Por tanto establece su designio eterno de "predestinación" incluyendo en él la respuesta libre de cada hombre a su gracia.
Sura 74

(31)No hemos designado como encargados del Fuego sino a ángeles cuyo número hemos hecho una tribulación para los que se niegan a creer.
Para que aquéllos a los que les fue dado el Libro tengan certeza y los que creen aumenten en creencia y para que los que recibieron el Libro y los creyentes no duden. Y para que los que tienen una enfermedad en el corazón y los incrédulos digan: ¿Qué pretende Allah poniendo este ejemplo?
Así es como Allah extravía a quien quiere y guía a quien quiere y sólo tu Señor conoce Sus ejércitos, que no son sino un recuerdo para el género humano.

En la sura 54 vuelves a meter la pata, es de nuevo un uso del Nos Mayestático, hace referencia a Dios solo.
Sura 54

(47)Hemos edificado el cielo con solidez. Somos capaces.
(48)Y la tierra la hemos preparado para vivir en ella.
¡Con qué excelencia la hemos extendido!
....

Dices:
(Es curioso que el Coran tenga una Sura titulada con "Mahoma no es un poseso". Sigamos
Te vuelves a equivocar, no es una sura, es un versículo. Es cierto que al profeta Muhammad, lo acusaban de poseso, de loco, de mago...y otras lindeces similares y el Corán lo recuerda, no es ninguna novedad, son las mismas acusaciones que les hacían los incrédulos a los anteriores profetas de Dios, calumnias y blasfemias, como tú que eres un calumniador y un mentiroso evidente, que Al lah te guíe.
En eso de calumniar a los profetas de Dios, lo seguís haciendo, no os quedáis atrás junto con los judíos...solo tienes que coger el antiguo testamento y ver las numerosas calumnias que atribuís a los profetas de Dios. A no pocos de ellos los describe como vulgares bandidos, rebeldes,asesinos, mentirosos...¿cómo van a hacer nada de eso ninguno de los elegidos de Dios? Eran gente pura y noble, incapaces de mentir siquiera, eran los mejores de la humanidad ¿cómo iban a tomar como verdadera su palabra si se les conociera mentira? ¿ Cómo iba a escogerlos Dios para transmitir la verdad de Dios si fueran mentirosos, ni uno solo?. Es cierto que eran hombres, no eran perfectos y capaces de algún olvido, pequeño error o falta que no reflejara bajeza de carácter, muy lejos de lo que les calumniais.
Más os valdría a cristianos y judíos avergonzaros y arrepentiros de vuestras calumnias contra los mejores de la creación, de mantener vuestras blasfemias y calumnias tendréis que responder ante Dios el día del juicio.
( Continuará)
Ya seguiré mañana desmontando tus burdas falsedades y mentiras si Dios quiere)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

Dices que el Coran emplea el plural mayestatico pero es falso,

Sura 70

(40)Y ¡Juro por el Señor de los orientes y de los occidentes! Que tenemos poder
(41)para reemplazarlos por otros mejores que ellos, sin que nadie Nos lo pueda impedir.

Otra más

(25)ése que no se desprende de los bienes, transgrede y está en duda.
(26)Y pone junto a Allah a otro dios. Arrójalo al castigo inmenso.
(27)Dirá su acompañante: Señor nuestro no fui yo quien lo extravió, sino que él estaba en un profundo extravío.
(28)*Dirá: *No discutáis ante Mí, pues realmente os advertí por anticipado.
(29)Y la palabra que doy no cambia ni soy injusto con los siervos.

No emplea el DIREMOS propia del plurar mayestatico, sino el dirá

Esta claro que el Corán es dictado por un conclave, que tiene un portavoz y que se refieren a Dios en tercera persona. Ese conclave es un conclave formado por los 360 demonios de la meca, y el portavoz será algún demonio mayor de tal grupo, que le hablan a un criminal para que sea perdición de los hombres. Un conclave BLASFEMO como denuncio en este hilo, en este caso de la Sura 70 jurando por Dios; lo cual entre escoria vendealfombras puede verse normal pero es una blasfemia. O la 50 poniendo en boca de Dios lo que aun no ha dicho.

Estas cosa que digo es cierto, otra cosa es que no hayas entendido nada el coran y tengas que volverte esquizofrenico para no enfrentarte con la realidad de que esta compuesto como escrito por un conclave demoniaco; lo que dicen no puede tomarse por Sagrado pero ni de lejos, comparese por ejemplo con el Evangelio de San Juan, parece escrito por un cani o un mena.

Luego haces un chiste muy bueno de que a ti en el cielo te gustaria fornicar con mujeres con los senos prometidos por el conclave demoniaco. Un puticlub, es maravilloso como el islam entiende el acercamiento a Dios.



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Que sarta de estupideces son esas interpretaciones del Corán que has puesto:
> Sura 95
> 
> (4) Que en verdad creamos al hombre en la mejor armonía,
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Dices que el Coran emplea el plural mayestatico pero es falso,
> 
> Sura 70
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no has oído hablar en tu vida del Nos Mayestático y vas de culto pero estás haciendo el ridículo. De hecho calculo que el 90% los ejemplos que pones en los hilos de este post para tratar de demostrar la supuesta falsedad del Corán , se sustentan en tu nula comprensión del Nos Mayestático. Un hilo mu flojo el tuyo.

Si no has oído hablar en tu vida de Nos Mayestático, pon en google : Nos Mayestático e informate un mínimo.

Cuando acabes pon en el mismo Google : uso del Nos Mayestático en el Corán e ilústrate con los centenares de entradas que te lo explican. Te dejo este link que es bastante ilustrativo.









Cómo entendemos el pronombre ‘nosotros’ usado en el Corán


El Corán utiliza el pronombre 'nosotros', pero no para referirse a una pluralidad de entes o Dios, sino que es un plural mayestático




es.truth-seeker.info





No hace ser muy listo tampoco para entender su significado, pero creo que a ti te va a costar o lo negarás directamente, haciendo por enésima vez el ridículo.

El uso del Nos Mayestático no es solo habitual el en el Corán, también en la Torá, otros libros revelados... y otros muchos tipo de textos no religiosos.

Dios hace indistintamente uso del Nos, como del Yo. Al igual que se hace uso de Tú y del Él en referencia a Dios cuando por ejemplo Dios recuerda en el Corán como se dirigían a Él los profetas, creyentes, ángeles, genios, demonios, elementos de la creación ;...o como deben dirigirse los creyentes a Dios en su adoración...

El Corán es el último Libro revelado por Dios a la humanidad al profeta Muhammad por el Ángel Gabriel, en el hay enseñanzas sobre el pasado, presente y futuro, se narran las historias de los profetas y la humanidad, enseñanzas,órdenes, consejos, enseñanza de la ley, como hay que adorar, dirigirse y creer en Él... Tanto los hombres, ángeles, genios, demonios, elementos de la creación..., están subordinados a Él y hacen lo que Dios quiere basado en su conocimiento, voluntad, poder... Dios estableció el Consejo Supremo como una asamblea de ángeles en los que se reciben órdenes y decreto de Dios y en el que los ángeles obedecen y ejecutan sus ordenes. Los Ángeles no actúan por su cuenta y son absolutamente obedientes a Dios. Según lo que recuerdo de lo leído y que me han explicado, antes del nacimiento del profeta Muhammad, los demonios trataban de obtener información sobre el decreto divino para usarlo para sus fines. Desde el nacimiento del profeta Muhammad, el consejo Supremo está protegido por meteoritos ( estrellas fugaces) que atacan a los demonios que se acercan.

Dios no necesita ni de Ángeles, ni hombres, ni de nada, pero es su Voluntad y decreto ¿ Por qué ha hecho las cosas como las ha hecho? Por que es Sabio, Conocedor, es su voluntad...
Tampoco necesitaba a nadie para probar la creencia de los hombres, pero creo a Iblis, el gran demonio rebelde para probar su creencia y decretar cuales de los hombres le seguiría en su camino al Fuego eterno del Infierno por negar a Dios y sus signos ¿ Por qué lo ha hecho así? ¿ por que no lo aceptan o no lo creen ciertos hombres? pese a la ignorancia de estos hombres Dios hace lo que quiere y como quiere, es Soberano, Sabio, el Creador...

En el Corán, tal como explica hay signos, versículos claros y otros que no:

*Él es Quien ha hecho descender sobre ti el Libro, en el que hay signos (aleyas) precisos que son la madre del Libro y otros ambiguos. (La Familia de Imran, 3:7)

Los que tienen una desviación en el corazón siguen lo ambiguo, con ánimo de discordia y con pretensión de interpretarlo, pero su interpretación sólo Allah la conoce. Y los arraigados en el conocimiento dicen: Creemos, en él, todo procede de nuestro Señor. Pero sólo recapacitan los que saben reconocer lo esencial. (La Familia de Imran, 3:7)*

Vamos que ni los hombres más sabios tienen conocimiento de la totalidad de los signos de Dios y que sólo Dios conoce y esos los hombres tienen prohibido interpretar.

Pero lo tuyo es bastante lamentable, solo tienes que coger cualquier Tafsir o Libro Comentario del Corán de cualquiera de los Sabios del islam ( habrá cientos o miles...) para saber que tu comprensión es tan pobre que no eres capaz de entender ni lo más elemental del Corán. Yo creo que lo tuyo es algo de retraso...algo no, manifiestamente mucho retraso.

Es curioso ( bueno es muy habitual) que un incrédulo y muy ignorante como tú, pretenda enseñarle a un musulmán, lo que es y significa el Corán y el islam. ¿ No te das cuenta de tu retraso?

Ya te dije, que si a tí te gustan los hombres es tu problema y que los creyentes en la otra vida tendrán lo mejor y entre ello se incluye el mejor alimento, la mejor bebida, las mujeres más bellas y hermosas que ningún hombre es capaz de imaginar...Promesa verdadera de Dios.

Y la fornicación es la relación fuera de lo aprobado por Dios, como el adulterio, el sexo fuera del matrimonio... el sexo en el paraíso según lo dispuesto por Dios, no es fornicación.

Que tú te criaras en un prostíbulo no quiere decir que todo lo relacionado con el sexo sea lo que viste desde pequeño en tu casa.

Hasta ahí sigo por ahora...como te he dicho has hecho el ridículo con el 90% de tu hilo,haciendo gala una y otra vez de no tener la más minima formación literaria y no tener ni pajolera idea del Nos Mayestático. Me has ahorrado el 90% de tiempo en refutar tus desvaríos, luego seguiré si Dios quiere desmontando tus calumnias, y tocando los temas mas controvertidos falsamente y tradicionalmente atribuidos al islam:

Pedofilia, violación, pena de muerte, castigos físicos, botín de guerra, aleyas que mandan matar a los no creyentes...

Sobre esto último ya te adelanto y desmontando tus desvaríos , lo que haces es descontextualizar las aleyas del Corán que ordenan matar a los no creyentes. Se refieren a época de guerra y circunstancias determinadas, no matarlos en todo momento o circunstancia como pretendes tú, el resto de ignorantes y supuestos musulmanes ignorantes reclutados por el terrorismo sionista.

Hubo profetas a los que Dios no dió orden de combatir o luchar en función de las circunstancias, como Jesús y otros a los que Dios ordenó luchar y combatir en Su camino, Moises, David, Salomón, Muhammad...

Luego, en función de mi tiempo sigo, aunque ya te anuncio que probablemente tarde o temprano acabarás yendo a mi ignore, como buen montón de mierda que eres.

Ala ,hasta luego, ignorante manipulador.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

No es el plural mayestático, como si estuviera hablando Dios en persona refiriéndose a si mismo en plural. Es imposible que sea plural mayestatico cuando por ejemplo en la Sura50 se refiere a Dios en 3º persona:

_(25)ése que no se desprende de los bienes, transgrede y está en duda.
(26)Y pone junto a Allah a otro dios. Arrójalo al castigo inmenso.
(27)Dirá su acompañante: Señor nuestro no fui yo quien lo extravió, sino que él estaba en un profundo extravío.
(28)*Dirá: *No discutáis ante Mí, pues realmente os advertí por anticipado.
(29)Y la palabra que doy no cambia ni soy injusto con los siervos. _

Y como esto hay decenas de ejemplos. De hecho hay una aleya en donde expresamente el que habla se reconoce como el portavoz de un conclave angélico y deja claro que el nosotros se refiere a ese conclave; creo que lo puse en el hilo.

El asunto aquí es muy sencillo y claro, Mahoma tenia que convencer a los mecanos para convertirlos al dios único, y para ello se sirvio de los 360 demonios de la KAABA que los mecanos ya conocían. Mahoma lo que hace es presentar a esos 360 demonios como un conclave que tiene una revelación que ofrecer; que allah es el unico dios y mohame su profeta. De este modo resulta mas sencillo a los mecanos transicionar de la adoracion a los idolos de la Kaaba a la adoracion a Dios. De hecho la KAABA hogar de los demonios de alli, se sigue adorando, pues no existe ruptura.

Esto es completamente evidente, es evidente que el coran lo transcribe un conclave "angelico", otra cosa es que la teologia islamica sea tercermundista o que haya querido reinterpretar ezquizofrenicamente el texto cuando lo del conclave angelico original recuerda demasiado a los idolos de la meca.

Pero vamos peor blasfemia que ponerlo en boca de un conclave angelico es poner las mamarrachas que se leen en el coran en boca del Señor, que repita 30 veces lo mismo o que tenga que jurar sobre nada para tratar de convencer, y muchas otras cosas.

Más sobre el fornicario cielo islámico:

_Corán 52:24: Para servirles, circularán a su alrededor muchachos como perlas ocultas.

Corán 56:17: Circularán entre ellos jóvenes criados de eterna juventud.

Corán 76:19-20: Y circularán entre ellos criados jóvenes de eterna juventud. Viéndoles, se les creería perlas desparramadas. Cuando se mira allá, no se ve sino delicia y suntuosidad._





Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Yo creo que no has oído hablar en tu vida del Nos Mayestático y vas de culto pero estás haciendo el ridículo. De hecho calculo que el 90% los ejemplos que pones en los hilos de este post para tratar de demostrar la supuesta falsedad del Corán , se sustentan en tu nula comprensión del Nos Mayestático. Un hilo mu flojo el tuyo.
> 
> Si no has oído hablar en tu vida de Nos Mayestático, pon en google : Nos Mayestático e informate un mínimo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No es el plural mayestático, como si estuviera hablando Dios en persona refiriéndose a si mismo en plural. Es imposible que sea plural mayestatico cuando por ejemplo en la Sura50 se refiere a Dios en 3º persona:
> 
> _(25)ése que no se desprende de los bienes, transgrede y está en duda.
> (26)Y pone junto a Allah a otro dios. Arrójalo al castigo inmenso.
> ...



Que estás haciendo el ridículo, que en el Coran se utiliza indistintamente el Nos y el Él para referirse a Dios Solo.

Es muy común encontrar una aleya en la que se usa el Nos Mayestático y en la siguiente aleya la persona del singular y viceversa.

¿ Cómo va a tener el sentido que le das si en el Corán queda más que claro en numerosas aleyas, que Dios el Único capaz de guiar, el Único que tiene el poder Supremo, el Único capaz de revelar Sus Libros a los profetas, el Único Omnisciente, Omnipotente...? Usa la lógica y lee algún enlace sobre el uso del Nos Mayestático en el Corán, hay cientos que lo explican. No lo niegues porque sí, deja de hacer el ridículo. Yo creo que nunca antes habías oído hablar del Nos Mayestático y su uso en textos religiosos o no religiosos sobre personajes de cierta autoridad.

Los Ángeles son siervos suyos, subordinados siempre a su orden, cómo lo ilustran numerosas aleyas.

¿ Qué cónclaves de demonios ni que cacaos te montas? Si en el Corán son numerosísimas las advertencias contra los demonios, las referencias a su rebeldía y maldad, como su objetivo vital es extraviar al hombre de la verdad, como Iblis el padre de los demonios, se rebeló ante Dios y su destino junto con el de todos los demonios es el Fuego eterno del Infierno.

Antes de recitar el Corán se debe decir la expresión: Pido a Al lah refugio del Satán lapidado. Y cuando los musulmanes conquistaron la Meca eliminaron los cerca de 360 ídolos que los politeístas de Meca albergaron en la Kaaba , la casa de Al lah, para convertirla en lugar de culto al Dios único ( Al lah), tal como había sido consagrada desde su construcción por el profeta Ibrahim y su hijo Ismail y que con el tiempo hombres ignorantes transformaron en templo de idolatría ( influida por los demonios) . De hecho en la Biblia se menciona como los hijos de Israel, los primeros judíos peregrinaban a la Meca y visitaban la Kaaba hasta que se pervirtió el culto y dejaron de peregrinar.

De hecho los cristianos árabes siempre han llamado a Dios Al lah, incluso antes de la venida de Muhammad. Coge una Biblia árabe actual o antigua o ponte en youtube videos de cristianos árabes y verás que dicen Al lah para decir Dios.

Estás haciendo el ridículo y mezclando cosas.

Lo tuyo con el sexo y la homosexualidad es obsesivo y luego hablas de los musulmanes.
En estos versículos no da a entender lo que tu mente enferma sugiere. Los muchachos a los que se refieren en esas aleyas serán sirvientes de los creyentes en el jardín de las delicias, SIRVIENTES, no efebos ni chaperos homosexuales como tú, pedazo de enfermo.

_Corán 52:24: Para servirles, circularán a su alrededor muchachos como perlas ocultas.

Corán 56:17: Circularán entre ellos jóvenes criados de eterna juventud.

Corán 76:19-20: Y circularán entre ellos criados jóvenes de eterna juventud. Viéndoles, se les creería perlas desparramadas. Cuando se mira allá, no se ve sino delicia y suntuosidad._


¿Pero tu te crees que yo tengo tiempo de responder a todas estas sandeces?

Ya te dije que responderé a algunas de tus payasadas y calumnias antes de enviarte directamente al ignore. Pero a mi tiempo, no al tuyo.

Hasta luego shaytan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

El propio Coran advierte que es el conclave de angeles quien discute su composición y quien señala cual es la causa del uso del plural

Sura 38


> (67)Di: Es un anuncio de enorme transcendencia.
> (68)Del que vosotros os apartáis.
> (69)No he tenido acceso a conocer la discusión del Consejo Supremo* (angeles)
> (70)sino que sólo se me ha inspirado que sea un claro advertidor.



Otra cosa es que a ti te parezca ridículo que esa cosa sea posible, pero eso es de hecho lo que se reconoce en el coran.

En el coran hay multiples aleyas dedicadas a cómo ese plural al que tu llamas mayestático se dedica a corromper a los hombres.

Ya te digo que resulta fascinante que la idea de la cercanía a la divinidad del islam sea el de acceder a un lupanar para fornicar a destajo y mancebos alli sirviendo y tal. Pero vamos que es el nivel de esa herejia. Me parece que hubo un teologo islamico de estos que tienen grande fama que dijo que para hacerlo posible Dios dotaria al que accediera al cielo de una gran potencia sexual, vamos son 72 huries. Es realmente tercermundista.

_Jesús les dijo: ¿No es ésta la razón por la que estáis equivocados: que no entendéis las Escrituras ni el poder de Dios? 25Porque cuando resuciten de entre los muertos, ni se casarán ni serán dados en matrimonio, sino que serán como los ángeles en los cielos._



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Que estás haciendo el ridículo, que en el Coran se utiliza indistintamente el Nos y el Él para referirse a Dios Solo.
> 
> Es muy común encontrar una aleya en la que se usa el Nos Mayestático y en la siguiente la tercera persona del singular Él y viceversa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El propio Coran advierte que es el conclave de angeles quien discute su composición y quien señala cual es la causa del uso del plural
> 
> Sura 38
> 
> ...



En éstas ayats del Coran Al lah ordena al profeta advertir a los hombres, está claro el sentido Di: es una orden y a continuación se revela lo que el Profeta debe decir:

(65)
Di: Yo sólo soy un advertidor y no hay dios sino Allah, el Único, el Dominante.

(66)
El Señor de los cielos y de la tierra y de lo que hay entre ambos, el Irresistible, el Perdonador.

(67)
Di: Es un anuncio de enorme transcendencia.

(68)
Del que vosotros os apartáis.

(69)
No he tenido acceso a conocer la discusión del Consejo Supremo*
*[De los ángeles]

(70)
sino que sólo se me ha inspirado que sea un claro advertidor.

Y el profeta reconoce que no tiene acceso al Consejo Supremo de los Ángeles en los que se reciben las órdenes y decretos de Dios, sólo conoce lo que Dios le ha dado a conocer del Decreto, ni más ni menos.

Que ya te lo he repetido 3 veces, en la otra vida se tendrá lo mejor, entre ello las más bellas mujeres y otros dones, pero lo mejor será la visión y la satisfacción con Al lah, el sexo no es lo más importante, es un regalo más de los muchos prometidos a los creyentes. Eso no es ser un lupanar,el lupanar lo tenía montado tu madre en tu casa y por eso estás obsesionado.

No encontrarás en el Corán ni un solo caso de aceptación de la homosexualidad, Al lah la ha condenado y de hecho en el Corán Al lah cuenta la historia de Sodoma y Gomorra y el castigo que les reservó por sus perversiones. Lo que tú aparte de imbécil que vas de exégeta del Corán y no sabes ni entiendes lo que es el Nos Mayestático; pareces obviamente obsesionado con la homosexualidad y el sexo.

Me puedes poner de ejemplo las veces que quieras lo que supuestamente dijo Jesús en el Nuevo Testamento, es un libro inválido para los verdaderos creyentes, no en todo pero sí desde luego en lo que entra en contradicción con lo revelado por Al lah en su Último libro. Por que el Corán está protegido y el Nuevo testamento es un canon pergeñado vergonzosamente por la Iglesia Catolica y el imperio de Roma en el siglo 4, condenando como herejías los más de 300 Evangelios circulantes en la época, muchos contemporáneos de Jesús a diferencia de los 4 evangelios canónicos, que ninguno es contemporáneo de Jesús.

¿ Qué esperabas que hiciera la secta trinitaria católica en connivencia con el Imperio Romano?¿ Mostrar la verdad de Jesús? Sigue soñando. Obviamente lo que hicieron fue ocultar su verdadero mensaje y esculpir a golpe de filosofía un vergonzoso sincretismo entre el mensaje de Jesús y el politeísmo pagano romano?

Aburres ya con tu ignorancia, voy a pasar de tus desvaríos y gilipolleces, Al lah nos prohíbe discutir con ignorantes, nosotros nos limitamos a explicar y advertir y que cada uno haga lo que crea adecuado.

Responderé a varios de los desvaríos que sostienes en la aleyas que mencionas en este hilo y los temas más controvertidos y luego te mandaré directo al ignore, pedazo de mierda.

No hace falta que te molestes en dirigirte a mí, como te he dicho Dios me prohíbe discutir con ignorantes. Responderé a lo que he dicho y ya puedes decir y patalear lo que quieras. ¿ Cómo voy a discutir con alguien que ni siquiera conoce el Nos Mayestático.

Adiós Shaytan, que Al lah te guíe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

El plural mayestático no se sostiene cuando se refieren a Dios en tercera persona una y otra vez a lo largo del coran.

_(84)
*Dijo:* ¡Y por la verdad! Y es verdad lo que digo,

(85)
que llenaré Yahannam contigo y con los que de ellos te sigan, todos juntos. _


Seria DIJIMOS o DIJE, pero no dijo. No se pueden entender tampoco aleyas como esta.

_(8)
¿Cómo puede ser que, *de entre todos nosotros, se le haya hecho descender el Recuerdo a él*? _

El coran reconoce que existe un conclave de angeles que *DISCUTE y tiene por tanto capacidad de decisión*

_(69)
*No he tenido acceso a conocer la discusión del Consejo Supremo**_
**[De los ángeles]*

_(70)
sino que sólo se me ha inspirado que sea un claro advertidor._

Esta mas que claro que el uso del plural corresponde al conclave de angeles.

Tenéis un cielo donde fornicáis ante la presencia de Dios, que vuestro perfido profeta que os malversó lo pone como la promesa estrella porque se menciona varias veces y es lo que mas se menciona del cielo y el obsesionado soy yo que denuncio el nivel de cutrerio del tema.

Esta es la forma de hablar de Dios, pverco hereje?

_(56)
Yahannam, cuyo ardor sufrirán dentro de él.
¡Qué mal lugar de descanso!

(57)
*Así es. Que gusten el agua hirviente y la pus,*_

Dí blasfemo que eso es la forma de hablar del Padre.
_*.
.
.*_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lucas 23:34: Jesús dijo: -Padre, perdónalos, porque no saben lo que hacen-.*



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> En éstas ayats del Coran Al lah ordena al profeta advertir a los hombres, está claro el sentido Di: es una orden y a continuación se revela lo que el Profeta debe decir:
> 
> (65)
> Di: Yo sólo soy un advertidor y no hay dios sino Allah, el Único, el Dominante.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

ME quedaba pendiente la Sura de medina:



> Sura 2
> (88)
> Dicen: Nuestros corazones están cerrados.
> *¡Maldígalos Allah por su incredulidad*! ¡Qué poco es lo que creen!



Otro clamoroso ejemplo de que el plural mayestatico crea inconsistencias. Que esa intepretacion es una chapuza ex-proceso de cuando el islam salio de arabia y ya lo que habia sido un conclave con grandes poderes el que hablaba sobre un principio creador distante, se tenia que trasformar en la palabra misma de del creador. Que es absurdo que se exprese en terminos tan chuscos.

Ahora la conocida religión de la paz:



> (191)
> Matadlos donde quiera que los encontréis y expulsadlos de donde os hayan expulsado.
> La oposición (a vuestra creencia) es más grave que matar.
> No luchéis con ellos junto a la "Mezquita Inviolable" si ellos no lo hacen, pero si os atacan, matadlos; esta es la recompensa de los incrédulos.
> ...



el divorcio islamico, anticristiano todo



> (228)
> Las divorciadas deberán esperar tres menstruaciones para estar en disposición de volverse a casar y no es lícito que oculten lo que Allah haya creado en sus vientres si creen en Allah y en el Último Día.
> Sus esposos tienen más derecho* a volver con ellas dentro de este plazo, si quieren rectificar.
> Los derechos de ellas sobre sus esposos son iguales a los derechos de éstos sobre ellas, según lo reconocido; pero los hombres tienen un grado sobre ellas.
> ...



Volvemos nuevamente a la esquizofrenia coranica:



> (286)
> Allah no impone a nadie sino en la medida de su capacidad; tendrá a su favor lo que haya obtenido y en su contra lo que se haya buscado.
> ¡Señor nuestro! No nos tomes en cuenta si olvidamos o erramos.
> ¡Señor nuestro! No pongas sobre nosotros un peso similar al que pusiste sobre los que nos precedieron.
> ...



Supuestamente plural mayestatico de Dios rezandose a si mismo.
En realidad cualquiera que ha entendido el coran a entendido que esta compuesto de multiples capas de enunciacion.
_ está el portavoz del conclave de la kaaba que habla representando a los angeles y que en ocasiones se atribuye la mente de Dios para hablar en primera persona, pero que le delatan sus modos chavacanos en muchos pasajes como cuando se a Juramentar por Dios. Y esto funciona dentro de la cabeza de mahoma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

Sura 3, mas plural mayestatico y tal 



> (8)
> ¡Señor nuestro! No desvíes nuestros corazones después de habernos guiado y concédenos misericordia procedente de Ti, ciertamente Tú eres el Dador Generoso.
> 
> (9)
> ...



Lo del plural mayestatico para salvar los muebles deviene en una chapuza esquizoide. Hay cosas en el coran, algunas, que pueden pasar por las reflexiones de un mero hombre piadoso, pero no por más. Si alguien dice que ese libro lo ha compuesto el Padre, es un blasfemo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

Es que es una puñetera chapuza escrita a la ligera por un analfabeto susurrado por demonios para sudvertir el evangelio. Seguimos en la sura 3.



> (40)
> Dijo: ¡Señor mío! ¿Cómo es que voy a tener un hijo si he alcanzado ya la vejez y mi mujer es estéril?
> Dijo: Así es, Allah hace lo que quiere.
> 
> ...



A zakarias Dios le volvio mudo porque no creyó, no porque le pidiera un signo

_
18 Zacarías le dijo al ángel:

—Mi esposa y yo somos ya muy viejos. ¿Cómo sabré que todo pasará tal como dices?

19 El ángel le respondió:

—Yo soy Gabriel, ayudante especial de Dios. Él me envió a darte esta buena noticia. 20 Pero como no me creíste, no vas a poder hablar hasta que suceda lo que te dije.

21 Toda la gente estaba afuera, esperando a Zacarías, y se preguntaba por qué no salía del templo.

22 Cuando Zacarías salió, no podía hablar y sólo hacía señas con las manos. Entonces la gente comprendió que Zacarías había tenido una visión.
_
Esta porqueria mequense ponerla como palabra del Padre....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

hail profeta 1488 levensraun

_



(106)
El día en que unos rostros se vuelvan blancos y otros negros. Aquéllos cuyos rostros se ennegrezcan...
¡Renegasteis después de haber creído, gustad pues el castigo porque no creísteis! (muawhahaha)

(107)
Aquéllos cuyos rostros se vuelvan blancos, estarán en la Misericordia de Allah, en ella serán inmortales.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es que es una puñetera chapuza escrita a la ligera por un analfabeto susurrado por demonios para sudvertir el evangelio. Seguimos en la sura 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu retraso es manifiesto... en la aleya 40 y 41 de la sura 3 deja bien claro que su enmudecimiento es la señal de Dios. ¿ No sabes ni leer?

(40)
Dijo: ¡Señor mío! ¿Cómo es que voy a tener un hijo si he alcanzado ya la vejez y mi mujer es estéril?
Dijo: Así es, Allah hace lo que quiere.

(41)
Dijo: ¡Señor mío! Dame una señal.
Dijo: Tu señal será que, durante tres días, no podrás hablar a la gente excepto por señas.
Invoca mucho a tu Señor y ora mañana y tarde.
......

Las siguientes supuestas aleyas no sé de donde te las has sacado, te las habrás inventado. No señalas ni la sura solo supuestas aleyas de la 18-22

_(18 Zacarías le dijo al ángel:

—Mi esposa y yo somos ya muy viejos. ¿Cómo sabré que todo pasará tal como dices?

19 El ángel le respondió:

—Yo soy Gabriel, ayudante especial de Dios. Él me envió a darte esta buena noticia. 20 Pero como *no me creíste,* no vas a poder hablar hasta que suceda lo que te dije.

21 Toda la gente estaba afuera, esperando a Zacarías, y se preguntaba por qué no salía del templo.

22 Cuando Zacarías salió, no podía hablar y sólo hacía señas con las manos. Entonces la gente comprendió que Zacarías había tenido una visión)._

Parece que te refieres a la sura 19, versículos 8 a 11 que dice esto y *en ningún sitio dice que no crea en Dios o el Ángel Gabriel o que sea incrédulo.*

(8)
Dijo: ¡Señor! ¿Y cómo tendré un hijo siendo mi mujer estéril y habiendo llegado yo, a causa de mi edad, a la decrepitud?

(9)
Dijo: Así lo ha dicho tu Señor, eso es simple para Mi; igual que una vez te creé y no eras nada.

(10)
Dijo: ¡Señor mío! Dáme un signo. Dijo: Tu signo será que durante tres noches y sin que tengas ningún impedimento para ello, no podrás hablar a la gente.

(11)
Así apareció ante su gente desde el lugar de oración y les dijo por señas que glorificaran mañana y tarde.


Te lo has inventado o has cogido una traducción falseada y muy alejada del significado de las aleyas, más que alejadas, añadidos malintencionados con el objetivo de engañar. En cualquiera de los 2 casos hay falsedad. Cuando no hay argumentos, solo queda falsear.

A ver, retrasado, ya te he dicho varias veces que no encontrarás en el Corán ninguna calumnia a los profetas de Dios, eso es propio de la Biblia y abundantes veces. Los profetas de Dios son los mejores de la humanidad, tal como enseña el Corán ¿ Como va a decir el Corán que Zakariya es un incrédulo por no creer en Al lah o sus ángeles?

Sigues haciendo gala de tu manifiesto retraso y falsedad. ¿ No te cansas de hacer el ignorante? Cualquiera puede comprobar la traducción de las aleyas del Corán que hacen referencia a Zakariya y se dará cuenta de que eres retrasado o un manipulador. Yo estoy convencido de que ambas.

¿ Has aprendido ya lo que es el Nos Mayestático y el uso que se le da en el Corán? Hay cientos de entradas en google que lo explica clarito, pero el que es retrasado es retrasado.

Sigue haciendo el ridículo, exégeta de pacotilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

La biblia expone que el enmudecimiento de zakarias se debe a que no cree al angel, pues le pregunta de cómo es eso posible que valla a tener un hijo siendo viejo, gabriel se lo reprocha y como castigo a su incredulidad lo vuelve mudo, no es que le premia con una señal por su incredulidad. Sino que le castiga a no poder regocijarse comunicando a otros lo que ha oido de Gabriel; le priva de exteriorizar la alegria pues no se lo merece. Es muy sabio Gabriel.

La chapucera reconstrucción del coran, dice que el enmudecimiento es la señal que pide zakarias, ignorando el hecho de que enmudecer es un castigo y lo presenta como una señal. Porque es una reconstruccion chapucera a la ligera y corriendo que proviene de una analfabeto que habla de oidas, cuando el episodio solo es consistente cuando se entiende el reproche de Gabriel por no haber creido. Vamos pides una señal y de buenas a primeras te vuelven paralitico como en aquella pelicula que habia de wishmaster que trocaba los deseos. Se nota que es un chapucero hablando de oidas que se quedo con 4 ideas de toda la biblia y que los repite x40 veces hasta hartar, de una forma superficial y ligera como quien no tiene idea de nada; hay blasfemia en considerar esa chapuza como dictado del Señor, valla que si la hay. 

¿Poniendo en boca de Dios que nos va a dar mujeres de senos buenos, unos melones bien, en el afterlife, que a los infames los va a enviar al pus, pero os dais cuenta del nivel de blasfemia con el que trabajáis?. Esa basura te digo que no sale de medina sino es por la espada, que es como se difundio y en como os mantiene por la sumision a un perfido, que no a Dios. No se de donde sacais la idea de que con esa bazofia se completa la revelacion, cuando ya es la autentica demacre para los judios mismos de la torah; es la version full retard del judaismo.



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Tu retraso es manifiesto... en la aleya 40 y 41 de la sura 3 deja bien claro que su enmudecimiento es la señal de Dios. ¿ No sabes ni leer?
> 
> (40)
> Dijo: ¡Señor mío! ¿Cómo es que voy a tener un hijo si he alcanzado ya la vejez y mi mujer es estéril?
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La biblia expone que el enmudecimiento de zakarias se debe a que no cree al angel, pues le pregunta de cómo es eso posible que valla a tener un hijo siendo viejo, gabriel se lo reprocha y como castigo a su incredulidad lo vuelve mudo, no es que le premia con una señal por su incredulidad. Sino que le castiga a no poder regocijarse comunicando a otros lo que ha oido de Gabriel.
> 
> La chapucera reconstrucción del coran, dice que el enmudecimiento es la señal que pide zakarias, ignorando el hecho de que enmudecer es un castigo y lo presenta como una señal. Porque es una reconstruccion chapucera a la ligera y corriendo que proviene de una analfabeto que habla de oidas, cuando el episodio solo es consistente cuando se entiende el reproche de Gabriel por no haber creido. Vamos pides una señal y de buenas a primeras te vuelven paralitico como en aquella pelicula que habia de wishmaster que trocaba los deseos. Se nota que es un chapucero hablando de oidas que se quedo con 4 ideas de toda la biblia y que los repite x40 veces hasta hartar, de una forma superficial y ligera como quien no tiene idea de nada; hay blasfemia en considerar esa chapuza como dictado del Señor, valla que si la hay.
> 
> ¿Poniendo en boca de Dios que nos va a dar mujeres de senos buenos, unos melones bien, en el afterlife, que a los infames los va a enviar al pus, pero os dais cuenta del nivel de blasfemia con el que trabajáis?. Esa basura te digo que no sale de medina sino es por la espada, que es como se difundio y en como os mantiene por la sumision a un perfido, que no a Dios. No se de donde sacais la idea de que con esa bazofia se completa la revelacion, cuando ya es la autentica demacre para los judios mismos de la torah.



Eres un ignorante, un ridículo y un manipulador. 

Ya cansas con tus tonterías.

Al lah me prohíbe discutir con ignorantes. Te vas al ignore directo.

Si algún forero quiere debatir o preguntar en este este u otro hilo, no tendré problema en hablar o debatir con el. Pero este se va al ignore.

Nos vemos en el día del Juicio y veremos quién tiene razón, pero ya te anuncio que de aceptar las calumnias de la Biblia sobre los Santos profetas y morir sin arrepentirse de tales calumnias, te va a dejar en muy mala posición ante Dios. Y Su castigo es duro y eterno, ni de tus chaperos vas a poder disfrutar en la otra vida.

Que Al lah te guíe, inmundicia. Ahora tira para el ignore, escoria.


----------



## Ortegal (10 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Que estás haciendo el ridículo, que en el Coran se utiliza indistintamente el Nos y el Él para referirse a Dios Solo.
> 
> Es muy común encontrar una aleya en la que se usa el Nos Mayestático y en la siguiente la tercera persona del singular Él y viceversa.
> 
> ...





Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante, un ridículo y un manipulador.
> 
> Ya cansas con tus tonterías.
> 
> ...



Eres converso preguntó


----------



## Kayros (10 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante, un ridículo y un manipulador.
> 
> Ya cansas con tus tonterías.
> 
> ...



Y tú también te vas para el ignore, desgraciado.


----------



## Falcatón (10 Ene 2022)

Ni un minuto pierdo con esa basura para follacabras.

Desde el momento en el que predican que hay que matar al infiel allí donde se le descubra ya me cago en el Corán, en el fulano de Mójame y su Alá inventado. No hay cabida en occidente para esa basura satánica pues para mí es lo que es: la religión del demonio, del sometimiento, del no respeto a la vida ajena ni a la de las mujeres.

Que les follen pero que no vengan a vivir cerca de mí con su basura ideológica o estamos perdidos por una cuestión demográfica. Nos costó 800 años y millones de vidas librarnos de ellos y los progres están volviendo a abrirles las puertas pero nunca se integrarán, sólo dominarán y bien claro lo dicen: "conquistaremos Europa con los vientres de nuestras mujeres".


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ni un minuto pierdo con esa basura ...



Otro que se va pal ignore. En un día se me está llenando el ignore de mierda.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Eres converso preguntó



Sí


----------



## Ortegal (10 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Sí



Pues sabras que cuando se mueran tus padres que Dios quiera que sea en muchos años, si ellos no son musulmanes no puedes pedir piedad por ellos ni rezar en una mezquita por su salvación.
No te parece cruel porque eso viene en el Corán si lo estudias lo sabes, por lo demás me parece correcto que hayas encontrado a Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2022)

se ve que @neomancebero1 me mete en el iknore no sin antes hablarme de los Santos Profetas. No te equivoques perro de los 360 demonios de la kaaba, que el pederasta que consumó su matrimonio con Aisha teniendo 9 años y una niña no es ningún profeta, sino un deslenguado charlatan y ni santo, sino un perverso.

*Son las fuentes canónicas musulmanas las que refieren que Mahoma consumó el matrimonio con Aisha cuando la niña tenía nueve años. En la compilación de hadices Sahih de Al-Bujari, encontramos un testimonio múltiple, pues el relato se repite cuatro veces; tres de ellas, narrado por la propia Aisha (Al-Bujari, volumen 5, libro 58, hadiz nº 234; volumen 7, libro 62, hadices nº 64 y nº 65) y la cuarta, narrado por Ursa (Al-Bujari, volumen 7, libro 62, hadiz nº 88). Los relatos coinciden en que Mahoma formalizó el contrato matrimonial con Aisha, hija de Abu Bakr, cuando la niña tenía seis años y la llevó a su casa y consumó el matrimonio cuando tenía nueve años, de modo que ella permaneció con él nueve años, hasta que Mahoma murió. Ella tenía entonces 18 años.*

Esta bosta humana profeta del Señor?, atajo de blasfemos, bien sabeis que no puede serlo y bien sabeis que ese libro es un insulto a la Excelsa Gloria del Padre. Habéis hecho una imagen blasfema del Señor a vicio de vuestra corrupcion, perversidad y concupiscencias. 

Que le hace justicia al Padre? solo el Hijo puede dar medida de su Gloria


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (11 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Pues sabras que cuando se mueran tus padres que Dios quiera que sea en muchos años, si ellos no son musulmanes no puedes pedir piedad por ellos ni rezar en una mezquita por su salvación.
> No te parece cruel porque eso viene en el Corán si lo estudias lo sabes, por lo demás me parece correcto que hayas encontrado a Dios.



Lo sé. Lo único que puedo pedir para ellos es la guía.

Me entristece mucho que mueran en estado de incredulidad. Pero Al lah enseña en su Libro que aquel que niegue sus signos después de haber recibido el mensaje con claridad, en la otra vida será de los perdedores. Él es el Sabio y el que guía. Que Al lah les guíe y a ti también.

Al lah ha prometido lo mejor en la otra vida a quien muera creyendo en Él, perdonará a gente que haya cometido grandes pecados por su Misericordia, pero lo único que no perdonará es la incredulidad, a quien haya recibido claramente su mensaje en esta vida y lo niegues será duramente castigado eternamente. ¿Es Al lah cruel? No, pero su castigo será duro por Su Justicia. Y el es el Omnisciente, el Sabio y sabe lo que nosotros no sabemos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

Leyendo este hilo, uno se da cuenta de que el Islam es el verdadero satanismo. Lo que se hace pasar en occidente como tal no deja de ser una fumada de payasos con ganas de provocar, que si la Wicca y bla blá...pero lo del Corán está clarísimo, es la obra de Satán. Después de la venida del Hijo, viene el Diablo a fundar su propia religión, que prende en hombres sádicos y sensuales.


----------



## dragon33 (11 Ene 2022)

Pillo Sirio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ene 2022)

Es una tremendísima bazofia. Leer al transcriptor del coran, JURANDO por Dios, _en plan esto es cierto lo juro por Dios. _dan ganas de verdad de lanzar ese asqueroso, blasfemo y maldito libro por la ventana.

Sura 70


> (40)Y ¡Juro por el Señor de los orientes y de los occidentes! Que tenemos poder



Dirán los seguidores del pederasta que eso es plural mayestatico, los cojones eso es plural mayestático. La forma de entender el coran para cualquiera que no sea full retard es visualizando que existe un conclave angélico, que ese conclave tiene un portavoz que trasmite a mahoma para que advierta al resto. Esto se desprende de forma directa de la Sura 38, en donde reconoce que a mahoma se le dice lo que en secreto ha discutido dicho conclave:

Sura 38


> (67)Di: Es un anuncio de enorme transcendencia.
> (68)Del que vosotros os apartáis.
> (69)No he tenido acceso a conocer la discusión del Consejo Supremo* (angeles)
> (70)sino que sólo se me ha inspirado que sea un claro advertidor.



Dios no esta en ningún lado en el Coran, a Dios el conclave le atribuye cosas, en ocasiones el portavoz se pone a hablar en su nombre. En todo caso existe un libro llamado el coran celeste que se encuentra en mitad del conclave y que el conclave se lo trasmite a mahoma, no dictado sino comentado.

Por supuesto esos ángeles son demonios y esta muy claro que lo son por las cosas que dicen. Ahora operativamente, el grado de brutalidad que hay en esa religión, el grado de deshumanizacion que hay en esa religion, la legitimacion de la mentira y el robo, la sed de venganza y sangre.... es verdaderamente satánico. Porque su origen proviene de demonios.

Mahoma fue un perverso que rechazo a Jesus, que liquida todo el evangelio diciendo que jesus hizo un pajaro de barro y lo hecho a volar, es tal que asi el nivel de esta porqueria de libro.




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Leyendo este hilo, uno se da cuenta de que el Islam es el verdadero satanismo. Lo que se hace pasar en occidente como tal no deja de ser una fumada de payasos con ganas de provocar, que si la Wicca y bla blá...pero lo del Corán está clarísimo, es la obra de Satán. Después de la venida del Hijo, viene el Diablo a fundar su propia religión, que prende en hombres sádicos y sensuales.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que nunca le presté atención al Islam, siempre me pareció que la gente que caía a estas cosas era por atracción hacia lo exótico, pero ahora...¿podrías recomendar una bibliografía para empezar?

@El Ariki Mau


----------



## Ortegal (11 Ene 2022)

En el apocalipsis viene que después de Jesucristo vendrá un anatema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ene 2022)

Me leí ese pverco libro, para saber a que me enfrentaba. Es un libro cargante y repetitivo, es muy pesado leer la misma exposicion superficial sobre cualquier evento x50 repetido practicamente en cada sura, en lugar de leer una unica exposicion en profundidad que solo se lea una vez. Es como la tabarra de un puñetero vendedor de alfombras para full retards, se nota demasiado que instrumentaliza cada exposición en un sentido coactivo para que le crean por las buenas, no para rescatar alguna enseñanza y que pueda ser creido atraves del dominio de la materia que expone. Por ejemplo cuando rescata cosas de Moises lo unico que dice de el es que le creyeron y estubo bien y no le creyeron y entonces mal. Es del pelo asi el cutrerio repetido x100 como si hibiera hecho una exegesis revolucionaria. Como decia es la autentica demacre ya para los Judios de la Torah que se deben descojonar duro de esa bazofia inmunda.

En esa tabarra se mezclan aleyas que pasan por salmos de David (estoy exagerando), que los reconozco y no niego, con otras que son claras blasfemias infames; es por esta mezcla que es un libro para corromper. Entonces si no crees que el pederasta sea profeta del Señor resulta que no crees en el Juicio Final, cosa que es falso, pero en su mente debe funcionar asi. Si quieres tener un criterio, leetelo directamente, no te leas un libro divulgativo de algura rata criptoislamica porque las aleyas de matalos donde los encuentres y el cutrerio general en mucha parte del libro donde esta lo diabolico te lo va a esconder.

pero vamos es mejor que leas algo edificante



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La verdad es que nunca le presté atención al Islam, siempre me pareció que la gente que caía a estas cosas era por atracción hacia lo exótico, pero ahora...¿podrías recomendar una bibliografía para empezar?
> 
> @El Ariki Mau


----------



## hortera (11 Ene 2022)

No hay mas que ver a los moros para darse cuenta de que están abducidos por satan


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo una teoría antropológica a este respecto:

El coran solo tiene sentido compositivo si se entiende que en principio aquello hiba destinado a los idolatras mequenses y no tenía ninguna intención de desbordar arabia. De modo que se sirve en la legitimidad que tenían aquellos 360 demonios a los que adoraban los mecanos, que constituyen el Conclave que aparece en la sura 38 y es el plural del coran. En ningún momento en el coran que recuerde se denuncia la mayor y mas notoria fuente de idolatria pagana; la propia kaaba. A ella se refieren como la mezquita inviolable, hacia ella dirigen su rezo aun cuando esta lleno de las estatuillas de los demonios alli guardados (aun no la habian conquistado cuando se revela el coran), ergo es imposible que los 360 demonios que albergaba se encuentren alli como producto de una violación sacrílega del espacio cuando ese espacio es inviolable. Sino que están alli donde tienen que estar conformando el conclave.

Es imposible que el coran pasara por alto que la mezquita había sido ya violada si en realidad se opone al uso que se le estaba dando y a lo que albergaba, lo denunciaría inmediatamente el sacrilegio, cosa que en ningún lado lo hace. Por ejemplo Sura 48, habla de la kaaba tan tranquilamente como lugar sagrado cuando estaba atestado de idolos (claro es el Conclave)



> (25)
> Ellos son los que se negaron a creer y os apartaron de la Mezquita Inviolable y de las ofrendas, impidiendo que llegaran al lugar de sacrificio.
> Y de no haber sido porque había hombres y mujeres creyentes que no conocíais, habríais atacado* y entonces, sin saberlo, habríais incurrido en delito a causa de ellos.
> Para que Allah incluyera en Su misericordia a quien quiso.
> ...



Es cuando el Islam desborda arabia que tiene que modificarse para ocultar con una chusquera exegesis introduciendo el plural mayestático. Chusquera porque que resulta radicalmente inconsistente en multitud de pasajes como cuando los ángeles juran por allah o rezan a allah. Lo que sin embargo queda imborrable y no consiguen ocultar en la confesion del Conclave Angelico que no borran en la sura 38.


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Ene 2022)

Yo sin saber mucho del Corán (ni de otras religiones), me inclino más por la teoría de @El Ariki Mau que @Neosarraceno1

Que de antemano el Corán permita 'matar infieles' y que la mujer sea un ser de segunda (o tercera categoría) no dice nada bueno de cualquier religión. Se podrá adornar con todas las aleyas o suras que se quiera, matizarlo hasta donde se quiera, pero si de antemano se construye con esos mimbres, no puede ser una buena guía moral.

Los diez mandamientos son claros y concisos, aptos incluso para el entendimiento de un niño pequeño. No hay lugar a la contradicción. Aplicables en cualquier parte del mundo y el cualquier época.

Y ahora saldrá la turba anticlerical a decir que si los abusos de la iglesia y tal. _*Yo solo puedo decir, que si la violación de los mandamientos 4-10 constituye un delito en un código penal y no un derecho en una constitución cualquiera, es gracias al cristianismo*_. Y aunque su aplicación no sea correcta y haya mucha maldad en el mundo, creo objetivamente que tenemos un mundo mejor gracias a ellos. De no ser así, este mundo sería aún mucho peor.


----------



## Ortegal (13 Ene 2022)

Lo peor que tiene el Islam es esa supremacía árabe, un pueblo que tecnológicamente no apota nada al mundo y quiere obligar a todos los habitantes de la tierra a hablar con Dios en árabe.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Yo sin saber mucho del Corán (ni de otras religiones), me inclino más por la teoría de @El Ariki Mau que @Neosarraceno1
> 
> Que de antemano el Corán permita 'matar infieles' y que la mujer sea un ser de segunda (o tercera categoría) no dice nada bueno de cualquier religión. Se podrá adornar con todas las aleyas o suras que se quiera, matizarlo hasta donde se quiera, pero si de antemano se construye con esos mimbres, no puede ser una buena guía moral.
> 
> ...



Hombre, matar infieles en un contexto de guerra. No vas a dejar que te maten los infieles o Perico de los Palotes si se alían para exterminarte a ti y a tu pueblo, que es lo que hicieron los politeístas de Meca. Ya sea por creer en Al lah o por cualquiera otro motivo. El Corán llama a la autodefensa, lo razonable. No se debe caer en descontextualizar las aleyas del Corán

Y el islam vino a proteger y a dar a las mujeres los derechos en un contexto en el que algunos árabes como costumbre enterraban a las niñas vivas, las mataban por ser de sexo femenino. Vamos, lo que pasa hoy en India y hace poco en China.

Lo que hace el Corán no es adornar las disposiciones de otras aleyas que a ti no te parezcan bien, si no que las explican y las desarrollan.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

Veo que es un hilo de arrikitaun y me voy por donde he venido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

Luego está el fenómeno del terrorismo suicida, pongamos cualquiera que se haya volado en un mercado llevándose por delante media centena de personas que solo pasaban por alli; no son gente solitaria, son héroes para la comunidad. Y se hacen inmolar invocando el nombre de una deidad, pensando que es conforme a él. Esto es un nivel de satanismo enorme que como ya han dicho no te encuentras pero ni de lejos en los cultos de la Wicca, el neopaganismo o en muchas cosas que en occidente hemos tomado por satánicas como gente que se reunía en los aquelarres, que pasan en comparación por bobadas infantiles. A mi parecer a gran escala solo el maoísmo está por encima en satanismo que el islam.

En este video se ve claramente la blasfemia fundamental de esa pverca religión, que consiste en atribuir al Padre de forma sacrilega una ira asesina y un odio visceral, que solo es una proyección del que se encuentra en su EGO y en su putrefacto espíritu. Proyectan como conforme al Padre Eterno, sus propios miasmas psíquico. Semejante acto de blasfemia, sacrilegio y profanación del Nombre del Santisimo Señor del Universo, revuelve las tripas.

El conclave angélico de la kaaba, mahoma, la yihad, han pisoteado la Santidad del Señor y han levantado en su lugar Sacrilegos estandartes de su propia iniquidad. Esa impia profanación de su Sagrado Nombre, esa ligereza con la que confunden sus propios infectos deseos de odio y revancha con las del Señor, ahuyenta a las propias ratas.






Mis Alaska dijo:


> Yo sin saber mucho del Corán (ni de otras religiones), me inclino más por la teoría de @El Ariki Mau que @Neosarraceno1
> 
> Que de antemano el Corán permita 'matar infieles' y que la mujer sea un ser de segunda (o tercera categoría) no dice nada bueno de cualquier religión. Se podrá adornar con todas las aleyas o suras que se quiera, matizarlo hasta donde se quiera, pero si de antemano se construye con esos mimbres, no puede ser una buena guía moral.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punitivum (13 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Lo sé. Lo único que puedo pedir para ellos es la guía.
> 
> Me entristece mucho que mueran en estado de incredulidad. Pero Al lah enseña en su Libro que aquel que niegue sus signos después de haber recibido el mensaje con claridad, en la otra vida será de los perdedores. Él es el Sabio y el que guía. Que Al lah les guíe y a ti también.
> 
> Al lah ha prometido lo mejor en la otra vida a quien muera creyendo en Él, perdonará a gente que haya cometido grandes pecados por su Misericordia, pero lo único que no perdonará es la incredulidad, a quien haya recibido claramente su mensaje en esta vida y lo niegues será duramente castigado eternamente. ¿Es Al lah cruel? No, pero su castigo será duro por Su Justicia. Y el es el Omnisciente, el Sabio y sabe lo que nosotros no sabemos.












Para todas las señales que tenemos que ver hay un termómetro infalible, lo sabías?
Hay una cosa que no falla. Las obras. Las obras delatan a toda persona ,por sus obras los conoceréis .
Siglos antes de tu profeta analfabeto dijera que Gabriel le reveló el coran, alguien ya dijo: por sus frutos los conoceréis. No se recogen higos de los cardos ni uvas de los espinos. El buen árbol da buen fruto.
Así pues, cuales son los frutos de tu profeta mercarder del desierto?:
Participar en asaltos a caravanas, participar en batallas donde mató gente,repartirse las riquezas como botín de guerra y...

Meterle su asquerosa polla de cincuentón en la vagina infantil de una niña de 9 años.

Estás enfermo si no ves todo el mal que defiendes. No hay un solo país musulmán que no sea un estercolero.
De verdad, no voy a enredarme contigo en discusiones teológicas, porque se ve que estás ciego si al leer ese panfleto demoníaco llamado coran no te percatas de que es la contradicción hecha libro. 
Por lo tanto, no procede de Dios. 

En todo caso, procede de otro tipo de "dios " ,uno con cuernos y tridente.


----------



## Punitivum (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Luego está el fenómeno del terrorismo suicida, pongamos cualquiera que se haya volado en un mercado llevándose por delante media centena de personas que solo pasaban por alli; no son gente solitaria, son héroes para la comunidad. Y se hacen inmolar invocando el nombre de una deidad, pensando que es conforme a él. Esto es un nivel de satanismo enorme que como ya han dicho no te encuentras pero ni de lejos en los cultos de la Wicca, el neopaganismo o en muchas cosas que en occidente hemos tomado por satánicas como gente que se reunía en los aquelarres, que pasan en comparación por bobadas infantiles. A mi parecer a gran escala solo el maoísmo está por encima en satanismo que el islam.
> 
> En este video se ve claramente la blasfemia fundamental de esa pverca religión, que consiste en atribuir al Padre de forma sacrilega una ira asesina y un odio visceral, que solo es una proyección del que se encuentra en su EGO y en su putrefacto espíritu. Proyectan como conforme al Padre Eterno, sus propios miasmas psíquico. Semejante acto de blasfemia, sacrilegio y profanación del Nombre del Santisimo Señor del Universo, revuelve las tripas.
> 
> El conclave angélico de la kaaba, mahoma, la yihad, han pisoteado la Santidad del Señor y han levantado en su lugar Sacrilegos estandartes de su propia iniquidad. Esa impia profanación de su Sagrado Nombre, esa ligereza con la que confunden sus propios infectos deseos de odio y revancha con las del Señor, ahuyenta a las propias ratas.













Felicidades sinceramente por tu hilo, me ha encantado. 
Tú has hecho los deberes.Se ve que te gusta leer. Tienes algún tipo de formación?Bueno, si quieres no respondas, es un asunto privado tuyo. 

He leído el coran por puro interés científico ,y siempre he "sabido " que es un libro malintencionado. 

La duda que tengo es, por qué Dios permitió eso?


----------



## BGA (13 Ene 2022)

Para mí un baremo para medir la veracidad de las religiones tiene que ver con la falsación que se emplea en la ciencia. Es cierto que el Catolicismo tiene dogmas pero no lo fueron desde el principio y de hecho son el resultado de haberle dado muchas vueltas tanto a las propuestas heterodoxas como a sus consecuencias "lógicas" antes de declararlas heréticas. La Santísima Trinidad está en el centro del huracán y es muy difícil entenderla para luego asumirla. Caso distinto es aceptarla y luego, con el tiempo y la experiencia cristiana viva, entenderla y comprenderla.

La historicidad de Cristo es constantemente puesta en entre dicho en los últimos doscientos años. No es el único modo de dudar de sus enseñanzas que algunos ya transladan sin mayores problemas a San Pablo. El Islam acepta a Cristo como el penúltimo profeta y eso a algunos cristianos -católicos también- les supone un respaldo a su Fe... No saben de todas las herejías con las que tuvieron que lidiar los primeros concilios en los primeros siglos. Si Cristo es un profeta toda su obra, Su Iglesia, sería simplemente una secta del judaísmo, con el agravante de que a los anteriores profetas asesinados nadie les imputa el haber creado ellos mismos una versión personal del judaísmo. Al menos hasta donde yo se´. Ese trato, digamos amable hacia Cristo por parte musulmana, tiene unas consecuencias terribles en contra del Cristianismo. Lo que parece bueno, bien intencionado, puede acabar siendo mucho peor que lo que ya es hostil desde el primer momento.

El Cristianismo es valiente porque se ciñe a la Verdad en los márgenes de la razón. Esa exposición, nada dogmática puesto que cae en el terreno de la erudición, contiene y ha acabado expresando multitud de interpretaciones formalmente razonables. Para mi esa exposición supone dos cosas: en primer lugar la confianza que deriva de la Fe sincera, y en segundo lugar la racionalidad como elemento sustancial a las potencias humanas.

En este punto, sin Trinidad y sin libre albedrío, el Cristianismo no sería nada, o al menos sería como otras religiones en las que los dioses no son materia de discusión como tampoco que el amor hacia su pueblo no equivalga a una sumisión completa.

El Dios cristiano nos ama incondicionalmente, lo cual es razonable pensando en que en su libertad y en su razón, el hombre nace con todo lo que puede alejarle de Él. Y nos ama a todos, incluso a los que le odian. Tiene sentido si asumimos la parcialidad de nuestro juicio, tantas veces temerario, y la capacidad de nuestra razón, tantas veces contraria a nosotros mismos. Reconocer la filiación en el último momento, cuando los pasajes de nuestra vida corren ante nuestros ojos moribundos con una potencia que no da pie a las dudas, es motivo de salvación según el cristianismo.

Es tan sofisticado, tan humano y tan divino, que convierte en misión cristiana comprender al otro en todo caso y lugar. Una simple revisión de nuestra trayecto vital nos podrá delante todo lo que ahora no queremos soportar de los demás. El Amor al prójimo, lejos de ser una simple orden, es también una vía en la corteza de nuestro corazón para entender y degustar la espiritualidad cristiana.


----------



## hortera (13 Ene 2022)

el Corán pudo ser revelado por un espiritu bajo, Alá tiene carácterísticas demasiado humanas, malos atributos como el orgullo, la guerra, la envidia, la venganza, el miedo, la sumisión, no me parece un dios es mas bien mundano y humano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

Es un libro en el que Mahoma se dedica todo el coran a decir que el es el enviado de Dios, que le obedezcan prácticamente porque sí, sin aportar ninguna revelación o doctrina que suponga una superación mínima siquiera en el seno del Judaismo, algo que fuera de decir yo soy-yo soy, permita atribuirle eso que dice ser. Es como si a la RAta Chepuda le diera por montarse una secta, pues diria yo soy yo soy y tal, pero sonaria a gruñido de rata.

Con el El Evangelio pasa todo lo contrario, Jesus no va diciendo por ahy quien es, no va diciendo que se le obedezca, él por sus obras y palabras es suficiente para el buen entendedor. Vamos se lo tienen que sacar para saber quien es.

_La confesión de Pedro

13 Cuando llegó Jesús a la región de Cesarea de Filipo, preguntó a sus discípulos, diciendo: ¿Quién dicen los hombres que es el Hijo del Hombre? 14 Y ellos dijeron: Unos, Juan el Bautista; y otros, Elías; pero otros, Jeremías o uno de los profetas. 15 El les dijo: *Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy yo? 16 Respondiendo Simón Pedro, dijo: Tú eres el Cristo, el Hijo del Dios viviente.* 17 Y Jesús, respondiendo, le dijo: Bienaventurado eres, Simón, hijo de Jonás, porque esto no te lo reveló carne ni sangre, sino mi Padre que está en los cielos. 18 Yo también te digo que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella. 19 Yo te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y lo que ates en la tierra, será atado en los cielos; y lo que desates en la tierra, será desatado en los cielos. 20 Entonces *ordenó a los discípulos que a nadie dijeran que El era el Cristo.*_


*Mateo 26:59–65*

_59 Y los principales sacerdotes y todo el concilio1a procuraban obtener falso testimonio contra Jesús, con el fin de darle muerte,
60 y no lo hallaron a pesar de que se presentaron muchos falsos testigos. Pero más tarde se presentaron dosa,
61 que dijeron: Este declaró: «Yo puedo destruir el templo1 de Dios y en2 tres días reedificarloa».
62 Entonces el sumo sacerdote, levantándose, le dijo: ¿No respondes nada? ¿Qué testifican estos contra ti?
63 *Mas Jesús callabaa. Y el sumo sacerdote le dijob: Te conjuroc por el Dios viviented que nos digas si tú eres el Cristo1, el Hijo de Diose.
64 Jesús le* dijo**: Tú mismo lo has dicho *a; sin embargo, os digo que desde ahora veréis al Hijo del Hombre sentado a la diestra del Poderb, y viniendo sobre las nubes del cieloc._

.............

Puede que Dios permitiera el Islam y el arrianismo para que los hombres tubieramos mucho más claro la naturaleza divina de Cristo, pues no se comprenden bien las cosas hasta que tienes que defenderlas de los que pretenden destruirlas.



Punitivum dijo:


> Felicidades sinceramente por tu hilo, me ha encantado.
> Tú has hecho los deberes.Se ve que te gusta leer. Tienes algún tipo de formación?Bueno, si quieres no respondas, es un asunto privado tuyo.
> 
> He leído el coran por puro interés científico ,y siempre he "sabido " que es un libro malintencionado.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

Jesus un profeta en el Islam y eso es un respaldo en nuestra fe? que hay de respaldo en lo que la perfidia constituida en libro, en lo que un pederasta y saqueador de caminos sustanciado en profeta tenga que decir? Por que os mirais atraves de los ojos de esa fetida religion? No he puesto pruebas y dado razones aquí de que es un texto de corrupción?

Que tiene en prestigio una religión que niega la Pasión de Cristo en la cruz por el perdón de los pecados, que niega al Hijo, que niega al Padre entendido a traves de su Hijo que nos fue entregado y despliega en su lugar estandartes de perversión y mezquindad en el Trono del Padre. Los ojos del diablo no son jueces de nada, esa fetida doctrina no sostiene sino que desmorona.



BGA dijo:


> Para mí un baremo para medir la veracidad de las religiones tiene que ver con la falsación que se emplea en la ciencia. Es cierto que el Catolicismo tiene dogmas pero no lo fueron desde el principio y de hecho son el resultado de haberle dado muchas vueltas tanto a las propuestas heterodoxas como a sus consecuencias "lógicas" antes de declararlas heréticas. La Santísima Trinidad está en el centro del huracán y es muy difícil entenderla para luego asumirla. Caso distinto es aceptarla y luego, con el tiempo y la experiencia cristiana viva, entenderla y comprenderla.
> 
> La historicidad de Cristo es constantemente puesta en entre dicho en los últimos doscientos años. No es el único modo de dudar de sus enseñanzas que algunos ya transladan sin mayores problemas a San Pablo. El Islam acepta a Cristo como el penúltimo profeta y eso a algunos cristianos -católicos también- les supone un respaldo a su Fe... No saben de todas las herejías con las que tuvieron que lidiar los primeros concilios en los primeros siglos. Si Cristo es un profeta toda su obra, Su Iglesia, sería simplemente una secta del judaísmo, con el agravante de que a los anteriores profetas asesinados nadie les imputa el haber creado ellos mismos una versión personal del judaísmo. Al menos hasta donde yo se´. Ese trato, digamos amable hacia Cristo por parte musulmana, tiene unas consecuencias terribles en contra del Cristianismo. Lo que parece bueno, bien intencionado, puede acabar siendo mucho peor que lo que ya es hostil desde el primer momento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Para todas las señales que tenemos ...



No hay mas que un Dios, el Único Dios desde Adán hasta el fin de la humanidad y más allá pues Dios es eterno. 

No sé que tonterias dices de Gabriel, la paz con él. Léete el Antiguo testamento ignorante y verás que el Ángel Gabriel es el escogido por Dios para transmitir su mensaje a los profetas.

Lo habitual en cristianos y judíos es calumniar a los profetas de Dios no solo a Muhammad, la paz con todos ellos, solo hay que coger el Antiguo Testamento y ver las calumnias y falsedades vertidas sobre no pocos de ellos. Siendo los mejores de la creación, con nobles cualidades incapaces de mentir, e incapaces de cometer faltas que reflejen bajeza de carácter; en el Antiguo testamento se les describe a algunos de mentirosos, asesinos, rebeldes a Dios, ladrones...

Tendréis que responder ante Dios en el día del juicio por vuestras calumnias y falsedades contra los mejores de la creación de Dios, más os vale arrepentiros de vuestro evidente error y extravío o probaréis Su duro Castigo.

Te queda poco para que vayas directo al ignore, escoria inmunda.


----------



## Punitivum (13 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No hay mas que un Dios, el Único Dios desde Adán hasta el fin de la humanidad y más allá pues Dios es eterno.
> 
> No sé que tonterias dices de Gabriel, la paz con él. Léete el Antiguo testamento ignorante y verás que el Ángel Gabriel es el escogido por Dios para transmitir su mensaje a los profetas.
> 
> ...













No vale la pena intentar hacer razonar a un asno de vocación como tu.
De Gabriel no dije nada, necio.No dicen los de tu secta que Gabriel se le reveló a Majoma en una cueva y le dictó el coran?
Que por cierto, Gabriel fue el ángel anunciador que le habló a María que daría a luz al mesías, al hijode Dios.
Pues bien, seis siglos más tarde va y le dice a mojamé que no, que ejjj que diojjj no tiene hijos.Como cambia de opinión ese supuesto ángel no?
Idiota, que cambias la palabra del Dios vivo por los desvaríos de un pederasta .
Qué bien que sólo me quieras meter en el ignore en vez de matarme tal como te exije tu libro sagrado. Ya os vais civilizando?
Anda y que te den por el culo!


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> el Corán pudo ser revelado por un espiritu bajo, Alá tiene carácterísticas demasiado humanas, malos atributos como el orgullo, la guerra, la envidia, la venganza, el miedo, la sumisión, no me parece un dios es mas bien mundano y humano.



Tú si que eres bajo.

A Al lah pertenecen los mas excelsos y bellos atributos igual confundas el orgullo, la envidia humana con algo propio de Dios, eso es propio de gente baja como tú, no le pertenece a Dios.

¿ A cuántos profetas no ordenó combatir ( guerra) en el antiguo testamento en Su Causa? 

"Los que fueron expulsados de sus casas sin derecho, sólo porque habían dicho: Nuestro Señor es Allah. Si Allah no se hubiera servido de unos hombres para combatir a otros, habrían sido destruidas ermitas, sinagogas, oratorios y mezquitas, donde se menciona en abundancia el nombre de Allah. Es cierto que Allah ayudará a quien Le ayude.
Verdaderamente Allah es Fuerte y Poderoso."
(Corán 22,40)

O para que lo entiendas : Para que el mal prospere, solo basta que los hombres buenos no hagan nada.

Igual confundes venganza con justicia

Si con miedo, te refieres a temor de Dios, creo que tienes un concepto equivocado de lo que es un hombre temeroso de Dios. O si te refieres al miedo que Dios infunde a sus enemigos, eso es de lo más suave comparado con lo que les espera en el día del Juicio Final, allí sabrán lo que es el miedo de verdad y los temerosos de Dios no tendrán nada que temer en ese Día.

El hombre ha nacido para someterse, solo hay 2 opciones, someterse a Dios para ser realmente libre en esta vida o la siguiente; o someterse a los demonios y falsos " dioses" 
seguir tus pasiones mundanas para ser esclavo en esta vida y la siguiente. Y tú pareces muy mundano no Dios.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> No vale la pena intentar hacer razonar a ...



Dios prohíbe discutir con ignorantes. Tira para el ignore escoria. Responderás ante Dios por tus calumnias a los mejores de la creación.


----------



## Punitivum (13 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Dios prohíbe discutir con ignorantes. Tira para el ignore escoria. Responderás ante Dios por tus calumnias a los mejores de la creación.






Si si,lo que tú digas. Vuelve al colegio a a ver si te enseñan algo de comprensión lectora, manipulador. 
Desde luego un buen musulmán sí que eres.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

Solo hay que leer las calumnias a los profetas en el Nuevo Testamento para saber que ha sido alterado por la mano del hombre.

Aunque en el Antiguo Testamento hay parte de verdad de los libros revelados por Dios, ha sido alterado por la mano del hombre.

No lo tomo como fuente de la revelación fiable mi fuente es el Corán, el último Libro revelado por Dios a la humanidad que permanece inalterado y protegido por Dios.


----------



## Ortegal (13 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No hay mas que un Dios, el Único Dios desde Adán hasta el fin de la humanidad y más allá pues Dios es eterno.
> 
> No sé que tonterias dices de Gabriel, la paz con él. Léete el Antiguo testamento ignorante y verás que el Ángel Gabriel es el escogido por Dios para transmitir su mensaje a los profetas.
> 
> ...



Tienes la fe del converso hicieron un buen trabajo contigo, moralmente no eres superior a nadie, eres un esclavo de los árabes.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde dije que no hay que leerlo?

¿ Cómo vas a juzgar algo si no lo lees? y una vez leído descubres que contiene cosas que obviamente, contiene contradicciones, calumnias a los profetas, le atribuye a Dios cosas que no le corresponde( asociación)...

Hay que leerlo, someterlo a juicio y desecharlo como fuente fiable de revelación de Dios, pero considero un deber leerlo y consultarlo y ponerlo como ejemplo de que no viene al 100% de Dios y ha sido alterado por la mano del hombre.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Tienes la fe del converso hicieron un buen trabajo contigo, moralmente no eres superior a nadie, eres un esclavo de los árabes.



Espero tener la fe del creyente en Dios Único sin asociado y espero ser sólo esclavo de Dios.

Los árabes representan un pequeño porcentaje de los que se calculan los 1500 millones de musulmanes.

El Corán no se reveló solo para los árabes, si no a toda la humanidad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2022)

Es que el "ángel" que le habló a Mahoma no era Gabriel precisamente.
Creo que ese "ángel" tenía cierto problema con los perros, no? Me suena que si había un perro por ahí, curiosamente el ángel no aparecía. Muy curioso todo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Espero tener la fe del creyente en Dios Único sin asociado y espero ser sólo esclavo de Dios.
> 
> Los árabes representan un pequeño porcentaje de los que se calculan los 1500 millones de musulmanes.
> 
> El Corán no se reveló solo para los árabes, si no a toda la humanidad.



Esclavo del Diablo, querrás decir.

Dios habla así:

"Jn 15,12-17:
En aquel tiempo, dijo Jesús a sus discípulos:
– «Éste es mi mandamiento: que os améis unos a otros como yo os he amado.
Nadie tiene amor más grande que el que da la vida por sus amigos.
Vosotros sois mis amigos, si hacéis lo que yo os mando.
Ya no os llamo siervos, porque el siervo no sabe lo que hace su señor: a vosotros os llamo amigos, porque todo lo que he oído a mi Padre os lo he dado a conocer.
No sois vosotros los que me habéis elegido, soy yo quien os he elegido y os he destinado para que vayáis y deis fruto, y vuestro fruto dure.
De modo que lo que pidáis al Padre en mi nombre os lo dé. Esto os mando: que os améis unos a otros.»"

Jesucristo murió por nosotros, y nos llamó amigos. ¿Qué hizo Mahoma por ti?,¿hacerse rico?,¿follar mucho?....


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Ves, eso que se dice en Mateo sobre los profetas es verdad, también lo confirma el Corán, cuando los profetas traían algo que no les agradaba, los negaban o los mataban.

También negaban a Jesús y pretendieron matarle. Como negaban y conspiraron para matar en numerosas ocasiones al profeta Muhammad.

(87)
Ya le dimos el Libro a Musa y enviamos, tras él, a otros mensajeros. A Isa, el hijo de Maryam, le dimos las pruebas evidentes y le ayudamos con el Espíritu Puro*.
¿Acaso no os llenabais de soberbia cada vez que venía a vosotros un mensajero trayendo lo que no deseaban vuestras almas? A unos los tomásteis por mentirosos y a otros los matasteis.
*[El ángel Yibril.]
(Coran 2,87)

He leído que según un comentario de Al Qurtubi ( sabio del islam " el Cordobés") exégeta del Corán,mencionando la cadena de transmisión y comentando esta aleya, afirmaba que Los Hijos de Israel llegaron a matar a 70 profetas en un sólo día.

Me contaron la historia de un profeta del pueblo de Israel al que perseguía su pueblo para matarlo, éste en su huida, un árbol se abrió para envolverlo y protegerlo dentro de su tronco. No creas que los judíos ante tal milagro de Dios se achantaron y se arrepintieron de su actitud, trajeron una gran sierra y serraron el árbol por la mitad. 
Ahora te digo ¿no crees a esta gente capaz de alterar el mensaje y calumniar a los profetas de Dios? ¿Y tú crees sus calumnias?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Incredulidad, asociarle a Dios algo que no le corresponde: algún defecto, injusticia, maldad, atribuirle un hijo ( como hacían los romanos con sus ídolos...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esclavo del



Jesús se está refiriendo a sus discípulos y creyentes del pueblo de Israel que no le negaron. No a los judíos que le negaron, eso no eran sus amigos, eran sus enemigos y los enemigos de Dios.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esclavo ...



Otra escoria que tira pal ignore.
Adiós inmundicia, responderás el dia del juicio por tus calumnias


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que el "ángel" que le habló a Mahoma no era Gabriel precisamente.
> Creo que ese "ángel" tenía cierto problema con los perros, no? Me suena que si había un perro por ahí, curiosamente el ángel no aparecía. Muy curioso todo...



Si es así ante tí tampoco aparecería.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Otra escoria que tira pal ignore.
> Adiós inmundicia, responderás el dia del juicio por tus calumnias



Claro que responderé en el Día del Juicio, primero en el personal el día de mi muerte y en el Final, el Día del Juicio, ante Aquel ante el que toda rodilla se dobla, en el cielo y en la tierra. JesuCristo es el Señor, y Él nos llama amigos, no estamos llamados a la esclavitud, porque somos Hijos de Dios. 

Sólo el Diablo nos pediría ser esclavos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Claro que responderé en el Día del Juicio, primero en el personal el día de mi muerte y en el Final, el Día del Juicio, ante Aquel ante el que toda rodilla se dobla, en el cielo y en la tierra. JesuCristo es el Señor, y Él nos llama amigos, no estamos llamados a la esclavitud, porque somos Hijos de Dios.
> 
> Sólo el Diablo nos pediría ser esclavos.



Todos los hombres han nacido para ser esclavos o de Dios o del demonio. Tú obviamente lo eres del demonio por creerte que Jesús es Dios o el Señor, el sólo fue un grandísimo y justo profeta de Dios, que recordó que todos los justos son esclavos de Dios incluido él y tu te has creído las mentiras que Roma vertió sobre él.

Y por Dios que responderás por tus mentiras si no te arrepientes.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Yo lo que veo es lo obvio:
*Números 20*
Se acusa de incredulidad a Moisés y Aarón. Algo que por fuerza y de sentido común es una grave calumnia, ningún profeta negó jamás a Dios. Prueba más de que el Antiguo Testamento está alterado.

*2ª Samuel
*
Obviamente otra de las calumnias a uno de los profetas de Dios, David, incapaces de faltas que reflejen bajeza de carácter, en alusión a la conspiración para que muriera Urias el Hitita para acostarse con su mujer

*Gálatas 2*

Aquí la calumnia parece emitirla directamente Pablo " el impostor" sobre Pedro, Bernabé... A diferencia de Pablo , que dijo que Jesús se le apareció a él solo para traer un nuevo Evangelio ( y cambiar el que Jesús transmitió a sus discípulos ¿ Verdad?); Pablo abolió la ley judaica para hacerla " atractiva" a los paganos romanos y en cambio Jesús dice en la Biblia " no he venido a cambiar ni una tilde de la ley". La forma de adoración en esa época era el judaísmo, pero el renovado por Jesús después de haber alterado fariseos, saduceos y otras sectas la adoración y el mensaje de Dios. Jesús no abolió la ley y la ley no era una constricción para los creyentes, otros creyentes anteriormente ajenos al pueblo de Israel la aceptaron e incluso antes del judaísmo, con Abraham y otros profetas otras personas y pueblos, aceptaron el mensaje de Dios y aceptaron la ley.
Un creyente no es aquel que pertenece a un pueblo, o es judío o no de nacimiento, es aquel que acepta a Dios y su ley en cualquier época. De hecho la religión de Dios en esencia siempre ha sido la misma desde Adán al último profeta a pesar de pequeñas diferencias formales, no esenciales, en algunas épocas.

No sé de donde has sacado esa traducción del Corán pero no es muy ajustada de hecho añade cosas y da a entender cosas que no dice el Coran, te pongo la traducción correcta de esas aleyas:

(16)
Y recuerda en el Libro a Maryam cuando se apartó de su familia retirándose en algún lugar hacia oriente.

(17)
Entonces se ocultó de ellos con un velo y le enviamos a Nuestro espíritu* que tomó la apariencia de un ser humano completo.
*[Yibril.]

(18)
Dijo: Me refugio de ti en el Misericordioso, si tienes temor (de Él).

(19)
Dijo: Yo sólo soy el mensajero de tu Señor para concederte un niño puro.

(20)
Dijo: ¿Cómo habría de tener un niño si ningún mortal me ha tocado y no soy una fornicadora?

(21)
Dijo: Así lo ha dicho tu Señor: Eso es simple para Mí, para hacerlo un signo para los hombres y una misericordia de Nuestra parte.
Es un asunto decretado.

(22)
Así pues lo concibió y se retiró a un lugar apartado.

Deja bien claro que el Ángel Gabriel se presenta a Mariam para anunciarle el milagro de Dios de la concepción sin mediación de hombre. Creo adivinar lo que tu mente sucia insinúa, al igual que la traducción que has puesto; pero no siento desilusionarte, es la norma que cuando Dios envía a un Ángel a un profeta o a un justo ( como es el caso de Mariam) éste se le presente bajo apariencia humana. En la Biblia hay ejemplos y el Corán lo confirma.

Pues claro que Mariam concibió sin mediación de hombre, eso es fácil para Al lah, Él solo tiene que decir "Se", para que las cosas sean. Los milagros de Dios son fácil para Él realizarlos. También creó a Adam el primer hombre sin mediación de concepción humana.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Ene 2022)

Iros a la mierda con las religiones


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Mahoma aprobando de hecho la exclavitud:



> Sura 4
> 
> (36)
> Adorad a Allah sin asociar nada con Él y haced el bien a vuestros padres, así como a los parientes, a los huérfanos, a los pobres, a los vecinos próximos*, a los vecinos distantes, al compañero, al viajero* y a los esclavos que poseáis.*



Impresionte sacrilegio



> (43)
> ¡Vosotros que creéis! No os acerquéis al salat ebrios, hasta que no sepáis lo que decís; ni impuros -salvo que estéis de paso-* hasta que no os lavéis.
> Y si estáis enfermos o de viaje *o viene alguno de vosotros de hacer sus necesidades o habéis tenido relación con las mujeres *y no encontráis agua, procuraos tierra limpia y pasáosla por la cara y las manos.
> Es cierto que Allah es Indulgente, Perdonador.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

> (50)
> Mira cómo inventan mentiras sobre Allah. No hace falta un delito más evidente.
> 
> (51)
> ¿Acaso no has visto a los que se les dio parte del Libro cómo creen en al-Yibt y al-Tagut* y dicen de los que niegan la creencia: estos tienen mejor guía en su camino que los que creen?



Es risible, Allah tratando de convencer a mahoma, como si le estubiera vendiendo una alfombra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

> (56)
> A los que se hayan negado a creer en Nuestros signos, los arrojaremos a un Fuego, y cada vez que les queme la piel, se la cambiaremos por otra, para que prueben el castigo.
> Allah es siempre Irresistible, Sabio.



Troleo puro y duro


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Troleo puro y duro



Las amenazas parecen ser una constante al tratar de razonar con esta gente. Viendo el corán, te das cuenta de que les viene de serie.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Troleo puro y duro



Y huelen a cuero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

> (60)
> ¿No has visto a los que dicen creer en lo que se te ha hecho descender y en lo que se hizo descender antes de ti?
> Quieren recurrir a ese impostor* a pesar de que se les ha ordenado no creer en él.
> El Shaytán quiere que se pierdan en un lejano extravío.
> ...



Allah se toma tiempo en la revelación para resolver las disputas domesticas de mahoma, a su favor claro. Es muy oportuno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Es repetitivo lo de las amenazas, no se hace mención a la Gloria de Dios. De hecho, el cielo y el infierno del islam no está físicamente separados entre ellos, es el mismo espacio, y la única diferencia es que unos estarán en un lago de fuego y otros en un jardín que estará en lo alto en donde habrá unas mercancías. Si uno cae del jardín al tropezarse cae al lago.

No hay Gloria en el Islam, esta vacío; es el infierno todo ello. En el Cielo Cristiano existe la Gloria, algo del que uno no puede abandonar su seno con cualquier desplazamiento espacial. Uno no puede caer a un lago porque esta sostenido por la Gloria de Dios. Y para alcanzar esta gloria es necesario realizar el evangelio, más el islam carece de gloria y al no trabajarla no puede alcanzarla.



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Las amenazas parecen ser una constante al tratar de razonar con esta gente. Viendo el corán, te das cuenta de que les viene de serie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Misma sura 4



> (69)
> Quien obedezca a Allah y al Mensajero, ésos estarán junto a los que Allah ha favorecido: los profetas, los veraces, los que murieron dando testimonio y los justos. ¡Y qué excelentes compañeros!
> 
> (80)
> ...



endiosamiento de mahoma



> (81)
> Y dicen: Obediencia.
> Pero cuando se alejan de ti, hay un grupo de ellos que trama por la noche en contra de lo que dices.
> Pero Allah escribe lo que traman, así pues, apártate de ellos y confíate a Allah, Allah basta como Protector.



El tramador de tramadores colega



> (82)
> ¿Es que no han reparado en el Corán?
> *Si procediera de otro que Allah, hallarían en él muchas contradicciones*.



Aqui he encontrado una pagina con contradicciones en el coran

Contradicciones del Corán - Soy Ateo (ateoyagnostico.com) 

Por ejemplo

*



¿Qué fue creado primero: el cielo o la tierra?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> El Cielo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VISTO PARA SENTENCIA


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Te recomiendo que cambies de traducción, no todas son buenas y algunas están simplemente mal traducidas intencionadamente, que es lo que parece la que manejas. Te recomiendo ésta:





__





1. LA SURA QUE ABRE (EL "LIBRO")







noblecoran.com





Te corrijo, porque pareces empeñado en no entenderlo:
Sólo expongo que Jesús nació "sin padre mortal" tanto en la Biblia cómo en el Corán. *Por el Poder de Dios y ANUNCIADO DICHO MILAGRO a Mariam por el Espíritu Santo o Puro de Dios ( el ángel Gabriel, la paz con él)*


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

El Corán presenta a los profetas como los mejores de la creación y detentores de las mejores cualidades humanas y también recuerda que eran hombres y como tales capaces de olvido, error y capaces de cometer pequeñas faltas que no reflejaran bajeza de carácter, desde luego no eran bandidos, criminales, mentirosos, rebeldes...como los describe el Antiguo Testamento. Evidentes calumnias.

Lo habitual ha sido que Dios revele a los profetas sus Libros, pero el hombre los ha negado y tergiversado y Dios sucesivamente ha enviado profetas y nuevos Libros para recordar, corregir y renovar lo que el hombre ha alterado. En el Corán se menciona que Moisés recibió las tablas y la Torá, obviamente alteradas posteriormente por su pueblo . Si su pueblo después de tener cerca Moisés como profeta, ver los milagros que realizó y las pruebas...; fueron capaces de rebelarse y adorar el ídolo en forma de vaca, negando así a Dios ¿cómo no iban a ser capaces de tratar de ocultar y tergiversar los Libros que Dios reveló a sus sucesivos profetas? Si mataron a muchos profetas de Dios. De hecho el Inyil ( evangelio) es un libro revelado directamente al corazón de Isa ( Jesús) que venía a confirmar la Ley ( Torá) y que fariseos, saduceos y otras sectas judías habían alterado a su gusto y conveniencia.

Hay numerosas referencias a Moisés ( Musa en el Corán), uno de los grandes profetas de Dios, la paz con él.

(144)
Dijo: ¡Musa! Verdaderamente te he escogido por encima de los hombres, dándote Mi mensaje y Mi palabra, así que toma lo que te he dado y sé de los agradecidos.

(145)
Y escribimos para él, en las Tablas, una exhortación para todo y una explicación de todo.
¡Tómalo con fuerza! Y ordena a tu gente que tomen lo mejor de ellas.
Os mostraré la morada de los pervertidos.

(146)
Alejaré de Mis signos a quienes se llenan de soberbia en la tierra sin razón; ésos que aunque vean todo tipo de signos, no creen en ellos y aunque vean el camino de la guía recta no lo toman como camino, pero que si, en cambio, ven el camino de la perdición, lo toman como camino.
Eso es porque han negado la verdad de Nuestros signos y son indiferentes a ellos.

Corán 7, 144-146


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Te vuelvo a pegar otra vez la aleya que he puesto en el post anterior, pq o no lo has leído o no vas muy bien de comprensión lectora.

(145)
Y escribimos para él, en las *Tablas*, una exhortación para todo y una explicación de todo.
¡Tómalo con fuerza! Y ordena a tu gente que tomen lo mejor de ellas.
Os mostraré la morada de los pervertidos.
(Corán 7, 145)


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Tú si que eres bajo.
> 
> A Al lah pertenecen los mas excelsos y bellos atributos igual confundas el orgullo, la envidia humana con algo propio de Dios, eso es propio de gente baja como tú, no le pertenece a Dios.
> 
> ...



a que viene el combatir a judíos y cristianos que estaban antes, con las mismas teorías y además originales y además los musulmanes tienen como profeta a Jesus, y supongo que a varios profetas judíos, es todo un sinsentido..


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (14 Ene 2022)

Ciertamente el islam es pagano y quién sabe si cosas peores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Seguimos sura 4, una autentica mina de miseria:



> (78)
> Dondequiera que estéis, incluso si estáis en torres fortificadas, os alcanzará la muerte.
> Si les ocurre algo bueno dicen: Esto viene de Allah, pero si les ocurre algo malo, dicen: Esto viene de ti*.
> Di: Todo viene de Allah. *¿Qué le pasa a esta gente que apenas comprende lo que se les dice*?
> * [Muhammad]



Allah no sabe lo que le pasa a la gente y se lo pregunta a mahoma. Allah es el conclave de demonios de la kaaba por supuesto. Luego tambien dice que todo lo que sucede viene de ellos, cuando el coran en otras partes reconoce que es satan quien corrompe:



> (76)
> Los que creen, combaten en el camino de Allah, y los que se niegan a creer, combaten en el camino del Rebelde.
> ¡Combatid a los aliados del Shaytán! *Ciertamente la trampa del Shaytán es débil.*



Resulta pues que satan es parte de allah


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Endiosamiento de mahoma. Allah no es Dios, no se cometa ese error, no se emple ese termino para referirlo, Allah es un termino creado por un n impostor. En sentido teologico es el conjunto del Consejo de Angeles de la Kaaba (demonios)



> (80)
> Quien obedece al Mensajero está obedeciendo a Allah.
> Y quien le da la espalda... No te hemos enviado a ellos para que seas su guardián.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Nosotros se refiere a los angeles



¿Seguro? También podría ser que "nosotros" no se refiere a alguna pluralidad de ángeles, sino a un solo singular dios, lo que ocurre es que estaríamos ante lo que se conoce como "plural mayestático" Plural mayestático - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por ejemplo, y citando también al mismo Corán:

_«Hemos _creado_ para el infierno muchos yinns_ (1)_ y muchos humanos» _(Corán 7,179). El sujeto de esta oración pienso que es Alá.

_________________________
(1) *yinn*: Los yinns son criaturas invisibles, creadas con la ayuda de la «luz de una llama sutil, de un fuego sin humo», que adoptan diferentes formas y que son capaces de ejercer una influencia sobre el género humano. Habitan en los lugares desiertos, los puntos de agua, los cementerios y los bosques, pero también entre los hombres. Al igual que los humanos, se reproducen, se agrupan en reinos, Estados, tribus, pueblos, y tienen leyes y religiones (Corán 51,56). Contrariamente a los ángeles, pueden desobedecer a Dios y pecar. La fuerza sobrehumana del yinn otorga un poder inmenso a quien, mediante la magia, pacta con él. Se contraen matrimonios entre humanos y yinns. La tradición cristiana no reconoce la existencia de estas criaturas mitológicas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

> (89)
> Quisieran que renegaseis como ellos han renegado y que fueseis iguales. No los toméis como amigos aliados hasta que no hayan emigrado en el camino de Allah.
> *Y si se desentienden, atrapadlos y matadlos donde quiera que los encontréis y no toméis aliado ni auxiliar de entre ellos.*
> 
> ...



Religión de la paz



> (128)
> Y si una mujer teme que su marido incumpla el deber conyugal o la rehuya, no hay falta para ambos si llegan a un acuerdo de reconciliación*. La reconciliación es un bien.
> La codicia está presente en las almas, pero si hacéis el bien y sois temerosos...Es cierto que Allah conoce hasta lo más recóndito de lo que hacéis.
> * [Sobre el descenso de esta aleya, dijo lbn Abbas que Sauda bint Zamah, una de las esposas del Profeta, al que Allah dé Su gracia y paz, temiendo ser divorciada por él, le dijo: "¡Mensajero de Allah! No me divorcies y que mi día sea para Aishah". Y así lo hizo y entonces descendió esta aleya.
> Y sobre esto mismo se ha transmitido en los Sahihayn, de Aishah, que dijo: "Cuando Sauda bint Zamah entró en años, ofreció su día en mi favor."]



Es fascinante como alah se pronuncia sobre los asuntos domesticos del pederasta


> (133)
> Si quiere, ¡hombres!, os suprimirá y traerá a otros; Allah tiene poder sobre todas las cosas.



mas chuleria propia de un mena, Dios no necesita decir que puede aniquilar la creación, Alah necesita decirlo porque tiene un trauma de que no le hacen caso y de tener que convencer de no ser la bosta que todos creer que ser.



> (142)
> Los hipócritas pretenden engañar a Allah, pero es Él quien los engaña. Cuando se disponen a hacer el salat, se levantan perezosos y lo hacen para que los demás los vean. Apenas si se acuerdan de Allah.



Allah el engañador, otro titulo de ese perfido consejo demoniaco usurpador

En fin, por el tono en la sura medinesa, por la confusion que existe entre la voz de mahoma y la de allah, de como incluso aparece allah para tratar asuntos domesticos de mahoma, se evidencia que mahoma a quedado poseso del perfido consejo de la kaaba


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> a que viene el combatir a judíos y cristianos que estaban antes, con las mismas teorías y además originales y además los musulmanes tienen como profeta a Jesus, y supongo que a varios profetas judíos, es todo un sinsentido..



Supongo que vuelves a descontextualizar, según la Yizia o pacto con lis cristianos y judíos, los musulmanes tienen la obligación de POROTEGERLOS. Otra cosa es que traicionen el pacto y conspiren para matar al profeta Muhammad, que es lo que hicieron los judíos de la tribu de Banu Qainuqa y Banu Quraidha aliandose con los politeistas de Meca, entonces se les combate y se les juzga por traición, lo más justo y razonable.

Hay muchos ejemplos de la traición al pacto por parte de cristianos y judíos a parte de decaración de guerra directa por imperios cristianos solo por motivos de religión( dinero, tierras, dominio... más bien, poniendo a Dios como excusa, como los cruzados) como el de Bizancio que declaró la guerra a los primeros musulmanes.

Y para tu información, el gran genocidio de cristianos no vino a manos de los musulmanes, si no de manos de otros cristianos, los católicos que después del concilio de Nicea , condenó como herejes al resto de cristianos y sus Libros. Cálculos benévolos, afirman más de 1,5 millones de cristianos ASESINADOS por la Iglesia católica en los siglos posteriores. ¿ Pica? Seguro que sí, pues a rascar.

Ya os han dicho, panda de ignorantes , que las aleyas que ordenan matar infieles se circunscriben a época de guerra y circunstancias especiales, no en todo momento, estáis manipulando o sois muy imbéciles ( yo creo que ambas). Y creo que voy a empezar a hacer limpieza y mandar al ignore a los más retrasados de vosotros y tú tienes muchos números. Al lah me prohíbe discutir con ignorantes a lis que vuelven una y otra vez a los mismos temas ya contestados ¿ Eres retrasado? Lo pareces.


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2022)

Pero tú te piensas que alguien te toma en serio cuando dices Ala me permite esto o lo otro, estas loco


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Lo del plural mayestatico es una chapuza que implica ignorar la literalidad del coran que está dado en aleyas claras. Pero demosle una oportunidad, hay aleyas que es imposible que puedan atribuirse a Dios, por lo que no hay necesidad de atribuir plural mayestatico lo que es simple plural del consejo de la kaaba (que esta reconocido que son los que trasmiten el coran)

Ya he dicho que no hay aleyas condenando que la mezquita inviolable se encuentre violada de hecho con las deidades que guardaban en su interior. Algo que seria la primera condena que tendrian que hacer y mil veces repetida, pero no hay nada.



> Sura 70
> 
> 
> > (40)Y ¡Juro por el Señor de los orientes y de los occidentes! Que tenemos poder



Lo que veo es que hay una mutacion en mahoma entre el coran de la meca y el coran de medina, despues de que fuera expulsado de la meca. En el coran de la meca ese consejo esta presente y abunda el uso del plural y la tercera persona para referirse a allah, que es el consejo mismo, pero en el coran de medina esta directamente poseido por allah y esa pluridad se pierde.

Allah es algo asi como "somos legión" que le contesta el poseso a Jesucristo 




noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Seguro? También podría ser que "nosotros" no se refiere a alguna pluralidad de ángeles, sino a un solo singular dios, lo que ocurre es que estaríamos ante lo que se conoce como "plural mayestático" Plural mayestático - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Por ejemplo, y citando también al mismo Corán:
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

En la aleya lo deja bien claro*:" una exhortación para todo y una explicación de todo."*

Obviamente su Ley y enseñanzas sobre Dios, anuncios, advertencias, aclaraciones, correcciones a lo manipulado por el hombre, recuerdo de comunidades anteriores, de sus profetas...en esencia lo que hace el Corán y los Libros revelados anteriores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Este señor tiene unos videos muy didacticos sobre el islam





Se lo toma a risa porque no hay otra forma de tomarse en serio esa bosta


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Se explicaba en todos los Libros revelados incluido el Corán. Solo que anteriores al Corán el hombre los tergiversó, manipuló, añadió y borró a conveniencia.

La Torá se reveló a Moisés, los Salmos a David, el evangelio a Jesús...y otros libros anteriores a otros profetas mensajeros (313) hubo otros profetas no mensajeros, que no recibieron Libros revelados, pero sí inspiración de Dios cerca de 144.000 profetas enviados a la humanidad, creo recordar. 

La Biblia es un compendio de partes de libros revelados antes que el Corán, Torá, salmos, evangelio, otros libros revelados anteriormente...y de hombres inspirados y de añadidos y omisiones de eso Libros y hombres inspirados. Hay parte de verdad en la Biblia, pero gran parte de añadidos y mentiras: evidentes calumnias a los profetas, atribución a Dios de defectos o incapacidades... vamos manifiestas incredulidades. 
Los hombres han alterado los Libros revelados anteriores al Corán y la inspiración de hombres escogidos por Dios.


----------



## Ortegal (14 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Supongo que vuelves a descontextualizar, según la Yizia o pacto con lis cristianos y judíos, los musulmanes tienen la obligación de POROTEGERLOS. Otra cosa es que traicionen el pacto y conspiren para matar al profeta Muhammad, que es lo que hicieron los judíos de la tribu de Banu Qainuqa y Banu Quraidha aliandose con los politeistas de Meca, entonces se les combate y se les juzga por traición, lo más justo y razonable.
> 
> Hay muchos ejemplos de la traición al pacto por parte de cristianos y judíos a parte de decaración de guerra directa por imperios cristianos solo por motivos de religión( dinero, tierras, dominio... más bien, poniendo a Dios como excusa, como los cruzados) como el de Bizancio que declaró la guerra a los primeros musulmanes.
> 
> ...



Eres un mentiroso el Islam se expandió por la espada,a los musulmanes no los echaban a los leones, ah por cierto primero fue el talmud la ley judaica, luego la Biblia cristiana y luego el Corán, eso que todo era Islam no te lo crees ni tú, antes que los musulmanes peregrinaban a la Kaaba, las tribus paganas ya peregrinaban al mismo sitio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Una prueba clara de que el coran descansa directamente sobre el culto ya establecido en la kaaba es que jamas critica el uso que se le esta dando; que este alvergando 360 demonios, sino que la llama mezquita inviolable e insta a los suyos a ir alli en peregrinacion cuando ese es el estado de las cosas. Es mas critica a los mecanos porque ya no les dejan ir alli. Nunca dice que la kaaba a sido profanada por un culto impropio.

Es otra clara evidencia de que el mapa teologico que se constituye con la lectura del coran es que esos 360 demonios organizados en Consejo revelan el coran a mahoma. Y que Allah es el conjunto de todos ellos que se pronuncia atraves de un portavoz:


_5 Jesús y sus seguidores llegaron a la otra orilla del lago, a la región de los gerasenos[a]. 2 Apenas salió Jesús de la barca, llegó a recibirlo un hombre que tenía un espíritu maligno. Venía de las tumbas, 3 donde vivía. Ni siquiera con cadenas lo podían sujetar. 4 Varias veces le habían encadenado las manos y le habían puesto hierros en los pies, pero el hombre rompía las cadenas y destrozaba los hierros. Nadie podía controlarlo. 5 Vagaba por las colinas y las cuevas de día y de noche, siempre gritando y cortándose con piedras.

6 Cuando el hombre vio a Jesús a lo lejos, fue a él corriendo, se postró ante él 7 y gritando muy fuerte le dijo:

—¿Qué quieres de mí, Jesús, Hijo del Dios Altísimo? En el nombre de Dios, te suplico que no me atormentes.

8 El hombre gritaba así porque Jesús le había dicho: «¡Espíritu maligno, sal de ese hombre!»

*9 Después Jesús le preguntó:*_

*—¿Cuál es tu nombre?

Él contestó:*

_*—Mi nombre es Legión[b] porque somos muchos.*_

Allah no puede ser nunca tomado por Dios, es una blasfemia eso. Allah es el equivalente a LEGION de la kaaba. Esta es la interpretacion que dota de coherencia a todos esos plurales mayestaticos, que si el consejo de angeles ect. Cuando mahoma es expulsado de la meca, queda poseido por esa LEGION, y ya en la sura de medina se ve claramente que Allah y Mahoma estan confundidos y que creer a Mahoma es creer a Allah, que Allah se pronuncia sobre los aspectos domesticos de mahoma. Esto es porque a quedado poseido personalmente por LEGION es decir Allah

Que nadie asocie con Dios lo que es Allah, pues Allah es LEGION




Ortegal dijo:


> Eres un mentiroso el Islam se expandió por la espada,a los musulmanes no los echaban a los leones, ah por cierto primero fue el talmud la ley judaica, luego la Biblia cristiana y luego el Corán, eso que todo era Islam no te lo crees ni tú, antes que los musulmanes peregrinaban a la Kaaba, las tribus paganas ya peregrinaban al mismo sitio.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Eres un mentiroso el Islam se expandió por la espada,a los musulmanes no los echaban a los leones, ah por cierto primero fue el talmud la ley judaica, luego la Biblia cristiana y luego el Corán, eso que todo era Islam no te lo crees ni tú, antes que los musulmanes peregrinaban a la Kaaba, las tribus paganas ya peregrinaban al mismo sitio.



El único mentiroso aquí eres tú a parte de un ignorante, nunca he negado el componente de la guerra en el islam, pero desde luego no las falsedades que verteis y calumnias sobre el islam y matar a los infiel.
Islam significa sumisión y todos los profetas se han sometido a Dios, en esencia la revelación de Dios es la misma tanto la que recibieron los profetas anteriores al judaísmo, Adam, Abraham , Noé...como los del judaísmo, como la recibida por Muhammad.

Claro que las tribus paganas peregrinaban a la Kaaba y también los primeros judíos, Isaac era hermano de Ismael, ambos hijos de Abraham. Viene hasta en la Biblia y dejaron de peregrinar cuando se instauró el politeísmo en Meca, que no desapareció hasta la venida de Muhammad y el Islam, cuando desalojaron a los ídolos instalados por los politeistas en la Meca tras la conquista a mano de los musulmanes de la ciudad y restauraron la peregrinación como rito de adoración al Dios Único.

Como Bonus track te informaré que el gran genocidio cristiano a mano de otros cristianos, los católicos, se vió drásticamente reducido gracias a los musulmanes en todas las regiones que se instaló el islam como gobierno. Basta como ejemplo Al Andalus. Los católicos trinitarios habían hecho bastante " limpieza" de cristianos unitarios en sus regiones, cuando llegaron los musulmanes eso se acabó, brindando protección a los pocos reductos unitarios restantes. 

No solo frenaron el genocidio católico en Al Andalus, si no que también acabaron con el genocidio puesto en marcha contra los judíos. A la llegada de los musulmanes a la península anularon la politica de genocidio de los reyes visigodos contra los judíos, que estaban literalmente a una generación de desaparecer como pueblo y como religión. Los visigodos habían decretado en España la pena de muerte para todos aquellos que judaizaran en secreto y no fueran cristianos, se había decretado la expropiación total de sus bienes de los judíos en la generación anterior y la retirada de la patria potestad de todos los hijos de judíos que serían asignados a familias cristianas, católicas claro, para ser aleccionados en el cristianismo, Romano claro.

Pura verdad histórica incuestionable, aunque el hombre se empeñe en borrar la verdad de Dios y de la historia, Dios lo ha impedido. ¿ Pica eh? Pues sigue rascando.

Y a la próxima gilipollez que escribas, te meto directo en el ignore, no te molestes ni en escribirla, porque no la leeré, te meto en el ignore y tira.

Ala ignorante, que te den mucho.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

A ver, si coges el Corán que es el último Libro revelado y protegido por Dios a diferencia de los anteriores, lo que lo contradiga no es verdad, lo que lo confirme es verdad y hay cosas de las que no se sabe si son verdad o mentira, por eso no se ha de tomar como fuente de conocimiento los Libros anteriores ¿ Para qué si tienes la Última revelación, guía para el creyente?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Más mahoma en full retard, descripcion del asesinato de Abel:

Sura 5



> (27)
> Y cuéntales la verdad de la historia de los dos hijos de Adam, cuando ofrecieron un sacrificio y le fue aceptado a uno pero al otro no.
> Dijo: ¡Te mataré!
> Contestó: Allah sólo acepta de los que Le temen.
> ...



100% halal



> (38)
> Al ladrón y a la ladrona cortadles la mano en pago por lo que hicieron. Escarmiento de Allah; Allah es Poderoso y Sabio.



Aqui LEGION santificando la kaaba, por aquel entonces para todo el mundo tenido por hogar de los 360 demonios



> (97)
> Allah ha instituido la Ka´ba, la Casa Inviolable, como un pilar para los hombres, así como los meses inviolables, las ofrendas y las guirnaldas. Esto es para que sepáis que Allah conoce lo que hay en los cielos y en la tierra y que Allah es Conocedor de todas las cosas.



Ni triste mencion a que su estado actual pudiera ser de impureza. Ahora hablando de la eucaristia:



> (111)
> Y cuando inspiré a los apóstoles a que creyeran en Mí y en Mi mensajero, dijeron: Creemos y atestiguamos que estamos sometidos.
> (112)
> Y cuando dijeron los apóstoles: ¡Isa, hijo de Maryam!
> ...



Anacronismo utilizado para que Jesus se pronuncie sobre una cuestion que solo se suscita segun el coran a posteriori. Esto es la infecta chapuza de un pederasta ni mas ni menos.

La proxima es la sura 8

*8. SURA DE LOS BOTINES DE GUERRA*
*En el nombre de Allah, el Misericordioso, el Compasivo.

Promete*


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ene 2022)

No se trata de un concepto intelectual o de una acumulación de preceptos o de conocimientos, por más espirituales y piadosos que estos puedan parecer. "¿Qué es la verdad?", pregunta Pilatos a Jesús. Jesús responde con el silencio porque la verdad no es un ruido en la boca. El necio de Pilatos pregunta por la verdad, cuando la tiene delante mismo, pero es incapaz de reconocerla.
Se trata de una relación con Jesús, vencedor de la muerte, para vida eterna.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (14 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver, el islam, como el judaísmo, es una secta SATÁNICA. Esta gente adora demonios y a Lucifer. Sólo con leer el libro te das cuenta. El dios que nombran es Lucifer, simbolizado por la noche, la luna y las estrellas (al contrario de Jesús, que es LUZ y SOL, día). Y los ángeles de los que habla el Corán son los caídos.

Por esa razón no se deja leer el Corán a las personas normales en los países islámicos. Deben confiar en las mentiras que les cuentan oralmente los sacerdotes suyos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Hay que creerse lo que dice Muhammad y lo que dice el Corán en el reconocimiento personal indubitable de que al leer u oír el Corán uno reconoce que sólo puede venir de Dios.

Tu cree en quien te dé la gana y lo que te dé la gana. Tú cree en un Libro que insulta a los profetas y asocia a Dios: defectos, incapacidades, un hijo... si crees que eso puede venir de Dios allá tú, según mi razonamiento obviamente eso es imposible.

Sólo puede negar y no reconocer la revelación alguien injusto y sin intelecto. Sigue en tu evidente extravío si es lo que te complace que yo no lo haré. Que Dios te guíe


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (14 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el islam, como el judaísmo, es una secta SATÁNICA. Esta gente adora demonios y a Lucifer. Sólo con leer el libro te das cuenta. El dios que nombran es Lucifer, simbolizado por la noche, la luna y las estrellas (al contrario de Jesús, que es LUZ y SOL, día). Y los ángeles de los que habla el Corán son los caídos.
> 
> Por esa razón no se deja leer el Corán a las personas normales en los países islámicos. Deben confiar en las mentiras que les cuentan oralmente los sacerdotes suyos.



Sarta de estupideces. Solo adoramos a Dios. El Dios que adoramos es el Único, el Dios de Adán, de Abraham, de Moisés, de Jesús, el de Muhammad, el mismo y Único Dios de todos los profetas.

En el Corán se menciona a Iblis el demonio que Dios expulsó del paraíso por orgulloso y rebelde; como un genio, no un ángel, el padre de todos los demonios.

Los Ángeles mencionados en el Corán, entre ellos Gabriel, son seres creados de luz en gran número y obedientes grandes creyentes en Dios, incapaces de rebelarse contra Dios y elegidos para alabar a Dios, transmitir el mensaje, ayudar a los creyentes...la paz con todos ellos.

Yibril ( Gabriel) encargado de transmitir la revelación de Dios a Sus profetas...

Existe por ejemplo Israfil el encargado de hacer sonar el cuerno tras el que resucitarán los cuerpos para acudir al Gran Juicio de Dios.

Existe Azrael, el ángel de la muerte, el encargado de coger las almas de las personas el momento de su muerte.

Existen 2 ángeles escribas asignados a cada hombre uno registra las acciones buenas y el otro las malas en el registro de las obras del hombre.

Existen ángeles del castigo, encargados por Dios de castigar a los malvados en el infierno...

Tienen varios cometidos asignados por Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ene 2022)

Los musulmanes adoran a la infestación demoniaca LEGION-KAABA-ALLAH y al pederasta que fue su receptaculo y heraldo al mundo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Este señor tiene unos videos muy didacticos sobre el islam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buenos los vídeos. Explican también su necesidad de recurrir a las amenazas y la violencia.
Como religión, es absolutamente ridícula. Lo único salvable es, obviamente, lo que coge del Cristianismo y del Judaísmo. Lo demás es lo que puede esperarse de un señor de la guerra en la Arabia del siglo VI


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2022)

satanismo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Me pregunto si sería posible identificar al demonio que habló a Mahoma. Un tema complicado, si ya con los ángeles no se sabe mucho...Gabriel, Rafael, Miguel...Asmodeo es un demonio que sale en Tobit, Iblis es el nombre del demonio en el Corán. Fortea tiene una demonología, pero no sé si ese libro merecerá la pena o será una temática fácil para vender libros...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2022)

Hay que decir que Mahoma participó de la restauracion de la kaaba cuando aquello estaba dedicado al culto de los 360 demonios

_Mahoma participó en la reconstrucción de la Kaaba después de que su estructura resultara dañada por las inundaciones alrededor del año 600. La Sirat Rasūl Allāh de Ibn Ishaq, una de las biografías de Mahoma, describe a Mahoma resolviendo una disputa entre los clanes de La Meca sobre qué clan debía colocar la Piedra Negra en su lugar. Según la biografía de Ishaq, la solución de Mahoma fue que todos los ancianos de los clanes levantaran la piedra angular sobre un manto, tras lo cual Mahoma colocó la piedra en su lugar definitivo con sus propias manos.2627Ibn Ishaq afirma que la madera para la reconstrucción de la Kaaba procedía de un barco griego que había naufragado en la costa del Mar Rojo, en Shu'aybah, y que el trabajo lo realizó un carpintero copto llamado Baqum.28 Se dice que el Isra' de Mahoma lo llevó desde la Kaaba hasta la Masyid al-Aqsa y desde allí al cielo._

Existe un demonio preislamico que se llama ALLAH-TAALA





__





Allah-Taala - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Es bastante probable que se refiera al propio HUBAL. El demonio principal de la kaaba era HUBAl, dios lunar; la luna es el símbolo del islam y el ramadan esta vinculado a la fase lunar; se inicia con la aparición de una nueva luna creciente. No creo que sean casualidades.

La religion preislamica asociaba varias hijas a HUBAL;






Hubal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_En ese momento, Hubal, como dios lunar, dios de la ciudad y de la familia y Señor de la Casa (Kaaba) era el de más alto rango de los 360 ídolos venerados en el santuario. Junto a él, se adoraba principalmente a la diosa del sol (al-Lat), a la diosa Venus (al-Uzza) y a la diosa Manat (del destino), a las que se consideraban hijas de Allah-Taala, el dios supremo._

Recuerdo haber leido a mahoma protestar por que se asociaran HIJAS a Allah, pero no encuentro la Aleya ahora mismo. Antropologicamente es evidente que Mahoma no rompe con la tradicion de la kaaba, sino que reforma la idea de ALLAH-Taala o HUBAL para hacerlo equivalente a Dios. No haciendo una ruptura del panteon completo de la kaaba, por eso nunca lo critica. Sino que introduce las modificaciones que oiria a los judios.







HUBAL frente a sus 3 hijas




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me pregunto si sería posible identificar al demonio que habló a Mahoma. Un tema complicado, si ya con los ángeles no se sabe mucho...Gabriel, Rafael, Miguel...Asmodeo es un demonio que sale en Tobit, Iblis es el nombre del demonio en el Corán. Fortea tiene una demonología, pero no sé si ese libro merecerá la pena o será una temática fácil para vender libros...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2022)

Encontré la aleya en donde queda claro la identidad de allah con un demonio antiguo.

Coran 53



> (19)
> *¿Qué opinión os merecen al-Lata y al-Uzza,*
> 
> (20)
> ...



Esta claro entonces que Mahoma protesta por que atribuyan hijas a HUBAL, que era a quien le asociaban 3 hijas. Por tanto HUBAL=ALLAH.

_En ese momento, Hubal, como dios lunar, dios de la ciudad y de la familia y Señor de la Casa (Kaaba) era el de más alto rango de los 360 ídolos venerados en el santuario. *Junto a él, se adoraba principalmente a la diosa del sol (al-Lat), a la diosa Venus (al-Uzza) y a la diosa Manat (del destino), a las que se consideraban hijas de Allah-Taala, el dios supremo.*_

The three daughters of the Semitic god, Hubal. From left to right: Al-Uzza, Al-Lat and Menat formed a holy trinity in Ancient Arabia. They were widely worshipped: from Nabatean Petra in the North to the legendary Kingdoms of Arabia Felix in the South, including Saba, the Biblical Sheba; as far east as Mesopotamia and Persia.






Parece no obstante que los arabes distinguían entre hubal y baal. Pues en la sura 37.125 protesta contra baal diciendo que no es el mejor de los creadores.



> (125)
> ¿Invocáis a Baal abandonando al mejor de los creadores?



Estamos pues frente a un demonio antiguo, un usurpador, notorio por sus blasfemas palabras y por los estandartes que enarbola. Las pruebas de que se trata de HUBAL son claras;

_maohoma denuncia que se le asocien 3 hijas
_el islam preserva la simbologia lunar y el ramadan como festividad vinculada al crecimiento de la luna.

Que luego los islamicos destruyeran las estatuillas se deberia a una acto de iconoclastia, semejante a la iconoclastia protestante.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

Quien quiera profundizar en el genocidio histórico de la Iglesia Católica contra los cristianos " no católicos" claro, dejo link a este libro. ( Se puede descargar en PDF o leerlo en la misma web sin necesidad de descarga)









[PDF] Historia del Genocidio de los Musulmanes, Cristianos Unitarios y - Free Download PDF


Download Historia del Genocidio de los Musulmanes, Cristianos Unitarios y...




nanopdf.com


----------



## BGA (15 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Quien quiera profundizar en el genocidio histórico de la Iglesia Católica contra los cristianos " no católicos" claro, dejo link a este libro. ( Se puede descargar en PDF o leerlo en la misma web sin necesidad de descarga)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la introducción:


_"En las últimas décadas, España ha entrado en un acelerado proceso de liberalización, retomando una
corriente de aceptación de la diversidad y respeto por el ser humano, aplastada en diversas épocas
por fuerzas obscurantistas y represivas. Así, al amparo de las formas democráticas la sociedad
española, ha ido mostrando sus mil rostros, sus inclinaciones plurales, sus variados grupos con
diferentes formas de vivir y pensar.
Si bien es cierto que el escenario actual parece naufragar en un pragmatismo e individualismo
exacerbados, no es menos cierto que muchas fuerzas confluyen en sus esfuerzos por fomentar una
conciencia comunitaria que asiente nuestra estancia en el mundo sobre principios de respeto y
tolerancia."_

En serio, el oportunismo musulmán resulta estremecedor. A los musulmanes no se les persiguió en España por su condición de musulmanes sino por su alianza con los berberiscos en sus saqueos a la costa levantina española Rebelión de las Alpujarras). A los judíos no se les persiguió por ser judíos, de hecho vivían en las juderías, abundantes en toda la geografía española. Se persiguió a los falso conversos por judaizar la doctrina católica. 

Entrañable también que mencione a los judíos, que en este caso son sus aliados testimoniales en su lucha contra el "oscurantismo español". No hay más oscurantismo religioso que en los países de raigambre musulmana y si no pregunte cuántos y desde cuando han permitido la proliferación del cristianismo en sus territorios.

Como entrañable que menciones a las sectas derivadas del catolicismo, como si no se persigue, a día de hoy, las sectas musulmanas en los países en los que domina cualquiera de ellas.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> De la introducción:
> 
> 
> _"En las últimas décadas, España ha entrado en un acelerado proceso de liberalización, retomando una
> ...



De toda la vida Oyja yo he visto muchas iglesias y Sinagogas en Marruecos, así como cementerios judíos, abundan también estos edificios y comunidades en muchos países musulmanes, Túnez ,Turquía...hasta en Irán hay una gran comunidad de judíos, hace unos años salían abrazándose con Ahmadineyad y haciendo una declaración conjunta contra los judíos malos sionistas del gobierno de Israel. Y es así desde hace muchos siglos

¿Por qué te crees que hasta hace poco no había mezquitas, sinagogas, cementerios en España? Por que desde la expulsión y genocidio católico contra judíos y musulmanes no se ha tolerado nada de eso.

Oyja es usté un ignorante. Lea libros y no vea tanto la tele.


----------



## BGA (15 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> De toda la vida Oyja yo he visto muchas iglesias y Sinagogas en Marruecos, así como cementerios judíos, abundan también estos edificios y comunidades en muchos países musulmanes, Túnez ,Turquía...hasta en Irán hay una gran comunidad de judíos, hace unos años salían abrazándose con Ahmadineyad y haciendo una declaración conjunta contra los judíos malos sionistas del gobierno de Israel. Y es así desde hace muchos siglos
> 
> ¿Por qué te crees que hasta hace poco no había mezquitas, sinagogas, cementerios en España? Por que desde la expulsión y genocidio católico contra judíos y musulmanes no se ha tolerado nada de eso.
> 
> Oyja es usté un ignorante. Lea libros y no vea tanto la tele.



La entrada de ese libro es una aberración histórica e interesada que libera de toda responsabilidad a la persecución efectiva por religión y RAZA en el resto del continente Europeo. Las mayores masacres contra la libertad religiosa en Europa no las hizo España, sino esos países protestantes que ahora quiere convertir en aliados en su pretensión de recuperar Al-Andalus. Como no llegasteis hasta allí y Francia de hecho tuvo el impudor de aliarse con vosotros contra la Católica España, no tenéis deudas pendientes con los países protestantes.. de momento.

¿Sabe del destrozo de patrimonio cristiano a manos del Islam cuando invadieron la Península Ibérica? ¿Conoce los impuestos que se cobraba el Islam como pago a su "tolerancia" religiosa? ¿Qué razón hay en no respetar la cabeza descubierta de las mujeres occidentales cuando visitan algunos países musulmanes que no son precisamente insignificantes como fundamentos del Islam en el mundo? 

No me venga con que he leído o dejado de leer porque me aburre. El Islam es taimado en tanto se hace con el poder y luego persigue o saca beneficio de la fidelidad religiosa de otros fieles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2022)

Ellos pueden blasfemar tranquilamente en occidente diciendo publicamente que Jesus es musulman, es decir que el Señor es un mero profeta del demonio antiguo Hubal. Pero en sus paises han exterminado a judios y cristianos. No le veo la menor lógica a que esto se permita.

No se a vosotros pero a mi me se me revuelven las tripas cuando oigo asociar a ese demonio llamado Allah-Hubal con el Santisimo y cuando dice esa pverca legion que Jesus es musulman. NO se como esas cosas se ven simpaticas.



BGA dijo:


> De la introducción:
> 
> 
> _"En las últimas décadas, España ha entrado en un acelerado proceso de liberalización, retomando una
> ...


----------



## BGA (15 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ellos pueden blasfemar tranquilamente en occidente diciendo publicamente que Jesus es musulman, es decir que el Señor es un mero profeta del demonio antiguo Hubal. Pero en sus paises han exterminado a judios y cristianos. No le veo la menor lógica a que esto se permita.
> 
> No se a vosotros pero a mi me se me revuelven las tripas cuando oigo asociar a ese demonio llamado Allah-Hubal quedar asociado al Santisimo y cuando dicen esa pverca legion que Jesus es musulman. NO se como esas cosas se ven simpaticas.



No llego tan lejos por simple ignorancia pero atufa todo este bombardeo que hace bueno lo que no sea católico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2022)

He leido varias veces como que tiene un efecto reconfortador que los seguidores de Hubal, el demonio antiguo, reconozcan a Jesus como profeta, lo cual es una blasfemia sobre Jesús, que es el Cristo e Hijo de Dios. Mejor no lo tuvieran por nada asi no levantarian blasfemias sobre su nombre, puesto bajo la bota de Hubal, desfigurado por completo el Evangelio, al servicio de la confusion y perdicion de las Almas. Mejor no se adornara esa perfida religion y su demoniaca doctrina de los que son Santos.



BGA dijo:


> No llego tan lejos por simple ignorancia pero atufa todo este bombardeo que hace bueno lo que no sea católico.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> La entrada de ese libro es una aberración histórica e interesada que libera de toda responsabilidad a la persecución efectiva por religión y RAZA en el resto del continente Europeo. Las mayores masacres contra la libertad religiosa en Europa no las hizo España, sino esos países protestantes que ahora quiere convertir en aliados en su pretensión de recuperar Al-Andalus. Como no llegasteis hasta allí y Francia de hecho tuvo el impudor de aliarse con vosotros contra la Católica España, no tenéis deudas pendientes con los países protestantes.. de momento.
> 
> ¿Sabe del destrozo de patrimonio cristiano a manos del Islam cuando invadieron la Península Ibérica? ¿Conoce los impuestos que se cobraba el Islam como pago a su "tolerancia" religiosa? ¿Qué razón hay en no respetar la cabeza descubierta de las mujeres occidentales cuando visitan algunos países musulmanes que no son precisamente insignificantes como fundamentos del Islam en el mundo?
> 
> No me venga con que he leído o dejado de leer porque me aburre. El Islam es taimado en tanto se hace con el poder y luego persigue o saca beneficio de la fidelidad religiosa de otros fieles.



Tú si que eres una aberración, para persecución la de la Iglesia católica que no le bastó con el genocidio judío e islámico en España y otras partes del mundo ( cruzadas, invasión cristiana, aún duran no se han acabado) si no que se cepilló a cerca de 2 millones de cristianos herejes, no católicos. Cuando el Califa otomano ofreció refugio en sus dominios a los musulmanes y judíos tras la expulsión católica de la península dijo algo como : "Qué gran noticia, viene a nosotros lo mejor de Isbania", o algo así, pero como sabes mucho de historia, lo sabrás mejor que yo. Y que digo yo que tras el saqueo y expropiación de todos sus bienes y posesiones a los cristianos " herejes" durante siglos igual a la Iglesia le bastaba, pero no, nunca se sacia, ni de oro ni de sangre. Si es verdad lo que dice el libro del Apocalipsis, sin duda "la gran ramera que no se sacia con la sangre de los mártires" por fuerza no puede ser otra que la Iglesia católica. Aunque los políticos de los estados modernos también son como putas vendidas, que tampoco parecen saciarse, ni de oro, ni de sangre ( cruzadas modernas Irak, Siria...)

El islam cobra impuestos a cristianos, judíos y MUSULMANES y rondan entre el 2-5 % creo recordar, vamos una miseria y solo a los ricos no a los pobres. Tu Estado y la Iglesia en su época se los cobraba a TODO el mundo y hasta un 21% de IVA ricos y pobres, da igual. Demencial.

Otra trola la del destrozo del patrimonio, para destrozo el de los cristianos, ha quedado solo la Alhambra y poco más. Si te refieres al destrozo de los Budas de los Talibanes o lo del ISIS en Siria e Irak, esos grupos terroristas son producto de la OTAN y la banca sionista, que después de venderles las obras de arte transportables, dinamitaron lo que no podían vender, ese es un producto vuestro, si esos edificios y patrimonio de la humanidad seguían en pie hasta entonces, es porque los musulmanes antes ni les habían puesto la mano encima.


Bla bla bla , palabrería... eres un ignorante que va camino del ignore.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Aún no he leído esto último aquí escrito, pero es que esto de la (ahora evidente) naturaleza satánica del Islam es de esas cosas que hacen click y todo encaja...(perdón por el tocho)

Sabemos que el mundo fue creado por Dios y es algo bueno, pero ha sido corrompido y lo que Dios tenía pensado para el hombre se ha visto alterado. Jesucristo habla del Diablo como "príncipe de este mundo" (Juan 12,31), y lo que vemos como el Paraíso en el Islam no es más que la proyección de los placeres terrenales. Nada de visión beatífica, nada trascendental, más de lo mismo. Lo ideal para seducir hombres básicos y sensuales y apartarlos de la búsqueda de Dios, además de enrolarlos en una guerra perpetua contra el resto del mundo para someterlo a esta misma esclavitud demoníaca.

Además, está la violencia clara contra aquel que se quiera salir. Jesucristo libera, el Diablo esclaviza. El que entra en el Islam no puede abandonarlo, los otros seguidores tienen permiso para matarlo. Pasas a ser un esclavo, de Alá y de, claro, su profeta...esclavo de sus propias pasiones. 
Es muy gracioso en los vídeos que puso El Ariki Mau como se le presenta a Mahoma la mujer de su hijo adoptivo, ligerita de ropa. Mahoma hace que se divorcie para casarse con ella y como aun así es escandaloso que se case con la mujer de su hijo adoptivo, abole la adopción en el Islam. La tipa no era tonta y le hizo una buena liana, sólo tenía que enseñarle la mercancía al buen profeta, que debía perder el norte por un buen par de tetas. No hay nada más fácil para una mujer que mangonear a un hombre mediante el sexo, lo vemos todos los días. Me da que Aisha acabó mandando bastante más de lo que pueda parecer. Hasta metieron mano en la redacción del Corán...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Aquí el libro de Fortea, no parece gran cosa.



https://www.liturgiacatolica.org/pdf/Summa_daemoniaca.pdf


----------



## BGA (15 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Tú si que eres una aberración, para persecución la de la Iglesia católica que no le bastó con el genocidio judío e islámico en España y otras partes del mundo ( cruzadas, invasión cristiana, aún duran no se han acabado) si no que se cepilló a cerca de 2 millones de cristianos herejes, no católicos. Cuando el Califa otomano ofreció refugio en sus dominios a los musulmanes y judíos tras la expulsión católica de la península dijo algo como : "Qué gran noticia, viene a nosotros lo mejor de Isbania", o algo así, pero como sabes mucho de historia, lo sabrás mejor que yo. Y que digo yo que tras el saqueo y expropiación de todos sus bienes y posesiones a los cristianos " herejes" durante siglos igual a la Iglesia le bastaba, pero no, nunca se sacia, ni de oro ni de sangre. Si es verdad lo que dice el libro del Apocalipsis, sin duda "la gran ramera que no se sacia con la sangre de los mártires" por fuerza no puede ser otra que la Iglesia católica. Aunque los políticos de los estados modernos también son como putas vendidas, que tampoco parecen saciarse, ni de oro, ni de sangre ( cruzadas modernas Irak, Siria...)
> 
> El islam cobra impuestos a cristianos, judíos y MUSULMANES y rondan entre el 2-5 % creo recordar, vamos una miseria y solo a los ricos no a los pobres. Tu Estado y la Iglesia en su época se los cobraba a TODO el mundo y hasta un 21% de IVA ricos y pobres, da igual. Demencial.
> 
> ...



¿Genocidio de judíos y musulmanes en España? ¿300 millones de cada o cómo va eso? ¿Quiénes fueron vuestros apóstoles sembrando el terror por todo el norte de África y luego en Hispania, sur de Italia y los Balcanes? ¿En nombre de qué dios actúan los grupos terroristas islámicos que imponen su religión en el África negra? 

Expulsión y genocidio no son lo mismo. Solo por insistir en esa basura ya se ha ganado el cielo del ignore.


----------



## ueee3 (15 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Recopilación no exhaustiva de ineludibles blasfemias que uno se encuentra en la lectura del coran. Otras son eludibles o falsedades que no constituyen blasfemia.
> 
> Sura 95
> 
> ...



Pero eso que dices me parece muy fuerte. ¿Los musulmanes creen en eso? Jamás oí que rezaran a los ángeles ni mención alguna, pensaba que eran incluso más monoteístas que los cristianos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero eso que dices me parece muy fuerte. ¿Los musulmanes creen en eso? Jamás oí que rezaran a los ángeles ni mención alguna, pensaba que eran incluso más monoteístas que los cristianos.



No sé que dice el inútil ese de Lore Lore Maku Maku pq lo tengo ignorados, pero ni caso, es muy ignorante. Solo rezamos al Dios Único


----------



## ueee3 (15 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No sé que dice el inútil ese de Lore Lore Maku Maku pq lo tengo ignorados, pero ni caso, es muy ignorante. Solo rezamos al Dios Único



¿Pero creéis que "los ángeles" crearon al humano? ¿O que los ángeles pueden disponer de vidas humanas a su elección?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Pero creéis que "los ángeles" crearon al humano? ¿O que los ángeles pueden disponer de vidas humanas a su elección?



Dios creó al humano, no los ángeles, los ángeles solo adoran y obedecen a Dios, ninguno se rebela a Dios, el padre de los demonios Iblis al que Dios expulsó del paraíso no era un ángel caído, era un genio. Los genios están hechos de fuego y los ángeles de luz. ¿Qué quieres decir con disponer de vidas humanas a su elección?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Los ángeles son inteligencias puras, no están limitados por lo material. Tienen capacidad de influir sobre los hombres, engañarlos o protegerlos.
Una buena película sobre como actúa el Diablo es "El Monje"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Santo Tomás de Aquino:
_""Si conviene que antes de lo imperfecto en algún género exista lo perfecto, es conveniente que antes de las almas humanas, que entienden mediante los accidentes, existan algunas substancias intelectuales que entiendan las cosas que son en sí inteligibles, y que no reciban su conocimiento a través de los sentidos y, por consiguiente, totalmente separadas de los cuerpos" _(II Cont Gent, cap 91). Esta es la única manera de que no haya solución de continuidad en la escala de los seres, en los cuales vemos una hermosa graduación desde la materia inorgánica hasta el hombre, que por su perfecta organización y por la perfección de sus operaciones, es el microcosmos en el que están reunidos todos los grados de perfecciones de los otros seres.

En el universo se dan el simple ser, la vida vegetativa, la sensitiva y la intelectiva. ¿No habrá, pues, en el mundo un ser creado en el que se dé el ser intelectivo separado de todos los demás, como hay seres en los que sólo se dan algunos de los otros grados? Además, existe cuerpo sin espíritu y cuerpo unido al espíritu; es decir, se da un extremo y un medio. Lógico es que se dé también el otro extremo, o sea, espíritu separado de todo cuerpo. Con razón es necesario poner alguna criatura incorpórea para que el universo sea perfecto."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

"Dios es inmensamente superior a los ángeles; pero si queremos entender algo acerca de Dios, tenemos a mano tres libros para estudiarle: el mundo, en donde reflejó algunas de sus bellezas; las sagradas Escrituras, que inspiró; y nuestro mismo corazón donde vive por la gracia. En cambio, acerca de los ángeles la naturaleza no nos dice nada. Nuestra alma, a la que los Santos Padres han llamado décima jerarquía angélica, nos acerca a los ángeles.

_"Dios ha hecho al hombre poco menor que los ángeles"_ dice el Salmo 8,6. Si añadimos vida al mineral tenemos vida vegetal; si a ésta sentidos, vida animal; a ésta la inteligencia, tenemos al hombre. Pero, cuando llegamos al alma, no encontramos una nueva unidad de perfección que añadir para subir hasta el ángel, porque éste consta de las mismas potencias que aquélla. El ángel tiene, como nosotros, entendimiento y voluntad, pero muy superiores.

Nuestro entendimiento es un mendigo de los sentidos. En cambio el ángel, de un solo golpe intuitivo ve la verdad Y todo lo que ha visto, queda grabado en su memoria de manera indeleble."


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (15 Ene 2022)

Putos cristianos vuestra Biblia me limpío el culo con ella y ni para eso sirve


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> Putos cristianos vuestra Biblia me limpío el culo con ella y ni para eso sirve



Buen reflote, Insha'Allah.

Mantente satánico...


----------



## ueee3 (15 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Dios creó al humano, no los ángeles, los ángeles solo adoran y obedecen a Dios, ninguno se rebela a Dios, el padre de los demonios Iblis al que Dios expulsó del paraíso no era un ángel caído, era un genio. Los genios están hechos de fuego y los ángeles de luz. ¿Qué quieres decir con disponer de vidas humanas a su elección?



Lo mejor sería que desbloquearas al que abre el hilo para verlo por ti mismo y responderle. Te copio el principio del mensaje, yo ni pongo ni quito, a mí no me digas nada del contenido que yo es la primera vez que lo veo. Entiendo que dice que algunas partes del libro son blasfemas (no todo, ni lo esencial):


"
Recopilación no exhaustiva de ineludibles blasfemias que uno se encuentra en la lectura del coran. Otras son eludibles o falsedades que no constituyen blasfemia.

Sura 95

(4) Que en verdad creamos al hombre en la mejor armonía,
(5) y luego lo convertimos en uno de los más bajos.
Nosotros se refiere a los angeles, dado que a Gabriel se le supone el trasmisor del coran y habla en nombre de su propia persona. Esta es la mejor interpretación de estos Plurales empleados. Más los ángeles no crearon al hombre (esta blasfemia es prolifica en el coran), ni los angeles lo echaron a perder(95:5), pues supone un agravio directo a la obra de Dios. Si lo perjudicaron en cambio los demonios."

Sura 92

(6)y crea en la verdad de lo más Hermoso,
(7)le haremos propicia la facilidad.
(8)Pero al que sea tacaño, se considere autosuficiente
(9)y niegue la verdad de lo más Hermoso,
(10)le haremos propicia la dificultad.
(11)Y de nada le servirán sus riquezas cuando haya perecido.
(12)Es cierto que a Nosotros nos corresponde la guía
(13)y que la Última Vida, como la Primera, nos pertenecen.
Marcada blasfemia en (10) pues los ángeles no están para sembrar dificultades, si los demonios. Blasfemia en (13) las vidas solo pertenecen a Dios, no a esos hangeles que lo mismo facilitad que dificultan.

Sura 56

(57)¿No os hemos creado?, ¿por qué entonces no dais fe?
El hombre no ha sido creado por los angeles, sino por Dios mismo. Recurrente blasfemia en el Coran, del que no se dará mas muestra. Toda esta Sura esta repleta de usurpación de trono.

"


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> Putos cristianos vuestra Biblia me limpío el culo con ella y ni para eso sirve



No debes caer en lo mismo que ellos. El islam enseña que no debemos insultar lo que ellos adoran. Teme a Al lah y obedeceLe, Él nos basta como protector


(108)
Y no insultéis a los que ellos, fuera de Allah, invocan; no sea que ellos insulten a Allah por reacción hostil y sin conocimiento. Así es como hemos hecho que a cada comunidad les parecieran buenas sus acciones, luego habrán de volver a su Señor que les hará saber lo que hacían.
Coran 6,108

Debemos usar los argumentos para exponerles la verdad y en el Corán están los más excelsos argumentos. Se les advierte y si no atienden a razón, allá ellos, no tenemos ninguna responsabilidad sobre ellos. Y una vez explicamos y exponemos, no podemos discutir con ignorantes, Al lah prohíbe discutir con ignorantes.

El islam no obliga a nadie a la conversión forzosa, como falsamente se cree en en Occidente ¿ Acaso no es una gran injusticia pretender guiar a quien Al lah ha extraviado? ¿ Acaso no es solo Al lah el que guia?

Otra cosa es que les insultes a ellos si previamente te han insultado, pero no insultes lo que adoran, como hacen ellos


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo mejor sería que desbloquearas al que abre el hilo para verlo por ti mismo y responderle. Te copio el principio del mensaje, yo ni pongo ni quito, a mí no me digas nada del contenido que yo es la primera vez que lo veo. Entiendo que dice que algunas partes del libro son blasfemas (no todo, ni lo esencial):
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Ya he leído sus posts y argumentos anteriores y se los he respondido. En referencia a este post ya se lo expliqué, que busque en google el uso del Nos Mayestático ( Nos) en el Corán y hace referencia a Dios solo, hay cientos de entradas que lo explican. En el Corán como en la Biblia y en otros textos no religiosos, se hace uso frecuente del Nos Mayestático en referencia a una autoridad, en la Biblia y el Corán cuando dice Nos, se refiere a Él solo, no a una pluralidad, ni ángeles ni no ángeles.

Pero este ignorante no sabe lo que es el Nos Mayestatico siquiera y va de exégeta de la Biblia y del Corán.

Lo niega, cuando está más que explicado en esos cientos de entradas de google, jura y perjura que soy un mentiroso y no hace más que insultar al Corán y al islam y dice cosas absurdas e ilógicas sobre esto y sobre la Biblia, el cristianismo...

Le he respondido a muchas de las falsedades y absurdos que sostiene en las últimas páginas de este post, revísalo y verás que le he contestado a esto y muchas más cuestiones pero él erre que erre. Y Dios prohíbe discutir con ignorantes, por eso ha ido al ignore tras mucho discutir con él.

Y va a seguir allí, nada de las milongas que me cuente este ignorante me interesan lo más mínimo.
Te dejo enlace a otro post en el que respondo a sus absurdos y desvaríos




__





El porqué Jesús es Dios.


Dios es un hdlgp (literal), te parte las piernas, te deja minusvalido y luego te dice que te busques la vida. Que bien vendrían un par de piernas, eh.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

(83)
¿Acaso desearéis algo distinto a la Práctica de Adoración aceptada por Allah, cuando todos los que están en los cielos y en la tierra están sometidos a Él, de grado o por fuerza, y a Él tenéis que volver?*
* [En otra lectura: "Y a Él tienen que volver".]

(84)
Di: Creemos en Allah y en lo que se ha hecho descender para nosotros y en lo que se hizo descender sobre Ibrahim, Ismail, Ishaq, Yaqub y las Tribus, así como lo que le fue dado a Musa, a Isa y a los profetas, procedente de su Señor; no excluimos a unos y aceptamos a otros y a Él estamos sometidos.

(85)
*Y quien desee otra práctica de Adoración que no sea el Islam. no le será aceptada y en la Última Vida será de los perdedores.

Corán 3, 83-85*


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Ene 2022)

El profeta Isa (Jesús) la paz con él, estaba sometido ( islam- sumisión) a Al lah ( Dios Único) y llamó a los hombres a someterse a Al lah ( Dios Único).
Los musulmanes al igual que hacía Jesús y el resto de profetas y a diferencia de los cristianos: invocaba la paz al saludar ( salam), se postraba en el suelo en adoración ( salat- rezo) , ayunaba ( asSaum), viene en la Biblia; y no acusaba al resto de profetas de criminales ni atribuía a Dios, defectos o incapacidades como hace la Biblia.

¿ De verdad ese es el camino que quieres? Tú mismo, eres libre de escoger como lo fui yo. Que Dios te guíe


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ene 2022)

_la yihad es solo defensiva, los musulmanes llegaron desde medina hasta poitiers y las puertas de Viena defendiéndose, manteniendo posiciones. Siempre con misioneros, como Tariq que en Guadalete en 711 derroto en debate teologico a los obispos del rey rodrigo_

Conquista musulmana de la península ibérica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
_ Sitio de Barcelona (985) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
Más de 670 millones de no musulmanes masacrados por el islam desde su nacimiento (antropo.es) _







La demoniaca deidad Hubal, usurpadora del trono de Dios para los musulmanes, les permite mentir y engañar, no se les puede tomar en serio, es un error, el hombre que se toma en serio las cosas deja de adorar al demonio y falso dios Allah.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Genocidio de judíos y musulmanes en España? ¿300 millones de cada o cómo va eso? ¿Quiénes fueron vuestros apóstoles sembrando el terror por todo el norte de África y luego en Hispania, sur de Italia y los Balcanes? ¿En nombre de qué dios actúan los grupos terroristas islámicos que imponen su religión en el África negra?
> 
> Expulsión y genocidio no son lo mismo. Solo por insistir en esa basura ya se ha ganado el cielo del ignore.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ene 2022)

No se puede aceptar de ningun modo que el islam es una de las 3 religiones del libro. El islam no es una religion del libro, ¿como va a ser una religion del libro si dice que el libro no es fuente de autoridad pues está completamente manipulado? Eso es decir que no es una religion del libro. Los Cristianos si somos una religion del libro pues aceptamos como revelacion divina el antiguo testamento tal y como es, entendiendo que haya podido sufrir sus contintencias materiales porsupuesto en traducciones. Pero no es como el islam, que lo echa por la borda entero en cuanto no se menciona nada de los cultos de la kaaba que segun ellos instituyo abraham. Esas cosas no son compatibles con ser la religion del libro; es una religion de otro tronco.

Es falso que sea una religión abrahamica, pues las abrahamicas cuentan con el tronco del antiguo testamento.

El islam no es una religion del libro, es una religion que provien de un tronco enraizado en el paganismo, hubal y el culto a la kaaba, que toma elementos de las historias que mahoma oyó a judios y cristianos, y las incorpora a su propio tronco. Es la religion de hubal. No puede transigirse en esto, considerarlos proximos por ser una religion del libro, que no lo es, que es lo que pretenden los adoradores de Hubal-Allah y su impio profeta pues siempre han querido quedar asociados al Trono de Dios cuando ellos provienen de la hez del mundo.

Quien ha leido el blasfemo coran sabe como habla la boca de Allah-Hubal, y sabe que es una gran blasfemia considerar a ese usurpador, esa hez del mundo demoniaco, como sentado en el Trono de Dios. ¿quien esta tan corrompido y perdido de asociar semejante inmundicia de espiritu maligno con el Santisimo?




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Aún no he leído esto último aquí escrito, pero es que esto de la (ahora evidente) naturaleza satánica del Islam es de esas cosas que hacen click y todo encaja...(perdón por el tocho)
> 
> Sabemos que el mundo fue creado por Dios y es algo bueno, pero ha sido corrompido y lo que Dios tenía pensado para el hombre se ha visto alterado. Jesucristo habla del Diablo como "príncipe de este mundo" (Juan 12,31), y lo que vemos como el Paraíso en el Islam no es más que la proyección de los placeres terrenales. Nada de visión beatífica, nada trascendental, más de lo mismo. Lo ideal para seducir hombres básicos y sensuales y apartarlos de la búsqueda de Dios, además de enrolarlos en una guerra perpetua contra el resto del mundo para someterlo a esta misma esclavitud demoníaca.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ene 2022)

(5) Allah es Hubal - evidencia en el Corán | Burbuja.info


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Recopilación no exhaustiva de ineludibles blasfemias que uno se encuentra en la lectura del coran. Otras son eludibles o falsedades que no constituyen blasfemia.
> 
> Sura 95
> 
> ...



Dios ha creado al hombre a Traves de los angeles!!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Angeles manipulando las percepciones del personal para condenarlo al infierno que ellos han creado. Cristalino.
> 
> Sura 18
> 
> ...



Estas me han impactado bastante. Que clase de Dios condena a unos injustamente o altera sus visiones para ponerlos como mal ejemplo?




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es muy gracioso en los vídeos que puso El Ariki Mau como se le presenta a Mahoma la mujer de su hijo adoptivo, ligerita de ropa. Mahoma hace que se divorcie para casarse con ella y como aun así es escandaloso que se case con la mujer de su hijo adoptivo, abole la adopción en el Islam. La tipa no era tonta y le hizo una buena liana, sólo tenía que enseñarle la mercancía al buen profeta, que debía perder el norte por un buen par de tetas. No hay nada más fácil para una mujer que mangonear a un hombre mediante el sexo, lo vemos todos los días. Me da que Aisha acabó mandando bastante más de lo que pueda parecer. Hasta metieron mano en la redacción del Corán...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ene 2022)

Hubal, de cuyo culto eran protectora la tribu quraysh a la que pertenecia mahoma, es un demonio antiguo del tipo pazuzu, baal o moloch, que atraves de mahoma trata de ser asociado con Dios, apropiandose a la ligera y sacrilegamente de hitos del Dios revelado a Israel y culminado en el Evangelio, a modo de fetiches con los cuales engalanarse frente a un mundo nuevo. Pero que no puede evitar por ser un demonio, presentar una fetida teologia, en la cual se dedica despoticamente a condenar y a convertir en incredulos a la gente a placer, a engañarlos y jugar con ellos como marionetas, para después someterlos a los tormentos del fuego.

Es una obra de arriba abajo satanica, que desprovee al hombre de la más minima dignidad. Dignidad que por el Sacrificio del Hijo de Dios en la cruz como hombre y por los hombres, fuimos bendecidos.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Estas me han impactado bastante. Que clase de Dios condena a unos injustamente o altera sus visiones para ponerlos como mal ejemplo?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Estas me han impactado bastante. Que clase de Dios condena a unos injustamente o altera sus visiones para ponerlos como mal ejemplo?



No sé qué milongas te estarán contando el Lore Maku Maku y la loca del cuchillo, porque los tengo ignorados,pero seguramente falsedades y calumnias.

La verdad es que a Dios pertenecen los más bellos Nombres y cualidades y no cabe en Él la injusticia, no es posible en Él.

No sé si te habrán alterado la traducción del Coran estos 2 ignorantes ( el Maku Maku lo hacía, eso o usar una traducción hecha por la Iglesia o un mentiroso supongo) o que juzgan como injusto algo que no son capaces de comprender.

En todo caso te recomiendo que no te creas a este par de ignorantes y mentirosos y busques tus propias fuentes.

Te dejo enlace a una de las que es considerada una de las mejores traducciones del Corán al castellano, no te recomiendo la de ciertos orientalistas occidentales, algunas son vergonzosas, como esos 2 ignorantes.






Traducción de Abdel Ghani Melara







noblecoran.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Ene 2022)

Unos detalles de la vida de Mahoma, sacados de este blog:

- "Como conquistador, Mahoma (que no estaba presente en ninguna batalla, por prescripción del Corán)  se adjudicó 1/5 parte del botín y repartió entre los más pobres las ganancias obtenidas con el rescate de los prisioneros."

- Y lo interesante: parece ser que tuvo 3 hijos varones y cuatro mujeres. Los varones Qasim y Abdullah ,con Jadiya, y con Mariyah (una cristiana copta) tuvo a Ibrahim. Todos los varones murieron en la infancia.

A mi me suena a pacto con Hubal/Moloch. Todo es satánico en la biografía de Mahoma. La vida de todos los varones a cambio de, bueno,...ya sabemos que no le fue mal: riquezas, poder, todas las mujeres que quiso...un ejemplo a seguir, el buen profeta...









La desgracia de ver a todos sus hijos varones morir de niños persiguió a Mahoma durante toda su vida


Se conocen pocos datos fidedignos de la vida del profeta Mahoma que puedan ser interpretados como verdaderos. Su vida transcurrió entre la predicación y liderazgo religioso de sus nuevos correligio…




profesionaljdeabajo.wordpress.com


----------



## hortera (17 Ene 2022)

el islam solo està para joder, lleva mil años sin aportar nada, solo guerras, atraso, machismo, los cristianos aportan, los judíos aportan, los chinos aportan, los moros y los negros no aportan nada, solo están para joder a los demas, que puto asco dan. No tienen ni la clase para ser agradecidos.


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (17 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> el islam solo està para joder, lleva mil años sin aportar nada, solo guerras, atraso, machismo, los cristianos aportan, los judíos aportan, los chinos aportan, los moros y los negros no aportan nada, solo están para joder a los demas, que puto asco dan. No tienen ni la clase para ser agradecidos.



Tu madre aporta mucho doy fe


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (17 Ene 2022)

Pero si el cristianismo es involución jiji 
Judaismo 1 solo Dios 
Cristianismo 3 en 1 parece el Mercadona jiji
Islam 1 solo Dios


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> el islam solo està para joder, lleva mil años sin aportar nada, solo guerras, atraso, machismo, los cristianos aportan, los judíos aportan, los chinos aportan, los moros y los negros no aportan nada, solo están para joder a los demas, que puto asco dan. No tienen ni la clase para ser agradecidos.



Hombre no aportan nada, nadaaa...las multinacionales sionistas del petróleo han sacado un auténtico Potosí en sus esporádicas guerras de saqueo-genocidio :Irak, Siria, Libia...

Supongo que te parecería bien que una coalición de países árabes hiciera guerras ocasionales en Occidente para saquearla. Que se vinieran a España por ejemplo, mataran a casi un millón 
de civiles, arrasara el país hasta los cimientos y robara la producción anual de patatas para varias generaciones. Controlando la producción mundial de patatas se puede ganar mucho, así igual evolucionan.


----------



## hortera (17 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Hombre no aportan nada, nadaaa...las multinacionales sionistas del petróleo han sacado un auténtico Potosí en sus esporádicas guerras de saqueo-genocidio :Irak, Siria, Libia...
> 
> Supongo que te parecería bien que una coalición de países árabes hiciera guerras ocasionales en Occidente para saquearla. Que se vinieran a España por ejemplo, mataran a casi un millón
> de civiles, arrasara el país hasta los cimientos y robara la producción anual de patatas para varias generaciones. Controlando la producción mundial de patatas se puede ganar mucho, así igual evolucionan.



no me refiero a eso, tu sabes bien a lo que me refiero, a crear tecnología, medicinas, progreso, no ir con un turbante por la calle asesinando a gente por ir a una discoteca, lo pillas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ene 2022)

te parece poco aporte a la humanidad el taharrush

Taharrush - The Sickening And Terrifying Arab Rape Game That Is Spreading Across Europe (indiatimes.com) 



hortera dijo:


> no me refiero a eso, tu sabes bien a lo que me refiero, a crear tecnología, medicinas, progreso, no ir con un turbante por la calle asesinando a gente por ir a una discoteca, lo pillas


----------



## hortera (17 Ene 2022)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> Tu madre aporta mucho doy fe



vete para tu país basura


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ene 2022)

SURA 8



> (30)
> Y cuando los que se niegan a creer urdieron contra ti para capturarte, matarte o expulsarte. Ellos maquinaron y Allah también maquinó, pero Allah es el mejor de los que maquinan.



es el mejor maquinando, urdiendo complots.



> (32)
> Y cuando dijeron: ¡Oh Allah! Si esto es la verdad que viene de Ti, haz que nos lluevan piedras del cielo o inflíngenos un doloroso castigo.
> 
> (33)
> Pero Allah no los castigaría mientras tú estuvieras entre ellos ni tampoco tendría por qué castigarlos mientras pidieran perdón.



tristísima escusa ante como le provocaban para que le tiraran piedras.



> (39)
> Y combátelos hasta que no haya más oposición y la práctica de Adoración se dedique por completo a Allah.
> Y si cesan... Es cierto que Allah ve perfectamente lo que hacen.



Nada más que disir. Pasamos a sura 9 en este recorrido por la sura medinesa.



> (30)
> Y dicen los judíos: Uzayr es el hijo de Allah.
> Y dicen los cristianos: El Ungido es el hijo de Allah.
> Eso es lo que dicen con sus bocas repitiendo las palabras de los que anteriormente cayeron en la incredulidad.
> *¡Que Allah los destruya!* ¡Cómo falsean!



Allah pidiendo a Allah que los destruya y no lo hace en el momento? Otra muestra evidente de que el plural mayestático no se sostiene y que en efecto está hablando el consejo de angeles.



> (43)
> *¡Que Allah te disculpe!* ¿Por qué les diste dispensa antes de que se te hiciera claro quiénes eran los sinceros y antes de saber quiénes eran los que mentían?



nuevamente es el consejo de la kaaba quien habla



> (84)
> No reces nunca por ninguno de ellos que haya muerto ni permanezcas en pie ante su tumba, ellos renegaron de Allah y de Su mensajero y murieron fuera de Su obediencia.
> 
> (85)
> Y que ni sus riquezas ni sus hijos te admiren,* Allah sólo quiere castigarlos a través de ellos en esta vida y que sus almas los dejen en estado de incredulidad*.



vengativo con los hijos de los caidos



> (103)
> Exígeles que den dádivas de sus riquezas y con ellos los limpiarás y los purificarás. Y pide por ellos, pues realmente tus oraciones son para ellos una garantía.
> Y Allah es Quien oye y Quien sabe.



Se pasa toda la sura pidiendo dinero para la guerra



> (111)
> Es cierto que Allah les ha comprado a los creyentes sus personas y bienes a cambio de tener el Jardín, combaten en el camino de Allah, matan y mueren.
> Es una promesa verdadera que Él asumió en la Torá, en el Inyil y en el Corán.
> ¿Y quién cumple su pacto mejor que Allah?
> ...



Segun esto supuestamente en el nuevo testamento hay una promesa de que matando determinada gente vas al jardín, son blasfemias una tras otra.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> no me refiero a eso, tu sabes bien a lo que me refiero, a crear tecnología, medicinas, progreso, no ir con un turbante por la calle asesinando a gente por ir a una discoteca, lo pillas





hortera dijo:


> no me refiero a eso, tu sabes bien a lo que me refiero, a crear tecnología, medicinas, progreso, no ir con un turbante por la calle asesinando a gente por ir a una discoteca, lo pillas



Empezaré por responder la más fácil, la del turbante y el terrorista, aunque no niego que a lo largo de la historia y en todo el globo terraqueo siempre ha habido atentados por motivos casi siempre políticos, nacionalistas...te puedo asegurar que los que se han cometido en el nombre de Dios, no se han cometido verdaderamente en el nombre de Dios. No conozco ninguna religión, incluso las que menos me gustan, en las que realmente sea Dios quien ordene matar inocentes de manera indiscriminada, se pone como excusa a Dios, pero no se mata por Dios si no por otros motivos más terrenales.

En el caso del islam, aunque realmente existen motivos fundamentados para defenderse o contemplar la guerra, la ley es muy clara.Queda terminantemente prohibido el asesinato de civiles, mujeres, niños, hombres que no participen en el conflicto,ni curas, monjas, rabinos.. se prohíbe también el uso de técnicas indiscriminadas de violencia en las que pueda resultar muerto o herido un civil ( bombas, fuegos...) , no se puede quemar o destruir viviendas, templos...ni elementos de la naturaleza, árboles, bosques...vamos lo habitual en los saqueos-genocidios de la OTAN actuales.

Tampoco niego que ha habido gobernantes supuestamente " islamicos" que han matado y conquistado en nombre de Dios, cuando Dios no era más que una excusa.Y es precisamente la banca sionista a través de la OTAN los promotores del terrorismo internacional moderno, con la fundación de grupos como Al Qaeda, Isis... cuya lista de víctimas musulmanas multiplica por diez a las víctimas no musulmanas, lamentables tanto unas como otras.

Ahora quizás la más difícil de responder...aunque de tecnología y medicinas tampoco es que España vaya muy allá y Pakistan hace medio siglo que desarrolló la bomba atómica... ¿Por qué están tan atrasados esos países.?No lo niego, responde a varios motivos y no siento decepcionarte pero la religión del islam de nuevo, tampoco tiene nada que ver.

En el mundo oriental durante varios siglos y desde el nacimiento del islam se acopió todo el saber científico existente del pasado ( griegos, chinos,indios...) y se avanzó en el conocimiento científico multidisciplinar en campos como la matemática, óptica,fisica, química ( alquimia), astronomía, navegación... y se descubrieron muchos inventos vigentes aún, de hecho se afirma que la base de la ciencia moderna es gracias a esa inmensa labor. Si eso fue posible es gracias al fundamento religioso del islam que ordena buscar el conocimiento, dijo el pofeta la paz con él: " Buscad el conocimiento aunque sea en China".

En cambio si Occidente durante ese tiempo estaba sumida en la oscuridad a nivel científico y tecnológico, era también por motivos religiosos, la Iglesia perseguía el conocimiento científico que decían contradecía su Libro la Biblia y sus paradogmas y en honor a la verdad ciencia y religión no son incompatibles, eso era lo que decía la Iglesia que es lo que Dios quería, pero Dios nunca quiso la ignorancia, si no el conocimiento, otro ejemplo de la mención de Dios en vano. Aunque aún con ciertas cortapisas, es cierto que Europa a partir del Renacimiento empezó a dar un salto cualitativo. Como se ve, Dios no tiene nada que ver con el freno al progreso o al conocimiento, ni en Oriente ni occidente, nunca.
Volviendo a ¿por qué ciertos paises musulmanes, africanos, asiaticos..., están como están?, también habría que matizar, hubiera preferido nacer en sitios como Dubai, Qatar, Emiratos, Kuwait... países desde cierta perspectiva muy modernos si los comparas con España, en la que sus ciudadanos podría decirse que tienen la vida arreglada y casi regalada con un alto poder adquisitivo.. Hasta en la Libia de Gadafi, se regalaba una casa a los recien casados y una dotación de varias decenas de miles de dolares, amén de subvenciones totales y becas completas por número de hijos, para estudiar en el extranjero, montar negocios...

Para mí, esa eso es libertad y progreso, tener cubierta mi sanidad, mi vivienda, mi educación, un alto poder adquisitivo... aunque no haya libertad política o pena de muerte para según que delitos. No conozco la legislación de esos países sobre visados... y según mi conocimiento, el gobierno genuino del islam ya no existe en ningún lugar del mundo, suelen ser modelos " hibridos" en los que los gobiernos cogen de la ley del islam lo que les interesa y lo aplican como le interesa. Pero sí conozco la legislación del islam que viene a decir: ¿ No quieres ser musulmán?, cree en lo que quieras, si Al lah no te ha guiado no lo puede hacer ningún hombre, ¿no quieres vivir en un gobierno del islam? muy bien, emigra, ancho es el mundo... no hay DNI, visados, ni puestos fronterizos...ves donde quieras, pero si eliges vivir aquí estas son las leyes, las debes respetar y si eliges quedarte has de saber que la pena de muerte está vigente. Yo prefiero una " dictadura" de esas, a la falsa democracia de España y lo bueno sería que CUALQUIERA pudiera elegir, pero hoy eso es difícil. Es más prefiero un Franco moderno con una política más o menos nacional, que una democracia vendida a la banca sionista supranacional.

Vamos a los países musulmanes atrasados económicamente, tecnologicamente...Le decía un día a un conocido mío de Senegal que trabajaba en España:
–Oye Mamadú ¿Por qué en tu país hay tanta pobreza?
– Bueno...malos gobernantes, ya sabes...
– ¿Allí hay más o menos democracia no? ¿Por qué no elegís mejores gobernantes? ( Le hacía esa pregunta siendo plenamente consciente de que si las democracias en Occidente eran una mierda, allí era mucho peor)
– Bueno, allí practicamente a todos los candidatos los elige Francia...si alguno se sale del guión ya sabes, le desprestigian, le hacen un atentado, golpe de estado...
– Ya...ya sé como funciona la historia...

El hecho es que después de la descolonización occidental del siglo XIX,XX, esos países vendieron muy cara su independencia, solo hay que ver las fronteras trazadas a tiralineas en África ( con sus consiguientes conflictos geopolíticos, divide et impera) y muchos de los tratados de independencia de esos países con las colonias, en esencia muchos siguen siendo los productores de materias primas de multinacionales occidentales. Y quien se sale del guión: magnicidio, golpe de Estado o guerra de genocidio- saqueo como las de la OTAN en la actualidad.( Cuando ganaron los" islamistas" del Fis en Argelia, o los de al Mursi en Egipto,.. occidente en conjunto celebraron los sendos golpes de Estado militares, estableciendo lazos políticos, económicos... inmediatamente, pero cuando les preguntan a esos políticos occidentales en una entrevista dicen: "Esos países necesitan democracia". Ya, la que ellos quieren)

Y aunque a ciertas dictaduras del golfo parece irle mejor que al resto de mierdocracias africano- orientales, tampoco hay que engañarse, dependen completamente de que estén plegadas y sumisas a los intereses de la OTAN ( léase banca sionista), sustituir a un rey moro por un primo suyo más sumiso no cuesta nada ( ver película SYRIANA de George Cloney, que aunque es un verdadero tostón lo ilustra muy bien.)
¿ Lo pillas?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Empezaré por responder la más fácil, la del turbante y el terrorista, aunque no niego que a lo largo de la historia y en todo el globo terraqueo siempre ha habido atentados por motivos casi siempre políticos, nacionalistas...te puedo asegurar que los que se han cometido en el nombre de Dios, no se han cometido verdaderamente en el nombre de Dios. No conozco ninguna religión, incluso las que menos me gustan, en las que realmente sea Dios quien ordene matar inocentes de manera indiscriminada, se pone como excusa a Dios, pero no se mata por Dios si no por otros motivos más terrenales.
> 
> En el caso del islam, aunque realmente existen motivos fundamentados para defenderse o contemplar la guerra, la ley es muy clara.Queda terminantemente prohibido el asesinato de civiles, mujeres, niños, hombres que no participen en el conflicto,ni curas, monjas, rabinos.. se prohíbe también el uso de técnicas indiscriminadas de violencia en las que pueda resultar muerto o herido un civil ( bombas, fuegos...) , no se puede quemar o destruir viviendas, templos...ni elementos de la naturaleza, árboles, bosques...vamos lo habitual en los saqueos-genocidios de la OTAN actuales.
> 
> ...



Te traduzco unos fragmentos del libro siguiente:
Guy Pagès: _Interroger l’Islam_, tercera edición, 2015, editorial DMM, París.







*— Z-55 *Para idealizar el islam, nunca han faltado voces criticando las deficiencias de Occidente y, al menos implícitamente, la religión judeocristiana que le ha dado forma. Pero el caso es que, si dicen que la civilización musulmana debe ser felicitada, no es en realidad por ella misma; lo que ocurrió es que, de entre los pueblos a los que el islam sometía, hubo quienes lograron rescatar de las culturas que les precedieron una parte suficiente de lo genial que tenían, y además lo hicieron fructificar, pero ello no _gracias al_ islam, sino _a pesar del_ islam, ya que éste lo único que ha hecho es destruir o esterilizar. Si la imposición de la lengua árabe a estas civilizaciones facilitó la amalgama entre el genio de dichas civilizaciones y el islam, ella tenía sobre todo por finalidad el impedir a los pueblos islamizados acceder a sus propias culturas, de manera que con el tiempo perdieron la posibilidad de conocer y desear otra cosa que no fuera el islam... ¿Por qué los fervientes musulmanes destruyen todas las obras de arte no-islámicas? ¿Qué ha sido de las brillantes y prósperas civilizaciones de Egipto, Bizancio, Cartago, Persia, una vez conquistadas por el islam, como para que podamos afirmar que este tenga algún valor civilizador?

*— Z-56 *Hay quienes afirman descaradamente que _«el islam estaba en Francia antes que el cristianismo»_[1], de modo que _«las raíces de Europa son tanto cristianas como musulmanas»_[2], por el hecho de que fueron los «árabes» —queriendo decir «musulmanes»— quienes nos trajeron la herencia de la Grecia clásica. Sin embargo, el griego ya se hablaba por todo el Imperio romano. Así, no sólo el Nuevo Testamento estaba escrito en griego, sino que el Dios que este anunciaba era el _Logos_, la Palabra (Jn 1,1).[3] Esto es tanto como decir que los clérigos de Europa y en particular los monasterios carolingios, no cesaron nunca de estudiar la filosofía griega y sus categorías. Los monjes nunca cesaron de cultivar los tesoros de la Antigüedad clásica y cuando catastróficamente las invasiones bárbaras lo destruían todo de la antigua civilización, fue a los monjes y letrados cristianos orientales a quienes acudieron los monjes europeos para volver a encontrar el saber y la ciencia helénicos en los cuales siempre Bizancio trató de enraizarse.[4] Los cristianos árabes o arabizados tradujeron los textos del saber griego al siríaco, y luego del siríaco al árabe. Para ello tuvieron incluso que crear nuevos términos en esta lengua reputada «perfecta» (Corán 16,103; 26,195; 41,44). En efecto, los servidores de Alá, a la manera de Mahoma, no eran ni intelectuales ni sabios, sino guerreros y traficantes de esclavos (véase: S-5; S-6; S-7). _«La civilización europea no ha tomado prestada ninguna referencia textual ni argumento teológico del islam en cuanto religión. Lo mismo cabe decir respecto de los campos político y jurídico, siendo Europa siempre fiel a su derecho o a sus marcos institucionales.»_[5] Además, si fuese verdad que los musulmanes transmitieron la herencia griega a Occidente, ¿por qué no empezaron por ellos mismos en cuanto a sacar provecho de la misma? Esto mismo es lo que subraya Étienne Gilson:
_«Por una extraordinaria inversión de la historia, el mundo del islam, cuyos sabios habían favorecido decisivamente el nacimiento y desarrollo de la filosofía escolástica, no quiso saber nada de la filosofía, mientras que la cristiandad la acogía ampliamente. [...] Una educación dedicada exclusivamente a inculcar a los niños la fe coránica ha producido, hasta fines del siglo XIX, unas generaciones cuyo espíritu se ha mantenido impermeable a toda influencia procedente del exterior. No se conoce ningún otro ejemplo comparable de esterilización intelectual de pueblos enteros utilizando la fe religiosa. Para quien dude del efecto que esta ocasiona sobre las mentes, compárese lo que había sido el pueblo bereber —y, por regla general, los pueblos norteafricanos— antes de ser conquistado por el islam, con lo que llegó a ser desde entonces. Casi todos los padres de la Iglesia latinos son africanos: Tertuliano de Cartago, el númida Arnobio de Sicca y su alumno Lactancio, san Cipriano de Cartago, Victorino el Africano, el bereber san Agustín; en resumen, toda esta gloriosa cabeza de columna de la patrística latina [...] ¡Cuántos dones espléndidos aportados por África a la Iglesia de Roma [...]!»,_[6] cuando Europa sólo contribuyó con san Ambrosio y san Jerónimo.[7] En suma,_ «el islam transmitió la cultura griega a Occidente solamente mediante el exilio de aquellos que rehusaban ser dominados por él»_[8]. Asimismo, ¿no habría que reconocer que _«el Oriente musulmán se lo debe casi todo al Oriente cristiano»_[9]?

*— Z-57 *El saber griego se caracteriza por el espíritu científico, es decir, por unas demostraciones rigurosas procediendo por encadenamientos necesarios. El hecho de que la Biblia se presente no como una palabra caída directamente del Cielo y por consiguiente incomprensible por divina, sino como la Palabra divina asumida por el lenguaje humano, implicaba la posibilidad y suscitaba el deseo de comprender y no solamente de obedecer. De ahí el interés por la filosofía y el trabajo intelectual en el origen de la teología y de las ciencias en Europa, como tan bien expuso Benedicto XVI en su magnífico discurso en el Colegio de los Bernardinos en París en 2008. Es así como ya para san Clemente de Alejandría (150-220), el cristianismo es _«la verdadera filosofía»_, y para san Justino, _«el cumplimiento del objetivo filosófico»_, de la _«búsqueda de Dios»_, de la verdad una y suprema. La filosofía y el cristianismo eran entonces aliados en la lucha contra el politeísmo tradicional. Por el contrario, el islam no ha manifestado más que indiferencia o desprecio por el saber griego, como da fe de ello no sólo la destrucción de bibliotecas y de monasterios en donde aquel se coleccionaba, sino también el hecho de que el único razonamiento que el islam haya jamás tolerado es el de los dictámenes jurídicos, hasta que en el siglo IX se pone punto final oficial y definitivamente a toda posibilidad de reflexionar sobre el islam o sus textos fundadores. Un sabio, en el islam, un «ulema», no es aquel que estudia las ciencias tal y como nosotros las conocemos en Occidente, sino el que estudia el Corán. Entonces, ¿es posible hacer creer que los musulmanes se hayan podido interesar en otra cosa que no sea reproducir la lección aprendida? Por cierto, la historia muestra que la concepción griega de la ciencia, la filosofía, el derecho y la política que transformó Europa, no tuvo, en tierras del islam, al pasar por el filtro de la religión de Alá, ninguna influencia, excepto en las ciencias prácticas como la medicina, la astronomía o la óptica. ¿Habrá que recordar que Avicena (980-1037), Averroes (1126-1198) y Ibn Jaldún (1332-1406) no sabían griego y que si hicieron fructificar una parte de la herencia clásica fue exclusivamente gracias a las traducciones hechas por cristianos siríacos? De modo que, si tenemos en cuenta todos sus frutos, ¿el islam no debería avergonzarse al oír decir de sí mismo que ha sido «el guardián de la civilización clásica»?


[1] Jacques Attali en el programa televisivo de Ruth Elkrief en BFM TV el 4 de marzo de 2011 (de 0:38 a 1:21 de h t t p : / / youtu.be/SGo_9FB3X_g  ).
[2] Jacques Chirac, in _Le Figaro_, 20 de octubre del 2003.
[3] Aun en lo más recóndito del Imperio, el _titulus_ con el monograma INRI fue redactado en griego en la cruz del Señor (Jn 19,20).
[4] _«A menudo estos detalles no se tienen en cuenta cuando se trata de las traducciones de Aristóteles que más adelante harían los filósofos árabes en España: jamás hubiesen podido emprender una tarea semejante en Sevilla, como por otra parte en Siria o en otras regiones de Oriente Próximo, si ahí no hubiesen encontrado las bibliotecas que conservaban las obras de Aristóteles, y ello mucho antes de que España fuese invadida, es decir, la España de antes del siglo VIII. La ciencia y el pensamiento árabes no hicieron más que ahondar en unas fuentes preexistentes, en unos manuscritos que ofrecieron este conocimiento de Aristóteles y demás autores clásicos. Sería completamente absurdo suponer lo contrario, pero esto precisamente es lo que no se ha dejado de hacer. Y este error lo reproducen en nuestros libros de texto, en los que se menciona a Avicena o a Averroes, pero pasan completamente por alto a Isidoro de Sevilla. Incluso en arquitectura, Jacques Fontaine, muy buen conocedor de la Hispania visigoda, subraya que, eso que generalmente se les atribuye a los árabes, el arco de herradura, ya llevaba existiendo desde más de cien años atrás con respecto a la irrupción de los árabes en la península.»_ Régine Pernoud, _Pour en finir avec le Moyen-Âge_, Le Seuil, Points, 1979, p. 45.
[5] Sylvain Gouguenheim, _Aristote au Mon Saint-Michel_, Seuil, 2008, p. 197.
[6] _Le Philosophe et la Théologie_ (1960), éd. Vrin, 2005, p. 175-176.
[7] Étienne Gilson, _Le Philosophe et la Théologie_, Vrin, 2005, p.175-176.
[8] Sylvain Gouguenheim, _Aristote au Mon Saint-Michel_, Seuil, 2008, p. 34. _«Que el islam haya conservado, gracias a los cristianos siríacos, árabes o arabizados, una gran parte del saber griego es indiscutible. Que Occidente se haya beneficiado de ello es exacto, aun si este no fue el único canal por el cual redescubrió este saber. Pero que los musulmanes hayan transmitido voluntariamente este saber a los cristianos es sólo una idea que no tiene en cuenta la realidad. Esos tiempos de yihad y cruzadas ignoraban las cooperaciones culturales entre dos mundos en guerra»_ (_ibíd_., p. 183).
[9] Ibíd., p. 101. Ahí hay ciertamente una deuda que a menudo no se tiene en cuenta, ni en el mundo musulmán ni en el mundo occidental.


88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888

También te remito a: Internacional: - el intelectual musulmán Ibrahim al Buleihi reconoció la superioridad de la civilización occidental (23 de abril del 2009)


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Ene 2022)

*«El islam *(islam "religioso")* es el islamismo *(islam político o violento)* en reposo, a la expectativa; el islamismo *(islam político o violento) *es el islam *(islam "religioso")* en movimiento, en acción. Son lo mismo y obedecen al mismo Corán.» *( Ferhat Mehenni / Jean Ducluzeau).


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Te traduzco unos fragmentos del libro siguiente:
> Guy Pagès: _Interroger l’Islam_, tercera edición, 2015, editorial DMM, París.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 910153
> ...



Insulso panfleto que no solo crítica el Islam bajo la tradicional visión eurocentrista sino que obviamente acumula desvergonzadas falsedades sobre el islam de manera interesada,¿ creo que es un cura el autor no? ¿o un experto "católico"?

Solo hay que hacer una pequeña búsqueda en google, sobre universidades islámicas desde el siglo VII, escuelas de traductores en el mundo islámico, descubrimientos científicos e inventos de los musulmanes, casa del saber en Bagdad...etc etc etc; para ver que es un panfleto muy burdo para buenos católicos. 

Dudo que ningún centro académico mínimamente serio, recomiende siquiera la lectura de dicho panfleto.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Insulso panfleto que no solo crítica el Islam bajo la tradicional visión eurocentrista sino que obviamente acumula desvergonzadas falsedades sobre el islam de manera interesada,¿ creo que es un cura el autor no? ¿o un experto "católico"?
> 
> Solo hay que hacer una pequeña búsqueda en google, sobre universidades islámicas desde el siglo VII, escuelas de traductores en el mundo islámico, descubrimientos científicos e inventos de los musulmanes, casa del saber en Bagdad...etc etc etc; para ver que es un panfleto muy burdo para buenos católicos.
> 
> Dudo que ningún centro académico mínimamente serio, recomiende siquiera la lectura de dicho panfleto.



Aunque fuese verdad lo del pasado glorioso civilizador por parte del islam —que no lo es— lo que importa es la realidad presente. Actualmente el islam no vale nada, solo que para hacer el mal, nada más tienes que ver lo fanáticos que son los musulmanes, lo "ofendibles" continuamente que se muestran, lo colonizadores (es decir, islamizadores) que son, lo intolerantes y pervertidos que son (pedofilia por ejemplo, siguiendo a su modelo Mahoma), lo violentos, lo terroristas y asesinos, que hasta la misma palabra "asesino" es de origen árabo-musulmán.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Aunque fuese verdad lo del pasado glorioso civilizador —que no lo es— lo que importa es la realidad presente. Actualmente el islam no vale nada, solo que para hacer el mal, nada más tienes que ver lo fanáticos que son los musulmanes, lo "ofendibles" continuamente que se muestran, lo intolerantes y pervertidos que son (pedofilia por ejemplo, siguiendo a su modelo Mahoma), lo violentos, lo terroristas y asesinos, que hasta la misma palabra "asesino" es de origen árabo-musulmán.



Es que lo del pasado glorioso civilizador no lo puedes ocultar ni tú ni Iglesia por mucho que pretendáis un mínimo estudio histórico serio hace que se os vea el plumero a ti y a la Iglesia.

El islam prohíbe terminantemente la pedofilia, solo hay que tirar también del simple google para desmontar, esa falsedad tan repetida que no la convierte en verdad. Ya calumniais a los profetas de Dios en la Biblia, describiendoles poco menos que como vulgares criminales ¿ Qué no ibais a decir de Muhammad , la paz con él? Ya respondereis ante Dios de todas vuestras calumnias, tenéis una cita ineludible.

En España hasta hace poco era legal, lo cambió el gobierno de Rajoy, amen de las numerosas redes de prostitución infantil que hay en toda España. No solo los curas violan a los niños, hay a muchos españoles que les gustan las niñas, echarán de menos los "viejos tiempos" anteriores a Rajoy.

Lo del terrorismo moderno pseudo islámico, tampoco el Islam tiene nada que ver, eso es un invento vuestro también, son grupos fabricados por la banca sionista a través de la OTAN. Y aunque no niego que en la geografía islamica anteriormente hubiera grupos terroristas o dijeran matar en nombre de Dios sin ser verdad; por norma general los musulmanes los han exterminado. Que ironía los musulmanes exterminan a los terroristas pseudoislamicos y vosotros los finaciais


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ene 2022)

que pasado glorioso civilizatorio? , no des pabulo a las majaderias de estos vendedores de alfombras, los paises islamicos son estercoleros comparados con los cristianos y eso se debe a la herencia acumulada de glorias de unos y otros.
solo tienes que atender a los estercoleros que son las naciones que han heredado el glorioso pasado civilizatorio del islam. Es todo asi en el islam, porque asi lo hizo hubal, apropiarse de los profetas y libros de los demas, pero ningunearlos en realidad como ningunea internamente el evangelio. Porque es una religion que nace de la envidia, la envidia de Hubal al Dios de los cristianos y judios. Ahora tambien de los logros de los demas se apropian con verborrea, pero luego cuando llega el momento de la verdad de demostrar al mundo lo que son capaces de hacer; pues taharrush, pederastia, cortar cuellos y ruina.




noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Aunque fuese verdad lo del pasado glorioso civilizador por parte del islam —que no lo es— lo que importa es la realidad presente. Actualmente el islam no vale nada, solo que para hacer el mal, nada más tienes que ver lo fanáticos que son los musulmanes, lo "ofendibles" continuamente que se muestran, lo colonizadores (es decir, islamizadores) que son, lo intolerantes y pervertidos que son (pedofilia por ejemplo, siguiendo a su modelo Mahoma), lo violentos, lo terroristas y asesinos, que hasta la misma palabra "asesino" es de origen árabo-musulmán.


----------



## Tumama (18 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te parece poco aporte a la humanidad el taharrush
> 
> Taharrush - The Sickening And Terrifying Arab Rape Game That Is Spreading Across Europe (indiatimes.com)



Desconocía que eso eran prácticas comunes y organizadas.

Encontré este artículo donde explica bien cómo surge, cómo funciona y da ejemplos reales, como un pueblo en la India donde abusaron de unas 2000 niñas.

También cuentan los tipos de jihad que llevan a cabo para conquistar un sitio.





__





What is Taharrush? Know it to Save Girls from Muslim Rapists – HariBhakt | History, Facts, Awareness of Hindu Dharma







haribhakt.com





Parece que, además de reírse de ellos como "cagaplayas", deberían mirar más hacia la India para ver un reflejo del futuro.

Esto bien podría haberlo dicho cualquier forero, cambiando "india" e "hindu" por europa y cristiano.







También habla del terror que tiene la gente de denunciar que sus hijas han sido violadas, porque los grupos de musulmanes son influyentes o numerosos (¿qué hace una familia, que normalmente se siente aislada, contra una mafia?), o por vergüenza.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> Desconocía que eso eran prácticas comunes y organizadas.
> 
> Encontré este artículo donde explica bien cómo surge, cómo funciona y da ejemplos reales, como un pueblo en la India donde abusaron de unas 2000 niñas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, recurrir a una página precisamente de corte hinduista para atacar al islam, no parece lo más adecuado. ¿Esta gente es la que mata a los bebés por nacer niñas no?

Esa página es un panfleto bastante patético, lo que Al lah ha prohibido en su Libro el Corán, violación, robo, asesinato, usura... está terminantemente prohibido cometerlo contra un musulmán y contra un no musulmán. Un delito es un delito. Los musulmanes no son como los judíos que cuando Dios les prohibió la usura dijeron: bueno, no la practicaremos entre nosotros, pero sí con los goyim.

Ojo con las fuentes que uno toma, hay mucha desinformación y falsedad escrita sobre el islam, recomiendo por lo menos, contrastarlo, no tragarse lo primero que uno encuentra.

Si los cristianos calumnian a los profetas de Dios en la Biblia ¿ que no harán con el profeta Muhammad y con el islam?


----------



## Tumama (18 Ene 2022)

En este otro artículo describen, con muchas infografías, cada tipo de jihad en que participan los seguidores de esta secta violenta.





__





Ghazwa-E-Hind: Neighbourhood Muslim Terrorist’s Jihad Activities – HariBhakt | History, Facts, Awareness of Hindu Dharma







haribhakt.com






population jihad: multiplicarse como conejos








love jihad: emparejarse con chicas jóvenes no-musulmanas, para que tengan hijos musulmanes







rape jihad: drogan o emborrachan a una chica, la violan mientras lo graban todo y luego usan eso para extorsionarla y que consiga más chicas (ej, lo de Rotterdham, y otro caso que ocurrió en la India, mencionado en el otro artículo)
land jihad: este no lo entendí bien, creo que es ocupar el espacio público rezando allí para luego decir que es sagrado para ellos y, aferrándose a ello, construir una mezquita en ese lugar
property jihad: casarse con una viuda o divorciada y pasar todo a nombre de él luego de convertirla en adicta a las drogas o algo





etc, incluyendo boicot a negocios que no sean de musulmanes, para que los suyos ocupen más mercado y los otros vayan a la ruina


No he terminado de leerlo todo.



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Hombre, recurrir a una página precisamente de corte hinduista para atacar al islam, no parece lo más adecuado. ¿Esta gente es la que mata a los bebés por nacer niñas no?
> 
> Esa página es un panfleto bastante patético, lo que Al lah ha prohibido en su Libro el Corán, violación, robo, asesinato, usura... está terminantemente prohibido cometerlo contra un musulmán y contra un no musulmán. Un delito es un delito. Los musulmanes no son como los judíos que cuando Dios les prohibió la usura dijeron: bueno, no la practicaremos entre nosotros, pero sí con los goyim.
> 
> ...



Por sus frutos los conoceréis.

Igual, sinceramente, me encantaría saber qué ejemplos o enseñanzas tienen para mostrar que son la religión de la paz. No lo entiendo, aunque sé que "algo" debe haber que mantenga esa postura, porque no puede decirse que todos los que siguen el islam son idiotas fácilmente engañables.

Recuerdo cuentos sufíes (creo que eran sufíes) que leía de niño, siempre con alguna buena moraleja. Pero luego cuando se ve y trata con musulmanes actuales, muchos parecen bichos endemoniados que sólo están ahí para ganarse un cielo con nosecuantas vírgenes prometidas para poder tener mucho sexo por toda la eternidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ene 2022)

Es 100% halal y pregonado libremente por cantidad de imanes, la toma de esclavas en el coran está permitido y se les puede emplear como se quiera. El taharrush es por tanto una mera llevada a la practica de la toma de esclavas y su uso sexual entre los que no adoran a hubal:

En el coran a las esclavas se las llama mujeres que posee vuestra diestra. Por ejemplo:

23;6



> (5)
> Y preservan sus partes privadas,
> 
> (6)
> excepto con sus esposas o las que poseeen sus diestras, en cuyo caso no son censurables.



Mas de los hediondos aportes del coran al mundo:

Tener esclavas es conforme al Corán y la ley musulmana - ReL (religionenlibertad.com)

La palabra de muesli no es de fiar, están en eterna guerra contra los que no adoran a hubal y su pederasta enviado, y emplean la mentira como forma de armar el propio aliento.



Tumama dijo:


> Desconocía que eso eran prácticas comunes y organizadas.
> 
> Encontré este artículo donde explica bien cómo surge, cómo funciona y da ejemplos reales, como un pueblo en la India donde abusaron de unas 2000 niñas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> En este otro artículo describen, con muchas infografías, cada tipo de jihad en que participan los seguidores de esta secta violenta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre si me vas a poner de ejemplo a los grupos modernistas Isis ,Al Qaeda...como exponente del islam, mal vas...o te han manipulado o manipulas.

Esos grupos son fabricados por la banca Sionista a través de la OTAN y los sabios del islam ha catalogado a ese tipo de grupos como fuera del islam ( no musulmanes) al sostener falsamente que sus acciones están sustentadas en el Corán y en la Ley, cuando eso no es así.

Vamos, que ni son musulmanes aunque a ti te lo parezcan o insistas en llamarlos así y desde luego no se inspiran en su Ley para actuar como actúan, se parecen más a los incrédulos occidentales de la OTAN, sus promotores, con sus usos indiscriminados de violencia, pepinazo y a destripar a miles de civiles que no participan en el conflicto, todo sustentado gracias al voto de los gilipollas " democratas" de sus respectivos países.

Estos grupos se encuadran dentro de una desviación llamada " Jawarich", son catalogados como "neojawarichs",de influencia wahhabi, influenciada por algunas de las dictaduras del golfo aliadas y amigas de Occidente.


----------



## Tumama (18 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Hombre si me vas a poner de ejemplo a los grupos modernistas Isis ,Al Qaeda...como exponente del islam, mal vas...o te han manipulado o manipulas.
> 
> Esos grupos son fabricados por la banca Sionista a través de la OTAN y los sabios del islam ha catalogado a ese tipo de grupos como fuera del islam ( no musulmanes) al sostener falsamente que sus acciones están sustentadas en el Corán y en la Ley, cuando eso no es así.
> 
> ...



No he puesto de ejemplo a ningún grupo de los que mencionas.

El artículo de arriba, que habla sobre el Taharrush, tampoco habla de esos grupos.

¿Eres musulmán? ¿En qué crees que es mejor que el cristianismo? ¿Crees que hay algo mejor que no hacer a NADIE lo que no te gustaría que te hagan?

¿Cómo justificas todas las citas de textos que compartió El Ariki Mau en el hilo? ¿Y las matanzas y persecuciones de cristianos en todos los países musulmanes? (Si, ya has dicho que también se matan entre ustedes, pero eso no quita que persigan a los demás también, sólo por no ser parte de la misma secta). No vale citar las supuestas historias de la conquista de América como ejemplo, porque basándose en eso uno puede violar y robar basado en que otro ya lo hizo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ene 2022)

mientras tanto los hubalitas no hacen mas que multiplicarse en las naciones que pertenecen a las fe que ellos masacran













te diran que es mentira mientras por dentro se alegran de que sea verdad.





Tumama dijo:


> No he puesto de ejemplo a ningún grupo de los que mencionas.
> 
> El artículo de arriba, que habla sobre el Taharrush, tampoco habla de esos grupos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Ene 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> No he puesto de ejemplo a ningún grupo de los que mencionas.
> 
> El artículo de arriba, que habla sobre el Taharrush, tampoco habla de esos grupos.
> 
> ...



Eso del Taharrush no lo he oído en mi vida y aunque no niego que en el Islam se contempla la guerra, ésta tiene unas normas muy claras y no se permite actuar contra civiles, así que lo de ir en masa a violar mujeres es una patochada y una calumnia más.

Si hay musulmanes o " supuestos musulmanes" que lo hacen o lo han hecho, cosa que me suena más a bulo pues la web parece escrita por nacionalistas hinduistas, desde luego no lo hacen en base al islam o al Corán, de hacerlo me suena más a costumbre preislámica propia de la región de tradición hinduista, donde aún matan a bebes por nacer niña y las mujeres son tratadas poco menos que una mierda.

Parece que no te has leído mucho el hilo porque hay preguntas que ya he respondido. Sí soy musulmán y si te lees en el hilo mis publicaciones sabrás en que considero mejor el islam al cristianismo y creo haberlo hecho con respeto y con los argumentos que creo lo ilustran. Ahora si me insultan, les insulto,aunque no insulto lo que ellos adoran, como ordena el Corán, aunque ellos insulten al islam, al Corán y al profeta Muhammad como hacen una y otra vez. Eso de no hacer lo que no quieras que te hagan se llama justicia y no conozco mayor justicia que la que enseña Dios.

Al Lore Maku Maku ya le he respondido muchos de sus desvaríos solo tienes que leer este hilo y otro del que te dejaré enlace, pero es imposible discutir con una persona que no ha oído hablar del " Nos Mayestático" y va de exégeta del Corán y la Biblia, jura y perjura que soy un mentiroso y no hace más que insultar al Corán, al islam y al profeta Muhammad, la paz con él. Lo he metido en ignorados tras mucho discutir, no se puede discutir con ignorantes.

No sé de que hablas de matarnos entre nosotros y a los demás. Quitando los casos en los que el Islam permite la guerra o la pena de muerte, no se puede matar a los demás. Si ha habido guerras sectarias o matanzas sectarias aunque digan hacerlas en nombre de Dios, te aseguro que Dios es una excusa. De hecho en territorios de tradición islámica hay comunidades cristianas y judías hace muchos siglos,el islam ordena su protección. En Marruecos yo he visto Iglesias, Sinagogas, cementerios cristianos y judíos algunos muy antiguos, en un momento que en España empezaban a abrirse las primeras mezquitas.

Te dejo enlace al hilo en el que respondo al Lore Maku Maku y si tienes alguna pregunta o quieres debatir algo, sin problema.





__





El porqué Jesús es Dios.


Dios es un hdlgp (literal), te parte las piernas, te deja minusvalido y luego te dice que te busques la vida. Que bien vendrían un par de piernas, eh.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ene 2022)

Aqui reconociendo que satanas ha interferido en la recitación del coran

SURA 22

_(52)
Antes de ti no hemos enviado ningún mensajero ni profeta al que no le ocurriera que al recitar (lo que le era inspirado), el Shaytán interpusiera algo en su recitación*.
Pero Allah anula lo que el Shaytán inspira.
Luego Allah afirma Sus signos y Allah es Conocedor, Sabio.





_


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (20 Ene 2022)

Veamos lo rápido que se desmontan los desvaríos de la escoria Lore Lore Maku Maku

¿ Qué dice la declaración de fe islámica que una persona dice cuando entra al islam y repiten los musulmanes cada dia?

La ilaha il lal lah wa Muhammadur rasulul lah
No hay más Dios que Al lah y Muhammad es mensajero de Al lah

Pues, solo adoramos a Al lah, el Dios Único.Al lah es como llaman los árabes cristianos a Dios incluso antes del advenimiento del islam, solo hay que cojer una biblia en árabe, moderna y antigua o ver un video en youtube de árabes cristianos.

Veamos lo que dice el ayat Kursy( aleya del pedestal,del Trono sura 2)

(2,255)
Allah, no hay dios sino Él, el Viviente, el Sustentador*.
Ni la somnolencia ni el sueño Le afectan.
Suyo es cuanto hay en los cielos y cuanto hay en la tierra.
¿Quién puede interceder por alguien ante Él, si no es con Su permiso? Sabe lo que hay ante ellos y lo que hay tras ellos*, y no abarcan nada de Su conocimiento a menos que Él quiera.
El escabel de Su trono abarca los cielos y la tierra y no Le causa fatiga mantenerlos.
Él es el Elevado, el Inmenso.
*[Que se mantiene a Sí mismo y a Su creación.]
*[Es decir, lo que ha de venir y todo lo que desconocen.]

Otra vez queda al descubierto las calumnias del ignorante Maku Maku, pues solo a Él pertenece la divinidad, la Soberanía el conocimiento y TODO está subordinado a su voluntad.

Y por último veamos la Sura de la adoración Pura" al ijlas"

En el nombre de Allah, el Misericordioso, el Compasivo.

(1)
Di: Él es Allah, Uno.

(2)
Allah, el Señor Absoluto.*
*[A Quien todos se dirigen en sus necesidades.]

(3)
No ha engendrado ni ha sido engendrado.

(4)
Y no hay nadie que se Le parezca.

Queda de nuevo de manifiesto, las payasadas del Maku Maku y sus falsedades sobre el Corán.
Ojo que altera o usa traducciones que no corresponden al Corán.

No se nos ocurre atribuirle Divinidad a nadie más que Al lah ( Dios). Los cristianos dicen que Jesús es Dios o que es hijo de Dios, haciéndose eco de los absurdos aprobados en el Concilio de Nicea. Ellos son los asociadores, no nosotros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ene 2022)

Chapurreo bíblico de mohame:

_



sura 5:

(27)
Y cuéntales la verdad de la historia de los dos hijos de Adam, cuando ofrecieron un sacrificio y le fue aceptado a uno pero al otro no.
Dijo: ¡Te mataré!
Contestó: Allah sólo acepta de los que Le temen.
(28)
Si levantas tu mano contra mí para matarme, yo no levantaré la mía para matarte, pues yo temo a Allah, el Señor de los mundos.
(29)
Prefiero que vuelvas* llevando mi delito además del tuyo y seas de los compañeros del Fuego.
Esa es la recompensa de los injustos.
* [A tu Señor]
(30)
Su alma le sugirió que matara a su hermano y lo mató, convirtiéndose en uno de los perdidos.
*(31)
Entonces Allah envió un cuervo que se puso a escarbar en la tierra para hacerle ver cómo debía ocultar el cadáver de su hermano.
Dijo: ¡Ay de mí! ¿Es que no voy a ser capaz de hacer como este cuervo y enterrar el cadáver de mi hermano?
Y quedó así arrepentido.*
(32)
Por esto les decretamos a los hijos de Israel que quien matara a alguien, sin ser a cambio de otro o por haber corrompido en la tierra, sería como haber matado a la humanidad entera.
Y quien lo salvara, sería como haber salvado a la humanidad entera.
Y así fue como les llegaron Nuestros mensajeros con las pruebas claras y sin embargo, después, y a pesar de esto, muchos de ellos se excedieron en la tierra.
(33)
El pago para los que hagan la guerra a Allah y a Su Mensajero y se dediquen a corromper en la tierra, *será la muerte o la crucifixión *o que se les corte la mano y el pie contrario o que se les expulse del país. Esto es para ellos una humillación en esta vida, pero en la Última tendrán un inmenso castigo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_La aleya 31 es enorme. Es decir que Cain se arrepiente de lo que ha hecho porque ahora va a tener que cavar una tumba. Esto esta escrito por un psicopata claramente, no es un arrepentimiento etico, sino practico material.

Luego atención a la inconsistencia de que mezcle el asesinato de abel, que segun mahoma se deja matar frente a abel, pese a que cain le declara la guerra, con el llamado a la muerte sadica por crucifixion para los que corrompan la tierra (no creer en el pedofeta). Hay una clara inconsistencia a menos que mahoma sea partidario de cain.

Nuevas andanzas del pederasta:

_(41)
¡Mensajero! Que no te entristezcan aquéllos que se precipitan a la incredulidad, de entre los que dicen con la boca "creemos" pero no creen sus corazones; y los que siguen el judaísmo.
Prestan oídos a la mentira y escuchan a otros que no vienen a ti. Tergiversan las palabras* diciendo: Si se juzga de esta manera tomadlo, pero si no, rechazadlo.*
Y aquel cuya perdición es voluntad de Allah, tu no tienes nada que hacer por él ante Allah.
Esos son aquéllos cuyos corazones Allah no quiere que se purifiquen. En esta vida tendrán humillación y en la Última un castigo inmenso.
* [De la Torá.]
* [Esta aleya descendió en relación a un caso de adulterio entre los judíos de Jaybar, que no queriendo lapidar a los culpables, fueron a consultar el juicio del Profeta, con el argumento de que entre ellos el castigo para el adulterio eran unos azotes y tiznar el rostro, lo cual suponía una alteración del juicio original de la Torá; entonces el Profeta, que Allah le dé Su gracia y paz, mandó traer la Torá y les descubrió el juicio auténtico.]_

Cuanta diferencia entre las enseñanzas que provienen del cielo y no del azufre

_*Y por la mañana volvió al templo, y todo el pueblo vino a él; y sentado él, les enseñaba. 3 3 Entonces los escribas y los fariseos le trajeron una mujer sorprendida en adulterio; y poniéndola en medio, 4 le dijeron: Maestro, esta mujer ha sido sorprendida en el acto mismo de adulterio. 5 Y en la ley nos mandó Moisés apedrear a tales mujeres. Tú, pues, ¿qué dices? 6 Mas esto decían tentándole, para poder acusarle. Pero Jesús, inclinado hacia el suelo, escribía en tierra con el dedo. 7 Y como insistieran en preguntarle, se enderezó y les dijo: El que de vosotros esté sin pecado sea el primero en arrojar la piedra contra ella. 8 E inclinándose de nuevo hacia el suelo, siguió escribiendo en tierra. 9 Pero ellos, al oír esto, acusados por su conciencia, salían uno a uno, comenzando desde los más viejos hasta los postreros; y quedó solo Jesús, y la mujer que estaba en medio. 10 Enderezándose Jesús, y no viendo a nadie sino a la mujer, le dijo: Mujer, ¿dónde están los que te acusaban? ¿Ninguno te condenó? 11 Ella dijo: Ninguno, Señor. Entonces Jesús le dijo: Ni yo te condeno; vete, y no peques más. *_


----------



## Ortegal (22 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Chapurreo bíblico de mohame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es inútil discutir con el, para el tiene todo el sentido del mundo que él Islam se extienda con la espada, Jesucristo jamás empuñó un arma y murió crucificado en la cruz del calvario por los pecados de la humanidad, es un converso un esclavo de los árabes y su supremacía, prefiere hablar con DIOS en árabe porque así sé lo dijeron, es un pobre hombre a partir de 1600


----------



## Ortegal (22 Ene 2022)

SIGO a partir de 1600 no hay nada que aportaran los musulmanes a la humanidad nada más que fanatismo y guerras, no hay ningún país en el mundo que no tenga problemas con su minoría islámica y si son mayoría la sharía es su código legal. 
Lo que más les fastidia es que nuestras sociedades son más justas que las suyas, todo lo que tienen puesto encima lo inventó o un cristiano o un judío. Vamos que valen más 18 millones de judíos que 400 millones de árabes.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> En la aleya lo deja bien claro*:" una exhortación para todo y una explicación de todo."*
> 
> Obviamente su Ley y enseñanzas sobre Dios, anuncios, advertencias, posibles aclaraciones, correcciones a lo manipulado por el hombre, recuerdo de comunidades anteriores, de sus profetas...en esencia lo que hace el Corán y los Libros revelados anteriores.


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (2 Feb 2022)

Yo sólo digo 11m y a llorar al Vaticano


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Feb 2022)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> Yo sólo digo 11m y a llorar al Vaticano



Hasta para eso son patéticos. Si les preguntas quienes fueron los responsables del 11 M, no se ponen de acuerdo si fueron los del PP o los del PSOE pero lo que tiene claro la mayoría es que los responsables son políticos españoles, vamos muy pocos lo dudan.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (3 Feb 2022)

Lo podrás pintar como te dé la gana pero obviamente los siervos del demonio son los que Le asocian incapacidades y defectos a Dios e insultan y calumnian a los mejores de la creación, los profetas de Dios. Y eso lo hace la Biblia. 

Respondereis por vuestra enormidad y delito el día del Juicio, tenéis una cita ineludible.

Que disfrutes sus susurros, siervo del diablo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Feb 2022)

FoSz2 dijo:


> San Juan Pablo II besó el coram. ¿Qué explicación tiene eso?
> 
> Porque yo no lo entiendo. Ni siquiera por ignorancia.
> 
> ...



que era un hereje.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> que era un hereje.



Besar un libro que niega la divinidad de NSJC, con un par. Y poner una religión genocida que fulminó dos terceras partes de la Cristiandad bajo la protección de San Juan Bautista, con otro par.
Totalmente desconectados de todo en el Vaticano. JPII tiene la disculpa del Alzheimer, pero todos los que lo rodeaban...¿qué?.
Y ahora Bergoglio que los apóstatas están en la Comunión de los Santos...son herejes todos. Brutal.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (3 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> que era un hereje.



Ya hay que ser gilipollas para creerse los panfletos de la Iglesia.

Lo vuestro es de risa. Los cristianos árabes llaman a Dios Al lah. Solo hay que coger una biblia árabe actual o antigua o poner un video de youtube con un cristiano árabe . Y los cristianos árabes lo llaman Al lah antes de que naciera el profeta Muhammad y el islam.

Que sois muy tontos ,que la Iglesia os engaña con cualquier gilipollez fácilmente comprobable.
¿ Pero como no os ibais a tragar sus gilipolleces si os han dicho que 1 y 3 son lo mismo y habéis tragao?¿ O que Dios tiene defectos e incapacidades?

Ja ja ja que tontorrones y manipulables sois.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (3 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> tú eres subnormal?



Y tu escoria muy manipulable que se va pal ignore.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Besar un libro que niega la divinidad de NSJC, con un par. Y poner una religión genocida que fulminó dos terceras partes de la Cristiandad bajo la protección de San Juan Bautista, con otro par.
> Totalmente desconectados de todo en el Vaticano. JPII tiene la disculpa del Alzheimer, pero todos los que lo rodeaban...¿qué?.
> Y ahora Bergoglio que los apóstatas están en la Comunión de los Santos...son herejes todos. Brutal.



Desde el concilio vaticano II todo mal. Que salga un papa besando un libro herético que es una falsificación de la biblia... en fin.

Una puta religión con un puto camellero follacabras que nació siete siglos después de los evangelios. Repito: SIETE SIGLOS. ¡¡¡SIGLOS!!! 

El valor teológico del corán es cero. y encima es heresiarca y una pvta mierda en la que me cago.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (4 Feb 2022)

Si tan blasfemo es el Corán, bastaría con poner unas pocas aleyas que lo demostrara y dejara en evidencia su pretendida blasfemia y dejarse de cháchara, si seguís con el bla bla bla pero no ponéis *ni una sola aleya *que supuestamente lo demuestre, habéis quedado en evidencia y es manifiesta vuestra falsedad, venga no os pido ni 3 , ni 2, os pido una sola aleya, os desafío

Yo en cambio os puedo poner varios montones de versículos de la Biblia en los que las blasfemias son abundantes, manifiestas y vergonzosas, en las que asocia defectos e incapacidades a Dios el Altísimo y dónde abundan blasfemias y calumnias a los profetas de Dios.

Dejaros de cháchara, insultos y de desviar la atención, solo os pido una aleya y que lo expongáis razonadamente, *os desafío *siervos del maligno.

P.D. Abstenerse ignorantes como Lore lore Maku Maku que no sabe ni lo que es el Nos Mayestático y su uso en el Corán y no hace más que el ridículo atribuyendo al Corán lo que sale de su cabeza enferma, no lo que dice realmente el Corán.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Feb 2022)

(5) Allah es Hubal - evidencia en el Corán | Burbuja.info

hubo un huelealpargatas que trato de refutar la tesis pero sucumbió con todos los bartulos ante las evidencias. Pero neomancebero1 es mas astuto y ruin, y sabe que para defender al pedofilo que desvirgo a aisa cuando aun jugaba con muñecas (en el islam solo se deja jugar con imágenes a las prepuberes) y a hubal es mejor hacerlo sin entrar en dialectica y lanzar soflamas.


----------



## Ortegal (5 Feb 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> (5) Allah es Hubal - evidencia en el Corán | Burbuja.info
> 
> hubo un huelealpargatas que trato de refutar la tesis pero sucumbió con todos los bartulos ante las evidencias. Pero neomancebero1 es mas astuto y ruin, y sabe que para defender al pedofilo que desvirgo a aisa cuando aun jugaba con muñecas (en el islam solo se deja jugar con imágenes a las prepuberes) y a hubal es mejor hacerlo sin entrar en dialectica y lanzar soflamas.



No te comas el Coco, cómo bien dijo el tradicionalistas D. MIGUEL AYALA, en lágrimas en la lluvia, que es el Islam? pues el Islam es el judaísmo explicado a los árabes, es decir el Islam es un error judío. No les llames musulmanes son de la secta mahometana y el viernes rezan a la luna a fin de cuentas son paganos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (6 Feb 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> No te comas el Coco, cómo bien dijo el tradicionalistas D. MIGUEL AYALA, en lágrimas en la lluvia, que es el Islam? pues el Islam es el judaísmo explicado a los árabes, es decir el Islam es un error judío. No les llames musulmanes son de la secta mahometana y el viernes rezan a la luna a fin de cuentas son paganos.



Le rezan a Al lah y Al lah es Dios. Solo hay que coger una Biblia árabe antigua o moderna o poner un video de un cristiano árabe en youtube, para saber que los cristianos árabes llaman a Dios Al lah y para descubrir que eres muy ignorante o simplemente muy mentiroso.

Y no le rezamos a Al lah solo los viernes, si no todos los días 5 veces. Vamos que le rezamos a Dios en un día, mas veces de lo que lo hacen muchos cristianos en toda su mísera y patética vida.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (6 Feb 2022)

Pues ya tienes imaginación, deliras olfativamente o es que tienes al demonio muy cerca...suele rondar a los que insultan a los profetas de Dios y atribuyen incapacidades y defectos a Dios como hace la Biblia.


----------



## Ortegal (6 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Le rezan a Al lah y Al lah es Dios. Solo hay que coger una Biblia árabe antigua o moderna o poner un video de un cristiano árabe en youtube, para saber que los cristianos árabes llaman a Dios Al lah y para descubrir que eres muy ignorante o simplemente muy mentiroso.
> 
> Y no le rezamos a Al lah solo los viernes, si no todos los días 5 veces. Vamos que le rezamos a Dios en un día, mas veces de lo que lo hacen muchos cristianos en toda su mísera y patética vida.



Méteme en el ignore y no me menciones más salvaje beduino.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (6 Feb 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Méteme en el ignore y no me menciones más salvaje beduino.



Ja ja ja me gusta reirme de los ignorantes antes de meterlos en el merecido ignore.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Feb 2022)

Que el islam es judaismo explicado a los arabes es una lectura muy superficial. El islam es la actualización del culto a Hubal, el señor de la kaaba en tiempos de mahoma y culto protegido por los quraysh, su tribu. Mahoma actualiza ese culto diciendo explícitamente que no le atribuyan 3 hija (las hijas de hubal), que no le sacrifiquen niños (que se le sacrificaban a hubal)) y aplicandole elementos judios y cristianos como que tuvo a abraham, moises y jesus como profetas, pero quedando el Espiritu de ese antiguo demonio diciendo cosas como que hay que crucificar a los que no le obedezcan. La actualizacion del culto a hubal es un completo delirio ex-proceso, una usurpacion insostenible, pues la tradicion kaabica no es profetica; alli solo habia 360 idolos y cultos paganos, sino que la tradicion profetica está encomendada a Israel, que guarda la revelación A.C.

El islam es una farsa, una falsificación, un gato por liebre, una infame perpetración que puede realizarse con conocimientos básicos de teología, (mahoma es ante todo un Sacrílego), que apesta a los propios demonios de mahoma, ese pedofilo que desvirgo a una niña prepuber igual que asalto el altar de lo Sagrado para colocar inciensos de su propia inmundicia.






Ortegal dijo:


> No te comas el Coco, cómo bien dijo el tradicionalistas D. MIGUEL AYALA, en lágrimas en la lluvia, que es el Islam? pues el Islam es el judaísmo explicado a los árabes, es decir el Islam es un error judío. No les llames musulmanes son de la secta mahometana y el viernes rezan a la luna a fin de cuentas son paganos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (6 Feb 2022)

Si crees que una religión cuyo libro, la Biblia asocia incapacidades y defectos a Dios e insulta y calumnia gravemente a los mejores de la creación, los profetas de Dios; es la religión verdadera, es que estás muy mal de la cabeza.
Si crees que una religión cuyo libro, la Biblia asocia incapacidades y defectos a Dios e insulta y calumnia gravemente a los mejores de la creación, los profetas de Dios; es la religión verdadera, es que estás muy mal de la cabeza.


----------



## 917 (6 Feb 2022)

Apasionante, vive Dios...


----------



## Ortegal (6 Feb 2022)

Perdona hermanito DIOS te bendiga te visité el espíritu Santo, pero no en puedo con los ismaelitas


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Feb 2022)

A ese es mejor que ni lo mentes, es otro ignorante como tú, no tiene ni pajolera idea del Nos Mayestático ( de amplio uso en la Biblia), según su argumento de ignorante en la Biblia se hace referencia a " varios dioses"(????) o atribuye cualidades de Dios a los ángeles( ?????). Lo que decía, estáis muy mal de la cabeza.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Feb 2022)

Las mitologías nacen de los hombres y expresan su búsqueda de Dios, son intentos de los hombres de acercarse a lo trascendente. Y lo hacen con categorías humanas. ¿Contienen verdad? Sí, pero sobre los hombres que buscan a Dios, no sobre Dios mismo. A Dios no podemos acercarnos, es Él quien viene a nosotros.

Con más capacidad, con más cultura, surge la Filosofía. El hombre, como imagen de Dios, puede decir algo sobre Dios usando el intelecto, chispa divina en el hombre, las semillas del Verbo de las que hablaba San Justino:

"_Su premisa fundamental es que la razón humana (logos -con minúscula-) es una participación del Verbo (Logos), en consecuencia, todo hombre posee una «semilla del Logos» (Spermatikos Logos o Semina Verbi ). Mediante tal concepto explica que «Cristo es el primogénito de Dios, el Logos del que todo hombre participa, y todos los que viven en conformidad con el Logos son cristianos como, entre los griegos, Sócrates, Heráclito y gente como ellos» (Apología I, 46,2-3). Así mismo, las verdades oscuras e incompletas de los filósofos griegos eran sólo «Semillas» del Logos. Para otros Padres de la Iglesia posteriores como san Agustín y san Jerónimo en la mentalidad pagana hay diversos elementos de verdad que deben ser purificados y apropiados_."

Después tenemos la Revelación, Dios habla a un pueblo a través de unos elegidos, los profetas, que a través de su predicación y su vida le recuerdan a ese pueblo su Alianza.

Finalmente, tenemos a Dios mismo encarnado, caminando entre los hombres (y entregándose a ellos posteriormente como alimento en la Eucaristía).

Y no hay más.

CARTA A LOS HEBREOS 1, 1-3

1 Después de haber hablado antiguamente a nuestros padres por medio de los Profetas, en muchas ocasiones y de diversas maneras,

2 ahora, en este tiempo final, Dios nos habló por medio de su Hijo, a quien constituyó heredero de todas las cosas y por quien hizo el mundo.

3 El es el resplandor de su gloria y la impronta de su ser. El sostiene el universo con su Palabra poderosa, y después de realizar la purificación de los pecados, se sentó a la derecha del trono de Dios en lo más alto del cielo.


----------

